# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  tomboys and troublemakers ooc part 3: road to couronne

## bramblefoot

characters first, discussion later

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bam!  New OOC, who dis?

*Sir Bertelis Roche, Knight Errant of Bordeleaux, turned Cadet, turned Dilettante*

WS
BS
S
T
Agi
Int
Wil
Fel
Wnds
Fate
Atk
Mvmt

Base.
46
37
45
36
42
41
44
37
13
3
1
4

Adv.
61
42
50
41
52
51
49
52
15
2(3)
2
4



*Skills: Academic Knowledge (Genealogy/Heraldry, Strategy/Tactics, Geography),* Common Knowledge (Bretonnia, The Empire, Tilea, Norsca, Araby), Speak Language (Breton, Reikspiel, Classical, Tilean, Norscan, Arabyan), Secret Language (Battle Tongue), Trade (Cartographer), Animal Care, Animal Training, Blather, Charm, Charm Animal, Command (+10), Dodge Blow, Gossip (+10), Navigation, Perception (+10), Performer (Musician: Flute, Singer), Read/Write, Ride,  Outdoor Survival, Scale Sheer Surface. 
*Talents:* Resistance (Magic), Hardy, Etiquette, Luck, Savvy, Schemer, Public Speaking, Specialist Weapon Group (Parrying, Fencing, Cavalry), Virtue of Chivalry, Strike Mighty Blow, Seasoned Traveller, Warrior Born, Disarm, Lightning Reflexes, Very Strong, Quick Draw, 
*Slow Mental Decay:* 2 Insanity Points, 1 Madness (Fear of Death)
- 1 from Rainbow Horrow Slug
- 1 from the Daemonette of the Altdorf Fiasco
- 1 from the Daemonette's Penultimate Blow
- 1 from horror roaches in the swamp tomb
- 1 from daemonic hallucinations on the road to Couronne 
- 1 from spotting the dragon ogre on the road to Couronne
- 1 from clanrats in Axebite Pass, culminating in madness.
- 1 from Skaven Jezzail under Axebite pass.

*Fate Losses*
- 1 Bled out after dueling the Daemonette in the dark.
- 1 Shot down by Skaven during the Under-Battle of Axebite Pass.

*Fate Gains*
- Freeing the slaves after the Under-Battle of Axebite Pass.

*Spoiler: As Described By An Admirer*
Show

_Ariadne,

Ive met the most wonderful man. His name is_ *Bertelis*_, and I like him very much. He is Bretonnian in the very best way: not a malodorous cheese merchant or ungroomed peasant, but a young knight, Ariadne. His hair is ash blonde, and cropped back to an inch upon his head; grading down into a short beard just a little darker in tone. He is a full foot taller than me - just under six feet - and fills out his mail with the very proportions I trust you can imagine with simple prompts like gallant and classical. He has been travelling alongside our carriage on the road to Nuln, and I often lean out the window to speak with him as he rides alongside. His Reikspiel is very good, Ariadne; just the right amount of good that I can understand him perfectly, but he is driven to ask from time to time for my own words meaning, and thus extends most pleasingly the duration of our exchanges. He watches the road and the treeline when we are travelling, except when I am explaining some Talabecland idiom or what have you; in such moments I am afforded the full benefit of his sincere blue eyes that I might swear were dashed with purple.

And he is so kind, Ariadne! Nothing like the boys from Talabheim or Nuln, who seem to me to strut in profusion as if to obfuscate how little about which they have to strut. Yesterday evening, our carriage had slowed to a walking speed as the sun dipped low and we feared a roughness of the road to break a wheel. I seized the opportunity to disembark and hastened to the front of our group where Bertelis was riding. My thought was to walk alongside and ask him more about his fathers vineyards for just a few minutes before we reached the coaching inn. Yet he saw me hustling up to him, skirts gripped in my little fists so not to trip, and he slipped at once from the saddle, his countenance dismayed. I begged his pardon, that he need not fear for me and that I had only hoped to speak to him a little more and that I was in no danger. But he had not mistaken my manor for trouble, after all; he was merely crestfallen to be caught in the saddle while a lady's feet touched earth. I contested the point, but he would not be dissuaded; he would not ride while I walked, and for a half minute we walked quietly alongside his horses as I imagined how badly I had made a fool of myself and breached his honor. However, before I could begin conspiring in myself to repair my blunder, he suggested that we might solve the problem if he rode his warhorse, and I rode his courser. Needless to say, I permitted him the honor of helping me into the saddle of a proud white beast he calls Rainier, while the sable charger Adélard carried him beside me.

I fear I am very much in love, Ariadne. I must concoct a reason for him to stay with our carriage for the next leg of the journey and give him an opportunity to come to the matching conclusion. I will write again soon, hopefully with exciting developments. As always, I charge you with the utmost discretion with these matters, invoking the covenant of all women to their sisters.

I love you,

Sigrid.

P.S. I mean it, dont tell mother. This is nothing like the Estalian but she will say that it is, and move to thwart my romance with her smothering rationalism.
_

*Spoiler: Character Countenance (Courtesy of Artbreeder)*
Show



*Spoiler: The Noble Steeds Adélard and Rainier*
Show


*Spoiler: Adélard the Warhorse*
Show


WS
BS
S
T
Agi
Int
Wil
Fel
Wnds
Fate
Atk
Mvmt

30
0
40
40
30
10
10
0
14
-
1
8


*Skills:* Perception, Swim
*Talents:* Acute Hearing, Keen Senses
*Attack:* Powerful Hooves, d10+5 Damage


*Spoiler: Rainier the Riding Horse*
Show


WS
BS
S
T
Agi
Int
Wil
Fel
Wnds
Fate
Atk
Mvmt

25
0
38
38
30
10
10
0
12
-
0
8


*Skills:* Perception +10, Swim
*Talents:* Acute Hearing, Keen Senses


*Spoiler: Animal Training Efforts*
Show


Rainier knows the following tricks:

SIMPLE: "Go to Bertelis"
SIMPLE: "Go to Adélard"
SIMPLE: "Throw Current Rider"

Adélard knows the following tricks:

SIMPLE: "Go to Bertelis"
SIMPLE: "Throw Current Rider"


*Spoiler: Detailed Accounting of XP Spends*
Show


During Character Creation: Begin as NOBLE.
200 - +10 WS
100 - +5 BS
100 - +5 Agi
100 - +5 Int
200 - +10 Fel
200 - +2 Wounds
Free - +5 WP
= 900xp to fill out Noble Stat Advances

100 - Public Speaking
100 - Specialist Weapon Group (Parrying)
100 - Specialist Weapon Group (Fencing)
= 300xp for Second-Choice Talents

1200xp Spent in Noble; 100xp Shift to Knight Errant

100 - +1 Atk
100 - +5 T
100 - Animal Training
100 - Animal Care
100 - Outdoor Survival
100 - Specialist Weapon Group (Cavalry)
100 - Virtue of Chivalry

700xp Spent in Knight Errant.
= 2000xp and Free Advance accounted for.

_In Game Spends:_

100 - Dodge Blow
100 - +15 WS
100 - Strike Mighty Blow
100 - Seasoned Traveller
100 - +5 S
100 - Academic Knowledge (Genealogy/Heraldry)
100 - Change from Knight Errant to Cadet

100 - Warrior Born
100 - +10 Int
100 - Perception
100 - Disarm
100 - AK: Strat/Tactics
100 - Command (+10)
100 - Secret Language (Battle Tongue)
100 - Speak Language (Classical)
100 - Common Knowledge: Tilea
100 - Speak Language: Tilean
100 - Change from Cadet to Dilettante

100 - CK: Norsca
100 - CK: Araby
100 - Trade: Cartographer
100 - AK: Geography
100 - Blather
100 - Navigation
100 - SL: Norscan
100 - SL: Arabyan

200 - Hard Change to Entertainer
100 - Lightning Reflexes
100 - +10 Agi
100 - Very Strong
100 - Quick Draw
100 - Scale Sheer Surface
100 - +10 Perception
100 - Charm Animal
100 - Performer (Singer)

Mandatory in career ???: _+5 BS_
Optional in career ???: _Swim_, _Wrestling_, Trick Riding
-----------------

XP Gained from Play: 3625
XP Spent from Play: 3600


*Spoiler: Detailed Accounting of Trappings*
Show


*Spoiler: Purchases During Character Generation*
Show


Sell Saddle and Harness (+3gp)

Good Saddle and Harness (-18gc)
Wooden Flute (-5gc)
Good Waterskin (-24s)
Good Saddlebags*4 (-24gc)
Bow (-10gc)
Arrows*10 (-2s)
Good Pouch 'Quiver' (-15s)
Good Clothing 'Padded Armor and Fur Cloak' (-3gc)
Poor Spade (13s)
Best Pouch (50s)
Good Matches*20 (60p)
Purse (2s)
Cooking Pot (1gc)
Rope (1gc)
Gin Trap (2gc)
Snare (1s)
Tinderbox (30s)
Best 2-Man Tent (300s)
Throwing Axe 'Hatchet' (5gp)
Torch*2 (10p)
Shaving Kit (3gc)
Horse Grooming Kit (5gc)
Comb (15s)
Poor Writing Kit (5gc)
Whetstone (1gc)
2 Stakes (10p)
Best Fishing Line (30s)
Cologne (1gc)

Total Cost: 108gc, 8s, 8p.
Beginning Gold: 125gc
Coins Remaining: 16gc, 11s, 4p.


*Spoiler: Sir Bertelis' Encumbrance: 371 of 500*
Show


*Item*
*Encumbrance*

Good Clothes
15

Full Mail Armor
130

Best Full Leather Armor
40

Plate Helm
40

Handweapon (Flanged Mace)
50

Main Gauche
15

Best Quality Shield
45

Fine Lapis Ring (25gc)
0

Best Pouch
26


*Spoiler: Contents of Best Pouch*
Show


*Item*
*Encumbrance*

Pouch Bulk
1

Good Matches * 16
0

Best Candles * 3
15

Purse
10


*Spoiler: Contents of Purse*
Show


*Item*
*Encumbrance*

Purse Bulk
1

74 Coins
9


55gc, 4s, 15p






*Spoiler: Adélard the Warhorse's Encumbrance: 381 of 1200 (Plus Rider)*
Show


*Item*
*Encumbrance*

Good Harness
10

Good Saddle
60

Good Saddlebag (Left)
141

Good Saddlebag (Right)
5

Lance
100

Best Quality Shield
45

Poor Spade
20


*Spoiler: Contents of Good Saddlebag (Left)*
Show


*Item*
*Encumbrance*

Saddlebag Bulk
5

Wooden Flute
5

Waterskin (Full)
30

Bow
80

Quiver (Good Pouch)
21


*Spoiler: Contents of Quiver (Good Pouch)*
Show


*Item*
*Encumbrance*

Quiver Bulk
1

Arrows * 10
20






*Spoiler: Contents of Good Saddlebag (Right)*
Show


*Item*
*Encumbrance*

Saddlebag Bulk
5






*Spoiler: Rainier the Riding Horse's Encumbrance: 611 of 1140 (Plus Rider)*
Show


*Item*
*Encumbrance*

Harness
10

Saddle
60

Good Saddlebag (Left)
211

Good Saddlebag (Right)
330


*Spoiler: Contents of Good Saddlebag (Left)*
Show


*Item*
*Encumbrance*

Saddlebag Bulk
5

Dagger
10

Cartographer's Kit
20

Rope
50

Best 2 Man Tent
40

Blanket
10

Tinderbox
5

Snare
2

Gin Trap
20

Cooking Pot
20

Wooden Mug and Cutlery
7

Shaving Kit, Comb and Cologne
4

Poor Writing Kit
5

Whetstone
1

2 * Wooden Stake
10

Best Fishing Line
2




*Spoiler: Contents of Good Saddlebag (Right)*
Show


*Item*
*Encumbrance*

Saddlebag Bulk
5

Hatchet (Throwing Axe)
40

Torch * 2
10

Foil
40

Horse Grooming Kit
30

Broken Sword
50

Broken Leather Jack
50

-
-

Backpack
65


*Spoiler: Contents of Backpack*
Show


*Item*
*Encumbrance*

Backpack Bulk
20

Common Clothes
15

Noble Garb
30










*Spoiler: Background and Fluff*
Show


*Spoiler: The Ten Questions*
Show


*1. Where Are You From?*

Bertelis is from the province of Bordeleaux, in Bretonnia; a land of sparkling coasts, verdant hills, flourishing vineyards and rampant alcoholism. His fathers fief specifically is far enough inland to be quite idyllic; far from the haunted border with Mousillon, Beast-ridden forests and irreverent sailors.

*2. What Is Your Family Like?*

The oldest of four brothers born in rapid succession and a half-sister born much later, Bertelis is one of the rare individuals in the old world with little to complain about; and this applies to his family. His father, a knight of the realm with some regional clout, dotes on his children but not to their detriment. His step-mother, whose youth presents her with a little discomfort in the age bracket of an older sister, is endlessly encouraging and not so presumptuous as to expect to fill the role of the brothers late mother. In return, they offer her sufficient respect and chivalrous deference that there is easy peace in this blended family.

*3. What Is Your Social Class?*

Landed Nobility by birth, and theoretically the inheritor of his fathers fief; though now voluntarily disinherited. He, like two of his brothers, is a Knight Errant roaming into the world to prove themselves worthy of being taken on as a house knight, likely not in their fathers own land lest his wealth be overtested.

*4. What Did You Do Before You Became An Adventurer?*

Bertelis spent his youth as a much admired scion, heir to his fathers vineyards and lands. Though he developed no taste for wine himself - The Duke of Bordeleaux is a famous advocate of discipline even if his subjects are often not - he appreciated the craft in growing the grapes and producing the world-renowned libation. Etiquette lessons, tutors, fencing and music all featured in an education that predicted that he would spend a very short Knight Errancy before being confirmed as his fathers successor, while his brothers would make their way in the world by their steel and chivalry.

*5. Why Did You Become An Adventurer?*

The second born brother, Andre, manifested a lingering weakness of constitution which made it difficult to imagine he would excel in the crucible of knighthood. Yet he ought to be given the opportunity to suffer through and surpass these expectations - this was the half-hearted wisdom of all those consulted. Andres keen mind and likable soul would need, somehow, to substitute for strength and hale lungs when he was to be sent into the world. Yet fate played a different hand.

A small beastman warparty having made its way inland had occasion to threaten the vineyards. The house knights, and Bertelis as the prospective inheritor, met them in what was to be a small and overwhelming engagement, putting the beasts to flight. This was so; but in a critical moment in the conflict, the houses knights witnessed the beastman shaman fling a jagged bolt of mystical lightning at Bertelis, only for the energy to veer oddly around him and earth improbably into a nearby spade left upright in the arable earth. Bertelis, his father, and step-mother concluded this was a divine beckoning; and upon consultation with visiting damsel from the capital, an appropriate response was reached.

Bertelis, favored as he was, forfeited his inheritance so that right would pass to Andre. The four brothers embarked on their Errancy together, bearing their weaker brother up with their love for one another, and escorted him home to a better destiny than the likely violent one that otherwise awaited him. As for Bertelis - the mystery of that diverting bolt vexes him, and he often wonders if too much has been made of that freak occurrence. But there is no comfortable down of plenty waiting for him back at the vineyards, now; he must win his place in a Lords halls like all the greatest knights before him have done.

*6. How Religious Are You?*

Quite. He has a Bretonnion knights appreciation for the Lady of the Lake, as well as a healthy respect for the classical gods of humanity, particularly Morr, Manaan, and Myrmidia. Taal and Rhya have their appropriate deference from him, though he has not fully grappled with their natural aspect so as to fully appreciate it yet. Sigmar is a puzzle to him, but in the hammer wielding god of the Empire he sees a force of civilization that pulled the Unberogen and surrounding tribes out of the muck of barbarism - even if they go too far and forget the meaning of valor, often. Ulric is the greater challenge to his piety: the savage god of the Teutogens seems a total affront to all the virtues of chivalry. What can such a deity do except lead humanity back to their caves, and huts, and blood-slick steppes?

*7. Who Are Your Best Friends And Worst Enemies?*

Having travelled for two years through the fires of combat and adventure with his brothers Andre, Mahieu, and Dermand, Bertelis would consider them his best friends; and it aches his heart that they have returned to Bretonnia already to seek their recognition as house knights in other courts. Bertelis lingered in the Empire in solitude for a few months to reflect on the sacrifice he had made; but even then his horses Adélard and Rainier have made fine companions.

As for enemies, Bertelis would imagine he has none; or atleast, none he can name. But the shaman who once raided his familys estate has not forgotten him; and should the opportunity come for that jagged-horned creature to seize upon the young knight, it is only the fickleness of the dark gods that might hold back a spiteful second attempt.

*8. What Are Your Prized Possessions?*

A* lightning-scorched spade* that marked a turning point in his life. The *main gauche* that his fencing instructor, Mateo, gave him as a gift. His horses. His *helmet*, given to him by his second-born brother Andre at their recent parting. His *poor quality writing kit*, its ink wells almost dry and its quills worn to nubs, given to him by his third-born brother Mahieu at their recent parting. His *best quality fishing line*, complete with polished yew bobber and glimmering lure, given to him by his youngest and fourth-born brother Dermand, at their recent parting. A *bottle of cologne*, rarely employed, given as a joke by Professor Lorrimor in a context that is amusing to Bertelis every time he recounts it.

*9. Who Are You Loyal To?*

Loyalty is one of the capital virtues of a Knight of Bretonnia. He is loyal to the crown; to the duke; and then, to anyone who has explicitly placed their trust in him. He earnestly seeks to be the kind of knight to whom he, perhaps one day as a lord himself, might trust his life.

*10. Whom Do You Love/Hate?*

Bertelis loves his family, even his step-mother and half-sister; he loves his horses; he very easily comes to love those he has fought beside, and especially bled alongside. He loves artisans and even laborers who perform their tasks with excellence. He loves seeing honest, responsible people in positions of power - a love that, sadly, is rarely given opportunity to be seen.

He hates highwaymen, charlatans, traitors, and willful fools. He hates cynics, and those who derive satisfaction from the dismay or disappointment of others. He hates degenerate nobility that grieve their subjects; and the greedy, envious brand of peasant that prefers barbarism and rebellion to honest work and the dignity of a low station honorably borne.


*Spoiler: Connection to Professor Petrus Lorrimor*
Show


Two years prior, Bertelis and his brothers were scrounging around the Empire, seeking adventure and barely finding enough to justify their efforts. Reasonable distrust of roving foreign youths looking for sport was mostly to blame; but so wasa general immaturity in the lads, and an insufficient willingness to see the Empire as worth understanding. Professor Petrus took pity on the young men and employed them on and off for two years; here, being pleased to have four armed and ready guardians at the unearthing of an ancient caernstone; there, writing a letter of introduction for a noble widow in Hochland desperately in need of those who would fight the duels into which she had been illicitly maneuvered. By the end of those years, Bertelis felt not only that he had seen them Empire, but that, if circumstances dictated, he could stand to live there amongst its people, despite their often challenging arrangement of values. Contact with the professor and his entourage has significantly shaved down Bertelis' prejudices against elves, dwarves and wizards; though he still struggles with engineers, and rogues. Just beginning his solo journey back to Bretonnia when he received the news of the professor's passing, Bertelis was struck by the depth of his unrepaid favor from the man, and wrote home to alert his family that he would be a few more months still; he could not possibly return without finding some way to discharge that debt of honor to Professor Petrus; perhaps, in service to those he loved in life. 

*Spoiler: Adventuring Goals And Ambitions*
Show

Like most young Bretonnian noblemen, Bertelis is captured by the romantic power of the travelling knight; a beacon of protection and civilization amidst a dark and hostile world. Unlike many other young Bretonnian noblemen, for Bertelis this isnt just a springboard to courtly legitimacy or a joyful (if violent) adventure for young men to have. He is subtly haunted by a near death encounter with evil, and a providential survival which he suspects (or fears?) marks him for a greater destiny than to run a vineyard, or hold a fief. Does the dark forest in his dreams hold the beckoning to the grail quest, for now shrouded and far, but one day to fall on his shoulders? He had once thought his primary virtue was humility, and he might not expect to be selected to seek the Lady. But a conversation with Professor Lorrimer left him with a new perspective; one that showed him that humility, when it cloaks and smothers real potential, is a vice, not a virtue. Ever since, he has turned his hand to drawing the finest Knight of Bretonnia possible out of the well of his own heart. How far that will take him is up to the gods, so he need only walk by the light at his feet, one step towards virtue at a time.

*Spoiler: A Weapon Worthy Of A Knight*
Show

The lance is a weapon of a knight devoted to a lord, ready to ride into battle amidst similarly sworn brothers; but the tales of knighthood that echo in Bertelis soul describe warriors who frequently fight on foot, in dungeons and caves, or after their lances have broken; and their reliable steel is invariably a trusted friend on the road of the virtuous. If he is to become a knight of any value, he will need a personal weapon of true craftsmanship and value; whether won from defeated foe, or commissioned and forged from strange and miraculous ores to which the gods have led him. _(Desires a best quality weapon.)_

*Spoiler: A Panoply Worthy Of A Knight*
Show

Bertelis mail and leather was gifted to him by craftsmen in his fathers domain, and they have served him well; but a knight of Bretonnia must be ready to ride into the thickest battle and the most severe danger. Without a reasonable expectation that he will be swept up into the Dukes own house knights and given a regalia, he has resolved to acquire a suit of armor that he would be proud to wear in a lance formation. _(Desires a best quality suit of full plate armor.)_

*Spoiler: A Steed Worthy Of A Knight*
Show

Adélard has been his companion for two years, and Rainier even longer; but Bertelis knows that a Bretonnian knight requires a destrier to fill out the silhouette and battle role that is expected of him. This may be a simple matter of amassing the wealth required to purchase a superior steed from the breeders back in his home country; but other knights have met their legends after adopting and raising more exotic mounts like pegasus foals, or hippogryph chicks. If the gods are to lead him to such an opportunity, he will take it as providence. _(Desires a superior mount - either a purchased, best quality destrier of Bretonnian stock; or else a pegasus, hippogryph, or more exotic and glorious mount still.)_

*Spoiler: A Cause Worthy Of A Knight*
Show

Yet all these things - sword, armor, and steed - are just the trappings of a knight. The essence of a knight is not _what they have_, but _what they are for_. For two years of his Errancy, Bertelis has roamed first Bretonnia, then the Empire, and has found no shortage of individuals in need of help. He is grateful to have helped, but longs for a more robust cause that permits him to grow in strength and virtue; one that can occupy his mind, energy and valor for more than a single adrenal dash. Until he finds one, he will always feel his errancy has been a little too mercenary for his convictions. _(Desires a significant, non-simple cause that he can put his shoulder to for an extended period of time.)_

*Spoiler: A Lord Worthy Of A Knight*
Show

Bertelis is strongly convicted that he will return to Bretonnia as a Knight of the Realm. This cannot be so, until he is selected by a Bretonnian Lord and offered a position as one of their house knights; or else he is given the greater honor of a fief of his own, carved from one of a Duke's own holdings. Without being in Bretonnia to court such invitations, he relies largely on his brothers efforts to recommend him in absentia - or else, he must accomplish some feat or feats of echoing nobility that the diplomats and spies of Bretonnia might hear, and relay, and plead his case based on those merits. _(Desires to be either selected to join a worthy Bretonnian Lords house, or be given his own Bretonnian fief, and thus to become a Knight of the Realm. Typically, Knights of the Realm have duties closer to home than an adventuring life permits; but a sufficiently invested or trusting Lord may permit him to serve a term with the unusual but not unique latitude of a Knight of the Realm beyond the Realm. This will be especially true for a Lord who discerns something noble in sponsoring Bertelis development, not just acquiring his sword.)_


*Spoiler: Combat Relevant Notes*
Show

Bertelis' Hand Weapon attacks do 1d10+5 Damage.

Bertelis, in optimal armor, has a damage reduction of 7 on the chest, legs and arms; and 9 on the head.




I will speak in a nice Bordeleaux Blue.

----------


## LarsWester

*In Character Threads*
Current In Character Thread
In Character Thread Part 1
*Past Out of Character Threads*
Out of Character Thread 2
Out of Character Thread 1
*Gimgroth*
*Spoiler: Portrait*
Show




Character

*Name*
Gimgroth Grimdurson, The Faithful

*Race*
Dwarf

*Career*
Veteran (p87)

*Previous Careers*
Bodyguard(p33) | Mercenary(p44)

*Sheet*
May include a link in the future



Personal Details

*Age*
68 (Mature)
*Gender*
Male

*Eyes*
Copper
*Weight*
185lbs

*Hair*
Light Brown but balding
*Height*
4'9"

*Star*
TBD
*Siblings*
3rd of 4

*Birthland*
(Born) Trantio (Ancestral) Karak Grom

*Dist Mark*
Couliflower right ear.

*Dooooom*
TBD



Main Profile


*WS*
*BS*
*S*
*T*
*Ag*
*Int*
*WP*
*Fel*

*Starting*
52
36
41
51
27
28
34
25

*Advance*
35
-
15
15
20
10
15
-

*Current*
*72*
*56*
*51*
*61*
*47(37)*
*38*
*49*
*25*

Secondary Profile


*A*
*W*
*SB*
*TB*
*M*
*Mag*
*IP*
*FP*

*Starting*
1
13
4
5
3
0
0
3

*Advance*
2
6
-
-
0
0
--
--

*Current*
*3 (4)*
*19/19*
*5*
*6*
*3*
*0*
*6*
*0/3*


*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


*Spoiler: Combat Info*
Show

Movement

*Char*
*Move/Disengage*
*Charge*
*Run*

3
6
12
18



Weapons

*Name*
*Group*
*Dmg includes SMB/MS*
*Range*
*Reload*
*Qualities*

Best Quality Warhammer  (H.W.)  *Perm Rune of Fury*
Ord
SB+1 (6)
-
-
Fury +1A, +5%WS, Pummelling (+10% to Strike to Stun)

Best Quality Axe (Hand Weapon) *Temp Rune of Striking*
Ord
SB+1 (6)
-
-
+5%WS, Impact, Striking (+10%WS)

Knuckle-duster
Ord
SB-1 (4)
-
-
+10% WS, Pummelling

Crossbow
Ord
5
30/60
Half
None

Throwing Axes x 2
Throwing
SB-1 (4)
8/-
Free
None

BQ Shield
Ord
SB-1 (4)
-
-
+5% WS, Defensive, Special

BQ Jeweled Rapier
Fencing
SB (5)
-
-
+5WS, Fast (-10 to parry/dodge), Impact Vs Daemons

Best Quality Buckler
Parrying
SB-3 (2)
-
-
+5WS, Balanced, Defensive, Pummelling

Flail
Flail
SB+2 (7)
-
-
Impact, Tiring

Great Hammer
2-Handed
SB+1 (6)
-
-
Impact, Slow



Armor

*Name*
*Head*
*R. Arm*
*L. Arm*
*Body*
*R. Leg*
*L. Leg*

Hit Chance
01-15
16-35
36-55
56-80
81-90
91-00

Leather Skullcap
1
0
0
0
0
0

Mail Coif
2
0
0
0
0
0

Plate Helmet
2
0
0
0
0
0

Leather Jack
0
1
1
1
0
0

Mail Sleeved Shirt
0
2
2
2
0
0

Breastplate
0
0
0
2
0
0

Leather Leggings
0
0
0
0
1
1

Mail Leggings
0
0
0
0
2
2

*Total AP*
*5*
*3*
*3*
*5*
*3*
*3*





*Spoiler: Money*
Show

Money

*Gold Crowns*
*Silver Shillings*
*Brass Pennies*

30
4
0






*Spoiler: Trapping Details*
Show


*Spoiler: Carried/Worn 551 of 1020*
Show


*Item*
*Enc*
*Description*

Leather Skullcap
10 0
1AP (Head)

Mail Coif
30 0
2AP (Head)

Plate Helmet
40
2 AP on Head

Leather Jack
50 0
1AP (Body, Arms)

Sleeved Mail Shirt
80 0
2AP (Body, Arms)

Breastplate
75 0
2AP (Body)

Leather Leggings
20 0
1AP (Legs)

Mail Leggings
400
2 AP on legs

Lucky Charm
0
Negates one hit.

Best Quality Warhammer (Hand Weapon) perm rune of fury temp rune of might
45
Pummelling

Best Quality Axe (Hand Weapon) temp rune of striking
45
Impact

BQ Jeweled Rapier "Daemonbane"
40
Fast *Spoiler: Strange Markings*
Show

Demonbane, slayer of Vro'dros Ambergazer *Spoiler: Effect*
Show

this blade has the impact quality against daemons. and glows red when they are nearby



Knuckle-Dusters
1
Pummelling

BQ Shield
50
Defensive (+10% on Parry), Special (-10% on Opponent's BS)

Pair of Throwing Axes
80
Lefty and Righty

Healing Draught x1
-
Stored in custom pouches on sling bag strap Heals 4 Wounds from lightly injured character.

Waterskin
30
1 gallon high quality H2O

Rope, 10yd
50
Hempen

6 glass marbles
50
Link

Purse
5
Holds upto 100 Coins

Sling bag
205
Can hold up to 200 Enc


*Spoiler: Contents of Purse*
Show


*Item*
*Enc*
*Description*

Purse Bulk
1
empty purse ENC

Coins
.1 ea
30GC 4s 0p




*Spoiler: Contents of Sling Bag*
Show


*Item*
*Enc*
*Description*

Sling Bag Bulk
5
empty slingbag ENC

Lantern
20
Normal/Max/Spotting/Duration 16yd/40yd/70yd/4 hours

Lamp Oilx4
20
4 hours of burning for the lantern per use

Deck of Cards
1
Ante up

Dice Bone
-
Ante up

Blanket
10
Old and worn but comfy

Pewter tankard and metal cutlery
9
Moving up in the world

Common clothing and tattered cloak
25
Well worn

Crossbow
80
-

Bolts x 9
20
-

Bottle of Spirits x2
10
Strong stuff but not that tasty.





*Spoiler: Contents of Large Trunk 400ENC + 394 of 400*
Show


*Item*
*Enc*
*Description*

Best Quality Buckler (spike adorned)
9
Balanced, Defensive, Pummeling, +5WS

Flail
95
Impact, tiring

Great Hammer
200
Impact, slow

Fish hook and line x5
10
Used for fishing

Snares x5
10
Used for trapping could be illegal in some areas

Gin trap
20
Used for catching medium game like badgers, foxes, and pheasants

Bottle of Good Craftsmenship Spirits x2
10
Good strong stuff

Bottle of Spirits x8
40
Strong stuff but not that tasty.






*Spoiler: Talents*
Show

Talents

*Disarm*
Oppose Ag test to cause opponent to drop weapon

*Dwarfcraft*
+10% on Trade(Smith) skills

*Grudge-born Fury*
+5% WS when attacking Orcs, Goblins, and Hobgoblins

*Mighty Shot*
+1 damage with ranged weapons

*Night Vision*
See up to 30 yards in natural darkness

*Quick Draw*
Once per round can use the Ready Action as a free action

*Rapid Reload*
Cuts reloading time from Full to half and Half to free.

*Resistance to Magic*
+10% on WP tests to resist magic

*Specialist Weapons Group (Throwing)*
Capable of using Throwing weapons.

*Specialist Weapons Group (Parrying)*
Capable of using Parrying weapons.

*Stouted-hearted*
+10% on Fear and Terror Test and on WP test to resist Intimidate attempts

*Street Fighting*
+10%WS and +1 damage on unarmed attacks.

*Strike to Stun*
Test Strength then opponent tests Toughness on failure stunned for 1d10 rounds

*Strike Mighty Blow*
+1 damage with melee weapons

*Sturdy*
Ignore Encumbrance values for worn armour

*Very Resilient*
+5% to T starting profile

*Very Strong*
+5% to S starting profile





*Spoiler: Skills*
Show

Basic Skills

*Value*
*Skill Name*
*Char*
*+10%*
*+20%*
*Related Talents*

*19%*
Animal Care
Int


N/A

*12%*
Charm
Fel


Etiquette, Master Orator, Public Speaking, Schemer, Streetwise

*12%*
Command
Fel


N/A

*18%*
Concealment
Ag


Alley Cat, Rover, Tunnel Rat

*61%*
*Consume Alcohol*
T


N/A

*12%*
Disguise
Fel


Mimic

*51%*
*Drive*
S


N/A

*19%*
Evaluate
Int


Artistic, Dealmaker

*48%*
*Gamble*
Int


Super Numerate

*35%*
*Gossip*
Fel


Etiquette, Streetwise

*12%*
Haggle
Fel


Dealmaker

*61%*
*Intimidate*
S


Menacing

*19%*
Outdoor Survival
Int


N/A

*58%*
*Perception*
Int


Acute Hearing, Excellent Vision, Super Numerate, Trapfinder

*37%*
*Ride*
Ag


Trick Riding

*25%*
Row
S


N/A

*25%*
Scale Sheer Surface
S


N/A

*38%*
*Search*
Int


N/A

*18%*
Silent Move
Ag


Alley Cat, Rover, Tunnel Rat

*25%*
Swim
S


N/A

Advanced Skills

*Value*
*Skill Name*
*Char*
*+10%*
*+20%*
*Related Talents*

*38%*
Common Knowledge (Dwarfs)
Int


Seasoned Traveler

*38%*
Common Knowledge (The Empire)
Int


Seasoned Traveler

*38%*
Common Knowledge (Tilea)
Int


Seasoned Traveler

*57%*
Dodge Blow
Ag


-10% for mail armor

*38%*
Heal
Int




*48%*
Secret Language (Battle Tongue)
Int


N/A

*38%*
Speak Language (Khazalid)
Int


Linguistics, Mimic, Seasoned Traveler

*38%*
Speak Language (Reikspiel)
Int


Linguistics, Mimic, Seasoned Traveler

*38%*
Speak Language (Tilean)
Int


Linguistics, Mimic, Seasoned Traveler

*38%*
Trade (Smith)
Int


*Dwarfcraft +10%*




*Spoiler: Mutations and Insanities*
Show

Mutations

*None yet* 
but they're coming  :Small Frown: 

Insanities

*Still sane* 
but not for long!  :Belkar: 







*Spoiler: Experience and Advances*
Show

Experience

*Total Gained*
*Spent*

5635
5600

Advances

*Advance*
*XP Cost*

+5% WS
Free

+10% WS
100

+5% BS
100

+10% BS
100

+5% S
100

+5% T
100

+5% AG
100

+5% WP
100

+1 A
100

+1 W
100

+2 W
100

Ride Skill
100

Search Skill
100

Rapid Reload Talent
100

Career Switch To Bodyguard (p33)
100

Dodge Blow Skill +10%
100

Perception Skill +10%
100

Intimidate Skill
100

Specialist Weapons Group (Throwing) Talent
100

Wounds +3
100

Street Fighting Talent
100

Heal Skill
100

Very Strong Talent
100

Very Resilient Talent
100

Quick Draw Talent
100

SWG (Parrying) Talent
100

Enter the Veteran Career
100

S +10%
100

T +10%
100

AG +10%
100

Consume Alcohol skill
100

Dodge Blow +20 skill
100

AG +15%
100

+10% WP
100

+15% WP
100

W +4
100

WS +15%
100

W +5
100

W +6
100

Intimidate +10 skill
100

BS +15%
100

BS +20%
100

Gamble +10 skill
100

Gossip +10 skill
100

Mighty Shot Talent
100

WS +20%
100

Perception +20 skill
100

Secret Language (Battle Tongue) +10 skill
100

Common Knowledge (The Empire) skill
100

Strike to Injure Talent
100

Career Change to Judicial Champion
100

+2 A
100

+20% Ag
100

+5% Int
100

+10% Int
100

Specialist Weapon Groups (Fencing)
100



Required from Judicial Champion

Lightning Parry Talent
-

Specialist Weapon Groups (Flail)
-

Specialist Weapon Groups (Two-Handed)
-

+25% WS
-

+30% WS
-

+35% WS
-

+15% S
-

+15% T
-


*Spoiler: Possible Exits*
Show


*Spoiler: Champion (p65)*
Show

 Trappings Required: Any Six Weapons (all BQ) - have 5, Medium Armor (Mail shirt and Leather Jack)
Advances: +40%WS(1), +40%BS(4), +25%S(2), +25% T(2), +30%AG(2), +20%WP(1), +8W(2), Evaluate, Intimidate +20, Perception +20, Fleet-Footed, Lightning Reflexes, Master Gunner,  SWG(any 3), Wrestling 

*Spoiler: Student (leading to Engineer) (p57)*
Show

 Trappings Required: Two Textbooks corresponding to Knowledge skills, Writing Kit
Advances: Fel+10% (2) Academic Knowledge (any 1), Read/Write, Speak Language (Classical), Linguistics, Savvy, Seasoned Traveller
Optional: Academic Knowledge (any 1), Gossip +20%, Charm, Consume Alcohol +10%, Heal +10%, Search +10%, Speak Language (Reikspeil) +10%, Etiquitte, Suave, Super Numerate 

*Spoiler: Sergeant (p85)*
Show


Trappings Req: Medium Armor, shield
Advances:+20% Fel (4), Academic Knowledge (strategy&tactics), Command, Common Knowledge (any two), Gossip +20, Intimidate +20,  Ride +10, Swim +10, Secret Language (Battle Tongue)+20, Speak Language (Tilean) +10, Seasoned Traveller, Wrestling





*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show

 
*Spoiler: Relation to Professor Petrus Lorrimor*
Show

Gimgroth often served as hired help for the good Professor Petrus Lorrimor through many dangerous expeditions. Gimgroth became a trusted shield dwarf to the Professor saving his life many times through the years.  The dwarf eventually became hired more as a personal bodyguard rather than just a sellsword guard of caravan. Gimgroth grew quite fond of the old man's stories and legends, never quite sure how much of the tales were truth or just poppycock.

*Spoiler: Description*
Show

Gimgroth's right ear has severely damaged cartilidge (couliflower ear) from brawling in his youth.  He wears a mail shirt and dented and spot rusting mail coif over leather armor.  Gimgroth _had_ a brown beard that hung in twin braids running down either side of his chest.  Gimgroth's beard was acid burned by a recent adventure within a chaos tainted mine.  He is thankful to Wighard for restoring as much dignity as possible although it is much shortened and not as thick.  He is balding but rarely seen without his leather cap and mail coif on his head.  He is quite sore about losing his hair at such a young age and absolute distraught about his beard.

*Spoiler: 10-Minute Background*
Show

*1) 5 important background and concept elements*
 Served as a caravan guard on several expositions Saved Professor Petrus from a deadly trap and promoted to personal bodyguard. Fourth son of a dwarven family of smiths located in Trantio in Tilea. Left home after completing his apprenticeship at the family forge with family blessing. Suffers from a wanderlust rare to his kind. 
*2) 2 goals*
 Kill 100 goblins currently at 33. Have a song or book written about him. 
*3) 2 secrets (one the PC knows and one that affects him but of which he is unaware)*
_(Known)_ Gimgroth has an adoptive daughter Beatrix age 13.   Gimgroth promised an old mercenary comrade he would watch after her.  He occasionally sends money to her to allow her to stay and serve at the Sell-Sword Inn in Miragliano._(Unknown)_ Professor Petrus was an apprentice of Purple College of magic.
*4) 3 people tied to the character*
_(Friendly)_ ÃÂ [U]_(Friendly)_ ÃÂ [U]_(Unfriendly)_ - [U]
*5) 3 mannerisms, memories or quirks*

----------


## wilphe

*Wighard Rauschenberg*

*Brevet Surgeon-at-large of the Order of Aetius the Bright*

Human Male

Apprentice Wizard / Barber Surgeon / Agent of the Shroud

Age 24


*Main Profile*
*WS*
*BS*
*S*
*T*
*Ag*
*Int*
*WP*
*Fel*

29+5
34
34
40+5
44
36+5
32+5
41+5

15/15
0/10
5/10
5/10
10/20
15/20
30/30
10/10

49
34
39
50
54
56*
67*
56



Wighard recieves a 10% bonus on INT and WP so long as both he and Kwolf are cooperative and conscious

*Secondary Profile*
*A*
*W*
*SB*
*TB*
*M*
*Mag*
*IP*
*FP*

1
11
3
4
4
0
0
3+1

1/1
2/4
-
-
-
2/1
-
-1

2
13
3
5
4
2*
3
3



*Wighard receives +1 Magic from Kwolf


*Talents:*

Aethyric Attunement (+10 Channelling and Magical Sense)

Arcane Lore (Order of Aetius the Bright)

Coolheaded +5 WP

Excellent Vision (+10 Perception and Lip Reading)

Keen Senses (+20 Perception)

Petty Magic (Arcane)

Petty Magic (Hedge)

Resistance to Disease (+10 v Disease)

Savvy +5 INT

Sixth Sense (WP Test)

Stouthearted +10 v Fear, Terror and Intimidate

Suave +5 Fel

Surgery +10 Heal, Heavily wounded recover 2 not 1, +20% to avoid limb loss

Very Resilient +5 Tough

Warrior Born +5 WS



*Skills:*

Academic Knowledge (Law)  *INT*

Academic Knowledge (Magic)  *INT*

Academic Knowledge (Necromancy) *INT*

Academic Knowledge (Theology) *INT*

Animal Care *INT*

Channelling *WP*

Charm *FEL*

Command *FEL*

Common Knowledge - [Empire] *INT*

Common Knowledge - [Skaven] *INT*

Drive *STR*

Gossip  *FEL*

Haggle *FEL*

Heal+10  *INT*

Intimidate *STR*

Magical Sense *WP*

Perception +10*INT*

Read/Write *INT*

Search *INT*

Speak Arcane Language (Magick) *INT*

Speak Language (Breton) *INT*

Speak Language (Classical) *INT*

Speak Language (Queekish) *INT*

Speak Language - (Riekspeil) *INT*

Speak Language (Tilean) *INT*

Swim *STR*

Trade - (Apothecary) *INT*


*Insanity*

Red Hand of Khaine - cured for now, but he will never be entirely free of Khaine's hold


*Equipment*



Backpack

Printed Book

Trade Tools (Barber Surgeon)

Leather Armour

Apothecary's Tools

Good quality riding boots

Good quality Apron

Restocked medical kit

His copy of Siobhan's apprenticeship

Best quality axe (+5% Impact)

BQ Shield with Company logo on it

Good quality religious symbols (Shallya, Morr) 

A rabbit pelt discarded by the hawk symbolic of Khaine



Articles of the Company of the Burning Slug

4 healing draughts (Group)

Lucky Charm of the Burning Slug

Wand of Magus Trakore - when held, grants a +1 to the magic characteristic

The cloak of destiny gives one free reroll on a spell per day - knee-length cape of deepest purple, and it seems reactive in the magic field (sewn inside BQ Uniform overcoat)

Misericorde of Poisonous Malice - Held in his boot for the moment (Magic and +4 wounds from Black Lotus)

Bow

50 arrows

Large Best Quality Tube Case (Wallet)

5 x Marblesets

Whistle

Animal Call

10 Sheets Parchment

Sealing Wax

4 x Spikes

20 x BQ Matches

Twine

3 x Large Fire Grenades

Blunderbuss

10 Powder

40 shot








Former:

That magic eye thing - taken by Maga Ollyn

The decapitated head of Lord Armata - Given to the Temple of Morr in Altdorf

Not carried:

a book on ancient nekeharan ruins written in a dialect of classical. it may take weeks to study the book, but it may provide loot and wealth - left in his suite in the College of Light

Two fangs from the chaos snake - arranged tastefully on the wall of his suite

Letter of Recommendation from the town elders of Trundheim for clearing the mine

Shield (Original) *Spoiler: Design*
Show






Balance:

36gc 4s pc

Owed to College:

42.5 gc - paid to his order directly 15/10/22

Wounds:




*Spoiler: Advance*
Show


To Take:

Common K: Tilea
Concealment
Disguise
Follow Trail
Silent Move
Shadowing


Schemer


Can take:

Charm
Common K: Empire
Gossip
*
Perception*
Read.Write
Search
Speak Language x1

*Spoiler: Secret*
Show

Cross Class want list:
Charm Animal
Train Animal
Dodge Blow






Possible Exits: (Red need to complete current career)

Grave Robber,* Interrogator*, *Journeyman Wizard*, *Killer of the Dead*, *Physician*, *Priest of Morr* *Scholar*, Scribe, *Spy, Vampire Hunter, Witch Hunter*, Tradesman, Vagabond

*Spoiler: XP Track*
Show

1000 XP spent so far
9 on advances
1 on talent

100 to Barber Surgeon

200 on WS and AG

300 Resistance to Disease
Suave
Surgery

400 left

Charm
Haggle
Heal
T (Apothecary)

Earned 150
Drive
50 left 

+250

Perception
Speak Language (Breton
Swim

+75 8/3/22 = 75

+200 9/22/4 = 75

Speak Language (Tilean)
Agent of the Shroud

+200 9/29/4 = 75

Coolheaded
+5 Toughness

+300 18/5/10
Academic K: Necromancy
Heal
Stouthearted

+100 27/5/22

Unspent 175 remaining

+200 30/5/22
+15 to WP

75 remaining

+50 8/6/22
Unspent

125 remaining

+200 21/6/22

Arcane Lore (Order of Aetius the Bright) CC

125 remaining

+400 20/7/22

Animal Care CC
A/K: Law
Fel +5 
Sixth Sense

25 balance

+500 16/9/22

Academic Knowledge (Theology)
+1 Magic CC
+1 Attack
+5 WS

+100 24/10/22

Balance 125

+200 31/10/22

Command CC
+5 STR

23/11/22
Common Knowledge - [Skaven]

Balance 25

18/12/22
WS+5
INT+5
Keen Senses
SL/ Queekish
Petty Magic Hedge CC
Intimidate

Balance 25




Original kit: 110 gc 15p spent of 117


*Spoiler: Background*
Show



Wighard is the product of a minor provincial offshoot of the Light College that seeks to emphasise practical healing, giving wizards the understanding of the body to avoid the use of magic in all but the most desperate cases and to be more effective when they do.

So far this concept has proven valid on the first part and much less so on the second.

As such he had a less than typical apprenticeship focusing on hands on medical training in the real word rather than /menial labouring in the bounds of a wizard college.

He first came to the attention of the professor when his magister was on an expedition with him and Wighard was attached as an assistant. The two have remained in contact ever since, the professor being interested in the combination of mild magic and academic knowledge.

Wighard is an affable and charming young man who would be quite good as a rouge should he ever make the effort.

He also has a darker tendency towards violence that he usually supresses, so it is uncertain whether his experiences at the mine are a genuine revelation or just pushed down a path that was always within him.

He is almost ready to move onto the next stage of his studies, and was considered a shoe in to chose Hysh as his chosen wind, he is keen to do so to advance to journeyman but he may be side-tracked into conventional medicine until he can satisfy the magisters.

Now it seems Morr (and possibly the rest of his family) have other plans for him and maybe the Raven King will get around to telling him what they are.

However his theoretical studies have been somewhat interrupted by him having spent the storm of chaos doing field medicine - his practical skills have really advanced though

He isn't a soldier, having spent his time in the equivalent of a MASH unit, but he's spent enough time in that environment to have a fairly good idea about who is worth following and who is a waste of space.

Now he's been promoted to _full-magister-but-not-really_ - in what he can only view as a political move, but against whom, by whom and why are still a mystery to him.

He's also pretty sure ever since the Magus Trakore gave him the wand that he's being given ever increasing amounts of power and responsibility without the tools to deal with it - so he is either being tested somehow or being set up to fail.

He confided in Siobhan and Gimgroth that he left home at 15 after beating a young soldier 
named Isven near to death,   an event that so disturbed him he turned to healing




Will talk in Teal

*Spoiler: Spellist - Petty Arcane*
Show


Glowing Light
Casting Number: 3
Casting Time: Half action
Ingredient: A drop of lamp oil (+1)
Description: You can cause any item in your grasp to glow with the
light of a lantern for one hour or until you let it go.

Sounds
Casting Number: 4
Casting Time: Half action
Ingredient: A tiny bell (+1)
Description: You can create a phantom noise with this spell, with
volume ranging from a whisper to a roar. You can choose the
type of noise and the volume; the spell can reproduce any type
of noise but speech. The noise can last for up to one round.

Drop
Casting Number: 4
Casting Time: Half action
Ingredient: A dab of butter (+1)
Description: You compel a target character within 24 yards (12
squares) to drop whatever he is holding. The subject of this
spell can resist it with a successful Will Power Test.

Marsh Lights
Casting Number: 6
Casting Time: Full action
Ingredient: A firefly (+1)
Description: You create the appearance of a number of distant lights
that suggest torches or lanterns. They appear within 100 yards
(50 squares) of you and can then be sent off in any direction.
They naturally follow corridors or paths and do not need to be
controlled or overseen in any way. You can control them more
closely if desired, but only as long as they remain in line of sight.
You cant perform any other actions while controlling the lights.
The lights travel at various speeds, but never slower than 8 yards (4
squares) per round or faster than 16 yards (8 squares) per round.

Magic Dart
Casting Number: 6
Casting Time: Half actionIngredient: A small dart (+1)
Description: You throw a dart of magical force at an opponent
within 16 yards (8 squares). Although small, the magic dart
strikes with considerable force. A magic dart is magic missile
with Damage 3.

Sleep
Casting Number: 6
Casting Time: Half action
Ingredient: A piece of down (+1)
Description: Your touch causes one opponent to fall into a slumber
for 1d10 rounds unless a successful Will Power Test is made.
Sleeping characters are considered to be helpless. Sleep is a
touch spell.



*Spoiler: Spelllist Lore*
Show

Boon of Hysh
Casting Number: 27
Casting Time: 2 full actions
Ingredient: A lock of hair from the target, cut while he was well (+3)
Description: You wrap a single character in the healing power of Hysh and all damage and maladies affecting him are healed. This includes all Wounds sustained, diseases currently being suffered, poisons currently in the system, and the like. You can also cast this spell on yourself. This is a touch spell


Cleansing Glow
Casting Number: 5
Casting Time: Half action
Ingredient: A bit of soap (+1)

Description: A dim glow passes over the surface of any item or character, and it is cleaned to spotlessness. Dust is removed, tarnish polished away, rank smells eliminated, and beard stubble trimmed. Spoiled food or drink can be made puretasty, even, if it originally wasby means of this magic. This is a touch spell


Healing of Hysh
Casting Number: 10
Casting Time: Full action
Ingredient: A clear glass bead (+2)
Description: Your touch heals an injured character a number of Wounds equal to your Magic Characteristic. You can also heal yourself. This is a touch spell.


Ill-bane
Casting Number: 16
Casting Time: Full action
Ingredient: A poultice (+2)
Description: You use the power of Hysh to aid one or more characters suffering from disease or poison. The spell affects up to a number of characters equal to your Magic Characteristic and all of them must be within 8 yards (4 squares) of you. If this spell is cast successfully, any diseases affecting the targets have their durations halved (rounded down). Alternately, the spell can remove one poison from each target, nullifying all its effects. You must decide if illbane will treat disease or poison when you cast the spell.

Light of Purity
Casting Number: 12
Casting Time: 2 full actions
Ingredient: A wax candle blessed by a priest of Shallya (+2)
Description: In casting this spell, you light a fire of any size from candle to campfire. All those within the area illuminated by that flame (its Maximum Vision; see WFRP, page 117) automatically pass any Toughness Tests necessary to resist any disease for as long as the flame burns. The fire may be increased in size (by adding more fuel to a fire, for example) and even split into multiple fires (such as by lighting a second candle with a first). In the latter case, child fires have the same full effects as their parents, and the effect lasts for all those illuminated by any of the fires until such time as they go out.


The Power of Truth
Casting Number: 18
Casting Time: 1 full action and 1 half action
Ingredient: A blank sheet of vellum (+2)
Description: A character you touch becomes more convincing to others but only if he speaks honestly. If he abides by that restriction, the character gains a +30% bonus on Charm Tests and can affect double the normal number of people (such doubling should be done after the effects of the Public Speaking or Master Orator Talents are factored in). The influence of this spell is not obvious (the target doesnt have a glowing aura or the accompaniment of unearthly music), so there is no easy way to gauge the honesty of the recipient. You can also cast the power of truth on yourself. This is a touch spell.


Radiant Sentinel
Casting Number: 14
Casting Time: Full action
Ingredient: A buckler (+2)
Description: You create a ball of glowing light the size of a Human head that floats around your body, moving slowly or quickly as the situation demands. The ball deflects blows aimed against you, protecting you from harm. Once per round the radiant sentinel can parry a melee attack made against you, using your Will Power in place of Weapon Skill. This does not count towards your limit of one parry per round. The ball dissipates after a number of minutes equal to your Magic Characteristic ROS


Shimmering Cloak
Casting Number: 8
Casting Time: Half action
Ingredient: A candle (+1)
Description: You surround yourself with a field of light that protects you from ranged attacks. All non-magical missile attacks have their Damage rating reduced to 0 (in other words, damage is simply 1d10). Shimmering cloak lasts a number of minutes equal to your Magic Characteristic. You automatically fail any Concealment Tests you attempt while shimmering cloak is in effect. ROS


Pillar of Radiance
Casting Number: 28
Casting Time: Full action
Ingredient: A diamond worth at least 100 gc (+3)
Description: You focus and concentrate the energy of Hysh into a deadly column of burning light anywhere within 48 yards (24 squares). Use the large template. Those affected take a Damage 4 hit and must make a successful Agility Test or suffer the effects of dazzling brightness. As this is such a potent conjuration, all Wizards within a 5-mile radius are aware of the disturbance in the Aethyr that this spell causes. Using this spell for anything other than daemonic combat is deeply frowned upon by the Elder Hierophants of the Light Order ROS

Perfect Comprehension
Casting Number: 10
Casting Time: 2 Full actions
Ingredient: A wax candle blessed by a Priest of Verena (+2)
Duration: 1 minute per Magic characteristic
Description: While under the effects of this spell, you understand any language or method of communication, foreign or arcane, spoken or written, coded or confused, as clearly as possible.
Some ancient elvish, magick or Old One tongues may not translate (GMs Call).
You can only comprehend the language, not communicate with it (EtcEtc)


*Spoiler: Spell Components*
Show


Tiny Bell (Sounds) x 5
Firefly (Marsh Lights) x 5
Small Dart (Magic Dart) x 10
Piece of Down (Sleep) x 10

Soap (Cleansing Glow) x 10
Clear Glass Bead (Healing of Hysh) x 10   *n5*
Sheet of Vellum (Power of Truth) x 10    *n9*
Tallow Candle (Shimmering Cloak) x 5
Wax Candle x10
   4 blessed by Verena (Perfect Comprehension)
   6 to be blessed by Shallya (Light of Purity)

2 locks of everyones hair including Siobhan and Schlapp and the other wolf






*Spoiler: Siobhan Padholder*
Show



Human Female 17

Standard adventurer gear
Seax
Wighard's former sword
Leather Armour
Crossbow that used to belong to Wighard
BQ Dress
BQ Hairbrush
Noble silks

30 bolts


*Spoiler: Kwolf the Raven*
Show



*Main Profile*
*WS*
*BS*
*S*
*T*
*Ag*
*Int*
*WP*
*Fel*

43
5
15
15
43
17
29
5

0/10
0
0/10
0/20

0/50
10/50
0/35

43
5
15
15
43
17*
39*
5



Kwolf recieves +10 to INT and WP so long as he and Wighard are both conscious and cooperative

*Secondary Profile*
*A*
*W*
*SB*
*TB*
*M*
*Mag*
*IP*
*FP*

2
6
1
1
2/8
0
0
*

0/1
0/2
-
-
-

-
-

2
6
1
1
2/8
0
0
0



Talons do SB-2 with Fast Quality

*Familiar Abilities:*


*Link of Psyche
*
The familiar and master can communicate complex thoughts
and emotions to each other instantly, without speech, and over
any distance. This ability increases the ability of each to cogitate
and withstand mental stresses, raising the Intelligence and Will
Power of both by +10% for as long as both are conscious and
cooperative.

*Magic Power*
As long as the familiar lives and remains his familiar, the Wizard
gains a bonus of +1 to his Magic Characteristic.


*Talents:*

Excellent Vision
Flier
Keen Senses
Morr's Shadow (Appear and disappear as he likes)
Not Actually Helpful

*Skills:*

Perception +20 (INT) 57 + 10 Visual
Sarcasm +20

Speak Language - [Riekspeil] *INT*

Speak Language (Tilean) *INT*


*Spoiler: Potential Talents and Skills*
Show



100XP Balance

Skills: Academic Knowledge (any), Common Knowledge (any), Dodge
Blow, Magical Sense,  Read/Write, Speak Arcane
Language (Magick)

Talents: Acute Hearing, Aethyric Attunement, Alley Cat, Flee!,
, Resistance to Chaos, Resistant to Magic, Sixth Sense, Strong-minded, Unsettling







*Spoiler: Schlapp the Giant Wolf*
Show



Talents:
Cuteness

Skills:
Being a good boy

----------


## wilphe

*Current Balance of Company Funds:*

171.8



*Stuff:*

_there is a ring with a large inset ruby in it_ - held by Wighard until it can be leveraged


*Fancy Stuff:*


*Wighard* - Wand of Magus Trakore

Cape of Destiny

Misericorde of Poisonous Malice - Held in his boot for the moment

*Gimgroth* - a rapier with a jewel in the pommel. the blade is razor-sharp and is inscribed with writing that seems a tad out of focus. the rapier is slightly magical, and the classical on the blade comes into focus. it reads demonbane, slayer of Vro'dros Ambergazer this blade has the impact quality against daemons. and glows red when they are nearby

Gift runic item - Best Quality Warhammer (Hand Weapon) perm rune of fury temp rune of might

*Jasmine* finds a raggedy notebook containing the exploits of an explorer named till krahl in norsca

*Bruno* - One of lord Armata's noble outfits

*Glod* - Three bottles inscribed with khazalid runes -  hodl the spirit of ancient dwarf runesmith thurfam longbellies, may ak 1d5 questions of each before he departs

Three ingots of Gomril

Destroyed the Trundheim Flambard

Gift runic item - Plate Helmet with Permanent Rune of Stone

*Bertelis:*

BQ Axe

Tapestry of El Syf ash-Shml

Bone Flute of Soul Trapping

*Communal:*

the lambent purple gem that had been part of the ruse to pull their coach over on the road to Talabheim - is a dreaming stone

_its basically astral projection, but fickle and prone to showing dark things

its a palantir from lotr
_

six large glass bowls with a gem inserted in the neck slot (like a fish bowl) - enable one to breath underwater

7 matching silk nobles outfits


*To be dealt with:*

6 Magic Marbles - create smoke screen, suggest give most to Jasmine

White and Black horses found by Bruno after the skaven encounter

----------


## wilphe

*Notes and quest log:
*

*Recurring nemeses*

That yellow eyed one armed individual

Hunt Lord of the Foxwood

*Notes:*


Siobhan as heir to Padholds in Talabecheim


*Active quests:*

Find and destroy this daemon sword in Mousillon for the nice witch hunter


*Medium Term:*

Lady mystera partridge package to Couronne - 50 due delivery

Find out more about this disease in Bretonnia

Wighard has a dozen spell obligations to Verena and 22/24 to Shallya


*Long term:*

Treaure

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=856


*XP Totals:*

*Spoiler: History*
Show

As of 20/7/22

Gimgroth 4135
Bertelis and Wighard 4125
Joiners 3750

16/9/22

Gimgroth 4635
Bertelis and Wighard 4625
Joiners 4250

24/10/22

Gimgroth 4735
Bertelis and Wighard 4725
Joiners 4350

31/10/22

Gimgroth 4935
Bertelis and Wighard 4925
Joiners 4550
Kwolf 100


18/12/22
Gimgroth 5635
Bertelis and Wighard 5625
Joiners 5250
Kwolf 450


*Timeline:*

*Spoiler: Old*
Show

As of arrival in Outer Montfort:

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=502

9th Sigmartide/Sigmarzeit

Backertag/Bakeday


24th day of Pilgrimage



As of arrival in Couronne

31st Sigmartide

Konigstag/Kingday

Will mark Wighard down 46gc

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...postcount=1059
Calc:
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=991

----------


## farothel

Thanks for having me here.
Here's my character: Bruno, Baronet Richter, a poor noble from Talabecland.  He's a character that can hold his own in combat, but can also do quite a bit of talking (as you said you needed a social character).  I can go on as either pistolier or knight or keep going the social route with either courtier or politician.


Bruno, Baronet Richter
Roadwarden-Squire-Noble-Courtier

*Spoiler: Image*
Show






*Spoiler: Shield image*
Show




*Spoiler: Personal Details*
Show


Age: 25
Gender: Male
Hair: Light brown
Eyes: Brown
Right Handed
Height: 1m79
Weight: 70kg
Religion: Taal and Sigmar
Birthplace: Trautenau, Talabecland

Family
Father: deceased
mother: deceased
brother: farmer
brother: farmer

adopted uncle: Baron Franz Richter






M
WS
BS
S
T
Ag
Int
WP
Fel
A
W
FP
IP

Base
4
36
38
38
35
41
39
36
47
1
11
4
0

Advance

+5
+5


+10
+20
+20
+20

+4



Current
4
46
48
43
40
51
59
56
67
2
15/15
4
4



XP: 5250 total / 50 to spend

*Spoiler: Skills*
Show


academic knowledge (genealogy/heraldry) (int)
animal care (int)
animal training (fel)
Blather (fel)
charm (fel) +10%
Command (Fel)
common knowledge (empire) (int)
common knowledge (Bretonnia) (int)
Consume Alcohol (T)
dodge blow (ag)
drive (str)
follow trail (int)
gamble (int)
gossip (fel) +20%
navigation (int)
outdoor survival (int)
perception (int) +10%
performer (musician) (Fel)
read/write (int)
ride (ag)
search (int)
speak language (reikspiel) (int)



*Spoiler: Talents*
Show


*marksman:* +5BS (in Base profile)
*resistance to poison:* +10% T vs poisons
*quick draw:* draw weapon free action
*specialist weapon group (gunpowder):* Can use weapons in group
*specialist weapon group (cavalry):* Can use weapons in group
*specialist weapon group (parrying):* Can use weapons in group
*specialist weapon group (fencing):* Can use weapons in group
*etiquette:* +10% on charm/gossip vs nobles
*strike mighty blow:* +1 dmg with melee weapons
*luck:* 1 extra fortune point/day
*savvy:* +5 Int (in Base profile)
*schemer:* +10% on intrigue charm tests and WP vs charm
*Public speaking:* Affect 10x the people with charm tests
*suave:* +5 Fel (in Base profile)
*Dealmaker:* +10 on haggle and evaluate skill tests



*Spoiler: Trappings*
Show


good clothing consisting of a shirt, breeches, boots and a heavy cloak
dagger
a backpack containing a blanket, a wooden tankard, a wooden cutlery set
Hand weapon (sword)
a purse
pistol with 20 firearm balls and gunpowder (45/45 left)
heavy armour (full plate, full chain, full leather)
shield (with his coat of arms)
shield (best quality, coat of the group, +5% WS for parry)
rope (10 yards)
warhorse with saddle and harness (still in training, gift from Bertelis)
riding horse (pack horse) with saddle and harness
demilance
tent
water skin
rations (1wk)
fish hook and line
noble's garb 5x (1 good quality, 1 in group colours, 1 Bretonnian)
jewelry (37 gc) (signet ring, necklace with heraldic symbol)
horse fodder (8 days)

Gold: 28gc, 36s 0p remaining



*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Bruno was born in the small village of Trautenau in Talabecland.  It was a small and poor village which had trouble growing enough food to feed themselves, let alone pay taxes.  As the third son, his prospects weren't good at all and as soon as he was old enough, he had to help on the fields.  The village was out of the way but sometimes a small trade caravan passed through, which was a huge event for the village.  The year he turned 16 his father died and with his brother now in charge of the small farm, there was even less for him to look forward to, so when a caravan passed the village, he decided to join up.  It was quite different from life in the village but soon he grew accustomed and he started following the roadwardens assigned to the caravan.  They took in the young boy and started training him.

After a year or so he was appointed roadwarden himself and together with a more experienced man, assigned a stretch of road to patrol.  He had been doing that for a few years, when they arrived at a caravan that was besieged by a group of beastmen.  The roadwardens managed to surprise the beastmen and attack from behind, but they quickly recovered.  It was a long and difficult fight and in the end only Bruno, Baronet Joseph Richter (younger brother to Baron Franz Richter) and two of his servants survived.  They managed to get to the nearest coaching inn and raise the alarm about the beastmen.  The Baronet was quite impressed with Bruno and asked him to become his squire.

This was a new experience for the young man and while Joseph wasn't all that rich and also more of a country noble than a city noble, he did have to adapt to his new situation, as for instance some etiquette was expected of him.  A lot of these lessons came from a Professor Lorrimor, who had requested to stay at the Richter estate to research some ruins nearby.  Joseph had his squire Bruno take care of the professor while he was there and in return, Lorrimor taught the young squire how to read and write and the knowledge of heraldry.

A couple of years later, Joseph had to represent his brother with a merchant's guild when a rival guild tried to poison him.  Bruno, who wasn't affected by the poison, managed to save Joseph and the lead merchant.  In recognition for this and the fact that he had managed to get some excellent terms in the agreement, Joseph formally adopted the young man and when he died a few months later, Bruno was now Baronet Richter.  There wasn't much money nor an estate, so he continued to roam the empire and make his way in the world that way.  His adopted family lets him do so, as long as he doesn't embarrass them (if he's away, they don't have to feed him).  They didn't mind him becoming part of the family, but that doesn't mean they're going to just give him money.																	



*Spoiler: personality*
Show


Bruno still remembers his time on the small farm, so he's a lot kinder to the common people than most other nobles.  Also his title is one of the lowest noble titles and it doesn't come with a lot of money, so he has to work for a living just like them.  He's soft-spoken and will seldom raise his voice, although in combat he can be heard if he wants to.



*Spoiler: description*
Show


Burno is a nice looking young man, although he has some scars from fights from earlier in his life.  He's a bit above average height, but with his brown hair and eyes, he can be from just about anywhere in the Empire.  He wears simple, sturdy adventurer's clothing while on the road, although he has a nicer outfit should the situation call for it.



*Spoiler: Advances*
Show


all advances from roadwarden and squire (no mastery, only gossip as that comes standard from being human and roadwarden)
read/write, luck, savvy, schemer, specialist weapon group (parrying) and +5 FEL from Noble (all other advances are already from previous careers)

skills to get from courtier career:
academic knowledge (arts or history), gamble (int), charm, evaluate, ride, speak language (Breton or Tilean)




*Spoiler: Trappings still to get*
Show


none



*Spoiler: armour*
Show


full plate (with full mail and full leather underneath)
head: 5
body: 5
arms: 5
legs: 5

----------


## dojango

Jasmine Featherblossom, Verenean Investigator:

"Oh, you're friends of Professor Lorrimor?  I remember him, what a great guy.  Used to take him on the Malmford ferry most every day when he was in town.  Great tipper.  Then when I was in the river wardens he helped me solve the New Carissa caper.  Or maybe I helped him?  I think he was the sidekick.  Yeah I remember you from the funeral. Been busy though what with the shipwreck and all.  Oh, you didn't hear?  Our patrol boat "_Duke of Volgen_" got wrecked.  Spent a month and a half tryin' to refloat it only for it to break apart in the current.  All that damn drunk Ludwig von Sydow's fault but they can't blame him, he's the baron's son.  So I got the blame.  Got kicked out of the friggen' river wardens if you can believe it.  Anyhow, I'm a private contractor now.  What are you guys up to?  Any friends of the professor are friends of mine.  You looking into something?  You got that look.  You want some help?  I could use some new sidekicks."

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


Ferryman -> Riverwarden -> Verenean Investigator -> Marine (detour)
WS:  36:  26 + 10
BS:  62:  52 + 10
S:  45:  35 + 10
T:  32:  27 + 5
Agi:  64:  49 + 15
Int:  56:  46 + 10
WP:  46:  41 + 5
Fel:  51:  46 + 5
Attack:  2
Wounds:  14/14
FP:  3/3

IP:  3



*Spoiler: Skills*
Show


Academic Knowledge (Genealogy/Heraldry)
Charm
Common Knowledge (the Empire) +10
Common Knowledge (Halflings)
Consume Alcohol
Dodge
Evaluate
Gamble
Gossip +10
Intimidate +10
Haggle
Navigation
Outdoor Survival
Perception +10
Pick Lock
Read/Write
Row +20
Sail
Search
Secret Language (Battle Tongue)
Secret Signs (Scout)
Shadowing
Silent Move
Speak Language (Halfling)
Speak Language (Kislevite)	
Speak Language (Reikspiel)
Swim +10
Trade (Cook)


*Spoiler: Talents*
Show


Alley Cat
Marksman
Night Vision
Orientation
Quick Draw
Resistance to Chaos
Savvy
Streetfighting
Street-wise
Strong-Minded
Suave
Specialist Weapon Group (Gunpowder)
Specialist Weapon Group (Sling)
Strike Mighty Blow
Strike to Stun
Very Strong


*Spoiler: Gear*
Show


Purse:  9gc 7s
Weapons:
Jezzail with powder/ammunition enough for 14 shots:  Dmg 3, range 24/72, Reload 2 Full
2 x Pistol with Powder and Ammunition for 10 Shots
dagger
Hand Weapon
Shield
Sling

Armor:
Light Armor (Leather Jack)
Leather Skullcap (3gc)
Leather Leggings (10gc)
Uniform

Gear:
grappling hook
10 Yards of Rope
1 set of clothes
backpack
blanket
mug & cutlery
Wide-brimmed hat (1gc)
Rations, 2 wks (12s)
Saddlebag (2gc)
Water Skin (8s)
Cooking Pot & Pan (2gc)
Kettle (30s)
Rope, 20 yards (1gc)
Manacles (5gc)
2 Homing Pigeons & cages (14gc)
Magnifying glass (75g)
Tinderbox (30s)
Lantern (5gc)
Oil, lamp (30s)
Lock Picks (10gc)
Fish Hook and Line (3s)
Mule (25gc)

Spent:  151 gc 13s
(116 start + sell Rowboat for 45g) - 151 g 13s



*Spoiler: Exp Spent*
Show


Ferryman:
(800+free)
WS:  *
BS:  *
S:  **
T:  *
Agi:  *
Int:  *
WP:  
Fel:  
Wounds:  **

Marksman (100)
Street-fighting (100)

Riverwarden: (100)

Common Knowledge (The Empire) (100)
Speak Language (Kislevite) (100)
Navigation (100)
Outdoor Survival (100)
Sail (100)
Perception (100)
Row (100)
Search (100)
Secret Signs (Scout) (100)

Orientation (100)
Very Strong (100)

(300)
BS:  *
Agi:  *
WP:  *

Verenean Investigator (100)
Pick Lock (100)
Read/Write (100)
Silent Move (100)
Attack +1 (100)
Wound +1 (100)
Shadowing (100)
Agi + 5 (100)
Alley Cat (100)
Savvy (100)
Streetwise (100)
Int + 5 (100)

Marine (200)
Dodge (100)
Quick Draw (100)
Consume Alcohol (100)
Gamble (100)
Strike Mighty Blow (100)
+ 5 WS (100)
+1 Wound (100)
Strike to Stun (100)
Intimidate (100)
Row (100)
Swim (100)
Secret Language (Battle Tongue) (100)

Back to VI (100)

50 XP

----------


## Morovir

Glod Glodsson:

*Spoiler: Background:*
Show

As a beardling, Glod Glodsson yearned for more in life than he could find in Karak Norn. Resenting his family's tradition of runesmithing and their bizarre naming conventions, Glod struck out from his hold and travelled to the Empire to seek his fortune. 

He would not find it.

Attempting a career as a singer, he partnered with a young bard from Albion whom he had met on the road, and for several months they met with success in the taverns of Altdorf, until creative differences and a possibly cursed lute saw them flung out onto the streets, acrimoniously parting ways shortly after.

Destitute, but unwilling to return to Karak Norn to admit defeat to his family, Glod found himself working as a stevedore in the docks of Altdorf, where his strength, doughty nature and singing prowess (the songs in question largely being about gold) made him popular amongst his fellow dockworkers. While this was enough to get by for a while, Glod began to once again yearn for the company of his kin, and after little more than a year working in the docks, he was back on the road to Karak Norn.

Unsurprised by his return, his family welcomed him back into the fold with open arms, and despite his earlier recalcitrance to become involved in runesmithing, and his rebellious nature, the experiences and skills that he had gained in his travels made him a suitable apprentice for his uncle, the Master Runesmith Glod Glodsson. Under his tutelage, Glod advanced slowly but steadily in the runic arts, until after a couple short decades, his master felt it appropriate for him to head back out into the world to seek out artefacts for further study, in a manner that the venerable old runesmith no longer could.

However, his departure from Karak Norn was not solely for the benefit of his master. There lay a burden upon young Glod, one that he felt too great a shame to share with his kin. When in Altdorf, he had incurred a substantial debt owed to a certain merchant prince, one that after more than two decades, he was finally calling in. Although not great enough for him to swear the Slayer Oath over, he nevertheless felt that he had to settle this himself, without the knowledge of his family, and so while he would fulfil the task set for him by his mentor, he had other matters weighing more heavily on his mind.



*Spoiler: Character Sheet:*
Show


Name: Glod Glodsson
Race: Dwarf
Careers: Stevedore -> Apprentice Runesmith -> Journeyman Runesmith

Main Profile
WS	BS	S	T	Ag	Int	WP	Fel
56	43	51	58	40	54	68	30
Secondary Profile
A	W	SB	TB	M	Mag	IP	FP
1	15	5	5	3	2	0	2



Skills:

Academic Knowledge (History, Runes)
Common Knowledge (Dwarfs)
Consume Alcohol
Dodge Blow
Evaluate
Gossip
Intimidate
Perception
Performer (Singer)
Runecraft
Scale Sheer Surface
Secret Language (Guild Tongue)
Speak Arcane Language (Arcane Dwarf)
Speak Language (Khazalid, Reikspiel)
Swim
Trade (Smith, Weaponsmith, Armourer, Gunsmith)

Talents:

Dwarfcraft
Grudge-born Fury
Lightning Reflexes
Night Vision
Read/Write
Resistance to Magic
Rune (Rune of Stone, Rune of Striking, Rune of Grudges, Rune of Fury, Rune of Fate, Rune of Spellbreaking)
Stout-hearted
Sturdy
Very Strong
 
Trappings:

Common clothing
Cloak
Dagger
Gromril Axe with Rune of Striking
Gromril Hammer
Backpack
Blanket
Sleeved Mail Coat (Medium Armour - Torso, Arms, Legs)
Wooden tankard
Wooden cutlery set
10 Yards of Rope
3 Wooden Spikes
Trade Tools (Runesmith)
Best Craftsmanship Shield
Plate Helmet with Permanent Rune of Stone
14 gold
 
Career:

Stevedore:

-Stevedore Advance Scheme -

Main Profile
WS	BS	S	T	Ag	Int	WP	Fel
-    +5% +10% +10% +5% -   +5%	 -
Secondary Profile
A	W	SB	TB	M	Mag	IP	FP
-	+2	-	-	-	-	-	-

Career Entries: Boatman, Peasant
Career Exits: Boatman, Foreman, Marine, Merchant, Smuggler, Thief, Thug, Tradesman

Apprentice Runesmith:

-Apprentice Runesmith Advance Scheme -

Main Profile
WS	BS	S	T	Ag	Int	WP	Fel
+5% +5% -       -       -   +10% +15% -
Secondary Profile
A	W	SB	TB	M	Mag	IP	FP
-	+2	-	 -	 -	+1	-	-

Career Entries: Artisan, Runebearer, Scribe, Student
Career Exits: Journeyman Runesmith, Runebearer, Scribe, Shieldbreaker

Journeyman Runesmith:

-Journeyman Runesmith Advance Scheme -

Main Profile
   WS    BS      S        T     Ag     Int     WP     Fel
+10% +5% +10% +5% +5% +20% +25% +5%
Secondary Profile
A	W	SB	TB	M	Mag	IP	FP
-	+3	-	 -	 -	+2	-	-

Career Entries: Apprentice Runesmith
Career Exits: Master Runesmith, Scholar, Shieldbreaker


 
*Spoiler: Background:*
Show

Personal Details:
Age: 78 (Barely out of youth)
Handedness: Right-Handed
Height: 4'5"
Weight: 170lbs
Hair Colour: Copper
Eye Colour: Pale Grey

 
XP Total: 4250
XP Spent: 4200
XP Remaining: 50

*Spoiler: Advances:*
Show

T +5% (Free Advance)
BS +5% (100XP)
S +5% (100XP)
S +5% (100XP)
T +5% (100XP)
Ag +5% (100XP)
WP +5% (100XP)
W +1 (100XP)
W +1 (100XP)

Switch to Apprentice Runesmith Basic Career (100XP)
Mag +1 (100XP)
Academic Knowledge (Runes) (100XP)
Runecraft (100XP)
Speak Arcane Language (Arcane Dwarf) (100XP)
Rune (Rune of Striking) (100XP)
Rune (Rune of Stone) (100XP)
Trade (Weaponsmith) (100XP)
Evaluate (100XP)
Read/Write (100XP)
WS +5% (100XP)
Int +5% (100XP)
Int +5% (100XP)
WP +5% (100XP)
WP +5% (100XP)

Switch to Journeyman Runesmith Advanced Career (100XP)
Fel +5% (100XP)
Mag +1 (100XP)
Int +5% (100XP)
Int +5% (100XP)
WP+5% (100XP)
WS +5% (100XP)
Rune (Rune of Grudges) (100XP)
Hardy (100XP)
Dodge Blow (100XP)
Trade (Armourer) (100XP)
Intimidate (100XP)
Academic Knowledge (History) (100XP)
WP+5% (100XP)
Rune (Rune of Fury) (100XP)
Rune (Rune of Fate) (100XP)
Rune (Rune of Spellbreaking) (100XP)
WP +5% (100XP)
Trade (Gunsmith) (100XP)

----------


## bramblefoot

are you ready to move to altdorf? i hath nothing else for this scene

----------


## LarsWester

I'm ready to move on to Altdolf and waiting to do an accounting of gold earned and dispersed until there.  But I think we had some numbers derived awaiting approval.

----------


## bramblefoot

the count is fine by me

----------


## MrAbdiel

_Cashish plan reposted:_

Summary of gains and losses.




> 60 Marines Recruited.  10 Dead.  15 Severely Injured.  10 Moderately Wounded.
> 
> 125gc -  The Reiksmarshall's Sponsorship.
> Bunch of Carts and Mules - Borrowed from Jasmine's Contacts.  Left at Westvein presumably.
> (600gc)Two Riverboats - Claimed from the Lord of the Foxwood
> (*) A Golden Throne - Claimed from the Lord of the Foxwood
> (100gc) Several Bolts of Rare Silk - Claimed from the Lord of the Foxwood
> (**) _Gazul's Spite_ - Legendary rune sword of undead slaying - Claimed from the Collector
> (***)Tapestry of El Syf ash-Shml
> ...


All the asterisks, naturally, are more complicated than just turning into cash.

Anyway, that's what we've gained, I think.  Some are easy to square away, presuming peaceful conditions.  The Reiksmarshall's sponsorship was for hiring on the marines, which is fine.  The carts and mules we'll have to have trundled back to Altdorf (With whatever petty goods the folks in Westvein have to sell, perhaps).  The throne, it was suggested at the time, could cover nebulous funerary expenses.  And the loot from the enemy raiders is probably nebulously bad quality etc etc.  So I'd like to suggest the handweapons and daggers and so forth from the battle are forfeited to the marines as prizes; the throne is vanishes to pay for burials, family compensations, shares to the survivors, and basically covering all the fiddly crap.

So now all our hirelings are compensated, and we have...




> (1200gc)Two Riverboats - Claimed from the Lord of the Foxwood
> (100gc) Several Bolts of Rare Silk - Claimed from the Lord of the Foxwood (
> (**) _Gazul's Spite_ - Legendary rune sword of undead slaying - Claimed from the Collector
> (***)Tapestry of El Syf ash-Shml
> (****)Misericorde of Poisonous Malice
> (*****)Bone Flute of Soul Trapping
> (******)6 Magic Marbles


All the asterisks require a little extra research when we are in Altdorf.

*Postulations for Purchases:*

I've suggested we use the bolt of silk for Bruno's Noble Garb.  Noble Garb is 50GC.  The bolt would sell for 100 GC.  Now, raw materials for an item can reasonably price in at about 1/3 of the final product (based on... vague crafting systems from other settings.  Pathfinder for me, most recently.)  So there's enough silk there, perhaps, for 6 sets of Noble Garb.  If we throw another 50GC on top of that, and maybe a haggle check from one of our hagglers. *I would like to propose we all get a 'uniform' set of Noble Garb.*  It's mechanically disadvantageous, and we could spend that gold on killing power... But c'mon, we'll look dope as hell if we have to attend a soiree in Couronne.

But if people don't like that, we can probably give the 100GC bolt of cloth to a good tailor in exchange for a set of noble clothes for Bruno and 70GC change.  But we can consider this calculation separate from the main transaction below.

With the bolt sorted, if Jasmine can find a boat-buyer in a couple of days of effort (presumably there aren't dudes standing around desperate to buy boats every day), we'll get 1200gc for the two river boats.  We can also get 300gc for the spare, sleek black warhorse we've been hanging onto - I have a weird instinct to hoard warhorses, but we may as well sell him!  So *1500gc* presuming no sales troubles, plus whatever comes out of the silk bolt trade/sale.

Next step: Presuming we're leaving Bruno's family coach behind after the loan of it, horses and all... We need *two carts*, and *two draft horses*.  Between that, and Bruno's, Bertelis, and Jasmine's mounts, that's plenty of hooves and wheels to carry us and our gear on the road with Wighard and Glod in one cart and Siobhan and Gimgroth in the other, and 1000 encumbrance of cargo between them.  A cart and horse is 50+25, so *150gc* for the full combo.  That'd leave us with 1350 gold.  Maybe, *200gc* each and *150gc* to the party expenses fund?


So to break it down:

*Players:*

1. Do you think it's worth the expense to get matching noble garb for the group?  C'mon, it'll be great.  Vote yes or no.

2. Does it seem to you that I've missed anything in the calculation there?  Let me know.

*Bramble:*

1. Does the calculation for the silk and noble garb, whether we go with 1 for Bruno and change, or a matching set, seem about right to you?  Maybe pending a haggle roll to get a high end tailoring shop to put a rush on it?

2. Am I missing anything, to your recollection?  I think we've handled the pay for the soldiers and the burial/compensation for the casualties, the books and reimbursement for Westvein, the riverboats, the spare horse... I think we're just about good.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ooh, let me put another reserve post in for a *Quest Log* I'll try to update, for Bramble and the party's benefit.

*Spoiler: Active Company Quests*
Show



_The Grand Treasure Hunt_ - Led by a blessed map discovered in the Trundheim mine, the Company must try up to seven locations from Araby to Norsca in hopes of discovering a pirate hoard.

_The Pilgrimage Road_ - Seeking the soothing blessings of Shallya, the Company intends to follow and escort pilgrims from Altdorf to Couronne.

_A Balm For The Restless_ - The Company seeks to find remedy and rest for their tested spirits within the Shallayan capital temple, in Couronne.

_City of the Damned_ - Johansson 'the Hammer' is blackmailing the Company, especially the nobles within, to find and destroy a Daemon weapon within the cursed Duchy of Mousillon.


*Spoiler: Active Individual Quests*
Show



_You Can't Go Home Again_ - *Bertelis* is forbidded to return to his estate in Bordeleaux until the strange muting plague afflicting his father's wife is resolved.
_The Dwarven Defender_ - *Gimgroth* has been training hard for the day he is required to duel officially within the lands of Men; but won't be given credit until he is proven by steel.
_Tainted Opus_ - *Glod* carries the runesword recovered from the swamp crypt - now invested with the necromancer's soul, badly in need of disentanglement.
_The Enemy of the Good_ - *Glod*, having discovered that the _Trundheim Flambard_ was blasphemously not up to snuff, has destroyed the blade for later reforging.
_Sunlight as Disinfectant_ - *Bruno*, after discovering Gottfried's tragic corruption, has informed the Templars of Sigmar, in hopes that his adopted family will be proven to be as shocked as he was.


*Spoiler: Recurring Threats*
Show

*Recurring Enemies!*

_Old Yellow Eyes_ - a mutant warlock who has dogged the Company since it was formed at the Battle for Trundheim.

_The King of the Foxwoods_ - a mutant pirate warlord who ravaged the waterways around Westvein on the Talabec.

_The Hochlander_ - A mysterious marksman who has taken shots at the Company since the Great Altdorf Somnolence.

_The Dancer in the Dark_ - A deadly Daemonette who humiliated and bled Sir Bertelis during the Great Altdorf Somnolence.


Edit: Lol, somewhat redundant.  Wilphe's post #6 has a questlog already.

----------


## LarsWester

> *Players:*
> 
> 1. Do you think it's worth the expense to get matching noble garb for the group?  C'mon, it'll be great.  Vote yes or no.
> 
> 2. Does it seem to you that I've missed anything in the calculation there?  Let me know.


1. Sure let's look dupe.  But I'd like to see this as a decision that one or both of the knights make in character by themselves.   
2. Gimgroth's marbles are accounted for so I got nothing to add.

----------


## LarsWester

dang it nothing like making an in character post to roll the d100 and forgetting the dice.
(1d100)[*99*] <------ oh *that's* bound to be good!

----------


## wilphe

> Ooh, let me put another reserve post in for a *Quest Log* I'll try to update, for Bramble and the party's benefit.
> ]


You know I have that in post 6 right?

And equipment in 5 -  admittedly updated from you

----------


## wilphe

> *Players:*
> 
> 1. Do you think it's worth the expense to get matching noble garb for the group?  C'mon, it'll be great.  Vote yes or no.


We will need to discuss what to do with Siobhan - she probably needs noble garb way more than Wighard


We do also need to discuss how we present in Bretonnia, we don't necessarily want to be split up by class -unless we do - but also don't want to have people ill equipped to behave as nobles pretending to be them
(like the two dwarves getting challenged to a joust)


Wighard has already considered this - hence he has his Officers uniform, and will claim to be treated as noble on that basis (he may add a "von" to his name)

*
2. Does it seem to you that I've missed anything in the calculation there?  Let me know.*


2) Jasmines rennovation costs

----------


## LarsWester

Glod as a runemaster could present as a type of Dwarven nobility or rank if not nobility.  Akin to someone in the clerical orders gaining respect from a position rather than birthright.   Gimgroth will probably be seen as a servant and he wouldn't have a problem with that.  Maybe he'll just present as the coach driver.   The most martially talented coach driver Bretonnia has seen.  To that end maybe Siobhan gets Gimgroth's noble attire and Gimgroth gets what would amount as coachman uniform in the same colors and styling.

----------


## Morovir

Runemaster is also technically in part a hereditary position, as only certain bloodlines can become runesmiths, so it would be very fitting.

----------


## bramblefoot

for me, yes! for you no

----------


## LarsWester

> for me, yes! for you no


Why's it got to be a you vs. us thing, man? (surfer dude tone) 
Just say the adventure just got more adventurous. ;)

----------


## LarsWester

> *Spoiler: Recurring Threats*
> Show
> 
> *Recurring Enemies!*
> 
> _Old Yellow Eyes_ - a mutant warlock who has dogged the Company since it was formed at the Battle for Trundheim.
> 
> _The King of the Foxwoods_ - a mutant pirate warlord who ravaged the waterways around Westvein on the Talabec.
> 
> ...


So far it seems like each enemy has a particular party member rival of sorts.   

Old Yellow Eyes - Gimgroth

King of the Foxwoods - Jasmine

The Hochlander - Wighard

Dancer in the Dark - Bertelis

Bruno and Glod your nemesis awaits.

----------


## Morovir

So far my nemesis appears to be corrupted/shoddily made rune weapons.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> You know I have that in post 6 right?
> 
> And equipment in 5 -  admittedly updated from you


...Lol!  I guess that's where I subconsciously had the idea. Plz don't sue me man i swear it's an accident!  You can remain the Questman!




> We will need to discuss what to do with Siobhan - she probably needs noble garb way more than Wighard
> 
> 
> We do also need to discuss how we present in Bretonnia, we don't necessarily want to be split up by class -unless we do - but also don't want to have people ill equipped to behave as nobles pretending to be them
> (like the two dwarves getting challenged to a joust)
> 
> 
> Wighard has already considered this - hence he has his Officers uniform, and will claim to be treated as noble on that basis (he may add a "von" to his name)
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah!  I had some thoughts about that.  Since most Bretonnians won't appreciate the difference between an adventuring company and _filthy_ mercenaries (Bertelis is particularly urbane and evolved in this way *Sniff*) I would lean into the _sort of truth_ of Bruno being noble, Glod also being noble, and Wighard, Siobhan and Gimgroth as part of Bruno's entourage.  There will be some flexability given to them because they are foreign nobles, but as long as everyone observes the big pillar obligations (those with no noble claim don't get sassy with the nobles; Siobhan and Jasmine wearing their _finest_ wimples in public) then all the oddness of the party will be explained away as part of the normal eccentricity one expects of a knight on a (now slightly extended) errantry quest.  Bertelis is precisely the age to be gallivanting around the world with a bunch of mismatched folks doing quests, promoting justice, seeking grand treasures.




> Glod as a runemaster could present as a type of Dwarven nobility or rank if not nobility.  Akin to someone in the clerical orders gaining respect from a position rather than birthright.   Gimgroth will probably be seen as a servant and he wouldn't have a problem with that.  Maybe he'll just present as the coach driver.   The most martially talented coach driver Bretonnia has seen.  To that end maybe Siobhan gets Gimgroth's noble attire and Gimgroth gets what would amount as coachman uniform in the same colors and styling.


Yeah, I forgot about Siobhan  That'd be another 50 schmackers to get her all wimpled up.  But I also forgot the 50gc we're gonna get for delivering this package to Couronne, so that'll cover it if we go the 'matching noble garbs' way.  Theoretically, putting everyone who isn't nobles in 'best quality normal clothes' is cheaper, but Bertelis doesn't want to insist on that class division within his party of friends.  Everyone's bled enough for each other that the whole commoner/noble divide doesn't count for them, as far as he's concerned.  And also, if we end up at a social thing in Bretonnia.  But hey; maybe the non-nobles don't particularly want to pass as nobles!  Don't let me push anyone around. :)

----------


## dojango

The renovations on the ships shouldn't be too much, rope, spars (10 foot poles) and canvas is pretty cheap and labor even more so.

Also, on the off chance it's got some distinguishing mark, Jasmine will examine the musket ball they pulled out of Wighard.  Like it it has a forge mark on it, or some dwarven rune, or even some rare alloy that's only found in the mines of Nuln or whatever.  If there isn't anything like that she'll just carefully inscribe Wighard's name on it and give it back to him.

Also halflings don't really do 'etiquette' but she'll try to try to not insult anyone too important, at least where others can here.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Also halflings don't really do 'etiquette' but she'll try to try to not insult anyone too important, at least where others can here.


This is the halfling reboot I've been waiting for.  Bruno and Bertelis trying to round off Jasmine's edges for courtly presentation.

----------


## bramblefoot

and up next, will sir bertelis get eaten by the kraken! find out when they reach norsca

----------


## MrAbdiel

Absolutely metal.  Would surrender fate point.

----------


## LarsWester

Bramblefoot would you reconsider giving Gimgroth a dream or a vision and not something so drastic to the character based in his reality.   I think Gimgroth is fairly asexual not that he wouldn't with attempt to raise a family but he views himself as unworthy and totally not dwarfy enough to be given that opportunity.  Dwarven women are rare in WFRP.  It's a lot of change to say that Gimgroth had a partner but was dishonorable in the act and produced a daughter who he basically ignores.   I am finding it very hard to square this with the character of Gimgroth so humbly request some other dream or vision please.  I even looked up to see if there was any chance of this being from a Dwarf/Human pairing and there's not really mixing offspring like that in WFRP.

----------


## bramblefoot

i will reconsider

----------


## bramblefoot

grimgoth: Your vision is of an ancient dwarf hold. tell me what treasure was lost here, and how it might be reclaimed

----------


## LarsWester

Thanks for understanding and being flexible.

----------


## bramblefoot

im a flexible man

----------


## wilphe

> Also, on the off chance it's got some distinguishing mark, Jasmine will examine the musket ball they pulled out of Wighard.  Like it it has a forge mark on it, or some dwarven rune, or even some rare alloy that's only found in the mines of Nuln or whatever.


CSI:Altdorf

----------


## wilphe

> Since most Bretonnians won't appreciate the difference between an adventuring company and _filthy_ mercenaries (Bertelis is particularly urbane and evolved in this way *Sniff*) I would lean into the _sort of truth_ of Bruno being noble, Glod also being noble, and Wighard, Siobhan and Gimgroth as part of Bruno's entourage.  There will be some flexability given to them because they are foreign nobles, but as long as everyone observes the big pillar obligations (those with no noble claim don't get sassy with the nobles;


Siobhan has to be "noble" -> Therefore Wighard as her legal guardian must be too.

He is perfectly fine with being mistaken for something else, and will help it along but I'm not sure if he would deny being a wizard if asked and is not going to take a position in someone else's entourage

Partially from ego, partially from not wishing to be beholden to anyone but mostly because apart from anything else allowing someone to present as his superior would make them responsible for his actions and that has the potential to get them in a lot of trouble

Right now he has about three outer layers:

Imperial Officer

Surgeon and Scholar

Godservant possibly on pilgrimage


Fortunately we are in Bretonnia and they only use one title - the highest - at a time; so he doesn't have to even feel he's being deceptive.





> Siobhan and Jasmine wearing their _finest_ wimples in public) then all the oddness of the party will be explained away as part of the normal eccentricity one expects of a knight on a (now slightly extended) errantry quest.


Also we are foreigners, what do you expect from a nation that has lost sight of the ideals of chivalry





> Bertelis is precisely the age to be gallivanting around the world with a bunch of mismatched folks doing quests, promoting justice, seeking grand treasures.


Order, Chivalry and the Bretonnian Way


I don't know what that makes everyone else though

Gimgroth - Captain Karak

Glod - Ironman

Wighard - Dr Strange



Emil would have been Green Arrow


++++++++++++


As an aside Bramble:

How old is Siobhan? She has only ever been described as teenage but there is a big gap between 13 and 19.

I had her around 15-17

----------


## bramblefoot

lets call her 17

----------


## bramblefoot

> CSI:Altdorf


there is no mark on the musket ball.

----------


## farothel

When we go to Bretonnia, me and Jasmine will have to load up on pistol balls and gunpowder.  If I recall my Bretonnian knowledge, those are very hard to get down there.  :Small Tongue: 

As to who does what:
Bertelis: himself, easy enough
Bruno: a visiting noble from the empire.  Even if he's lower nobility, it's not a problem, they have those in Bretonnia too.  Maybe I'm there to research some heraldry/genealogy thing.  I have that skill.
Glod: I would make Glod a smith.  That's a respected career in Bretonnia (their weapons/armour have to come from somewhere) and he can easily talk about that.
Gimgroth: Bodyguard. That career also exists in Bretonnia.  He can be Wighard's or Glod's bodyguard
Wighard: barber-surgeons also exist in Bretonnia.  Siobhan is his apprentice as now.  Be careful when using magic, as only grail damsels do that.
Jasmine: she has the cooking skill, so she can be the cook (officially).  That would make her well suited to move around the servants in a Bretonnian castle and get a lot of information that way.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm.  Well, given that this OOC discussion of our plans is standing in for an IC discussion of the same, once the team started talking about different ways to finesse the truth - Siobhan as noble, Jasmine as cook, etc - Bertelis would seem embarassed, and backpedal once he realizes he has initiated a discussion on what amounts to a deception of his countrymen, however mild or noble the effort.  Given that he's been writing letters back home about the exploits of the Company (trying to impress any Lords his father can talk to, to earn some opportunities for knightly advancement), there will be atleasts _some_ who know about the Company and its members.  The Altdorf debacle, particularly, must have made some international news, however vigorously it was smoothed over.  So after apologizing for countenancing the idea of hiding or deceiving, Bertelis would loop back around and suggest the straight forwardest approach.  It's appropriate to present ourselves before the lord of any land we pass through anyway; if we're honest about who we are and our noble intentions, we're unlikely to have trouble as long as we don't start firing off black powder weapons, or so vulgarly display magic, or a woman's hair in public.  If we offer to whack a band of beastmen or orcs on the way through, even better.  Relations between the Empire and Bretonnia, and the Dwarven Kingdoms and the Empire, are at an all time high right now.  Bertelis is reforming, but he still has a noble son's impulse to curate the appearance of his companions to his countrymen so it's not the naked truth that _I have been hanging out with commoners and having a great time._  When he realizes he is doing that, he is ashamed of being ashamed (Professor Lorimer's primary contribution to his character was eroding the class distinctions); but he does still need to realize it occasionally.

So, new plan proposal: Everyone just be on best behaviour, no need over think it.

----------


## wilphe

*it is not deception, Sir Bertelis. As foreigners and non-humans we are not bound by Bretonnian conventions and neither noble nor peasent.

My understanding from those of my colleagues who have visited your country is that you are treated according to how one presents oneself; so all we are discussing is the best way to do that.

No one is proposing to pretend to be something they are not;

I however may be proposing to be not all that I am,

But I think we should be used to that right now.

*

----------


## bramblefoot

shall i move the game ahead?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I think we might want to give the dwarves a chance to react to your dream terrorism, but after that, yes!

----------


## wilphe

Where would we be going to?

Wighard has some things he wants to attend to on Altdorf, should I post the list if we are skipping to departure?

----------


## bramblefoot

altdorf, where else?

and feel free to post ze list

----------


## wilphe

Ah ok, I realised we weren't officially there yet despite Bertelis having a meeting in the stable

To do list:

Go see Temple of Shallya to find out when next pilgrimage will be leaving and explain that we want to join/be in support

Restock medical and magical supplies

Give Glod the marbles as it seems he is going to see the runemasters




Also in light of today's Oglaf I can has Bloodsnake?

----------


## bramblefoot

> Ah ok, I realised we weren't officially there yet despite Bertelis having a meeting in the stable
> 
> To do list:
> 
> Go see Temple of Shallya to find out when next pilgrimage will be leaving and explain that we want to join/be in support
> 
> Restock medical and magical supplies
> 
> Give Glod the marbles as it seems he is going to see the runemasters
> ...


all is good. restock will be 35 gc, (if anyone asks, that number was not completely random)

also, what in sigmars name is the last thing?

----------


## LarsWester

I have some weapons I might purchase in Altdorf depending on the coin I have at my disposal.

----------


## wilphe

> also, what in sigmars name is the last thing?


Oglaf is a mostly NSFW fantasy webcomic, today's is fine but don't say I didn't warn you about any of the others

----------


## bramblefoot

interesting. i may have to take a look  :Small Smile:

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Ah ok, I realised we weren't officially there yet despite Bertelis having a meeting in the stable
> 
> To do list:
> 
> Go see Temple of Shallya to find out when next pilgrimage will be leaving and explain that we want to join/be in support
> 
> Restock medical and magical supplies
> 
> Give Glod the marbles as it seems he is going to see the runemasters


A good list!

And also, yeah, that little stable scene was back in Westvein.  I just wanted to do that scene, as Bertelis continues his journey through the valley of doubt.  Happy to move on to... Jasmine being escorted away on not at all suspicious pretenses.  Hmmmm...

----------


## LarsWester

> That'd leave us with 1350 gold.  Maybe, *200gc* each and *150gc* to the party expenses fund?


Is this confirmed?  I'd like to get some more weapons and gear and want to know if I have enough for BQ or not.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Is this confirmed?  I'd like to get some more weapons and gear and want to know if I have enough for BQ or not.


Bramble said that would be alright as far as a price goes; but we haven't sold the boats yet. But we will!

----------


## farothel

> Bramble said that would be alright as far as a price goes; but we haven't sold the boats yet. But we will!


but Best Quality weapons aren't laying around either, so that's also a bit of a search.  I'm going for a full mail.

Where the noble garb included, or do they also have to come out of the 200gc per person?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Nah, hoping we can find a tailor to get us discounts on team jerseys using the bolt of silk we nabbed.  So the Noble Garb is part of a seperate calculation, and depends on us finding a good tailor and haggling to agreement.  But I think we landed pretty positively on that one, since we want to all be able to move in the same social spaces together _fashionwise_.  The 200GC is a separate dispensation, so you can project spending all of it on armor if you want.

----------


## farothel

okay, my personal shopping list will be:
-sell my mail shirt (half price, that's 30gc)
-buy sleeved mail coat + helmet (160 gc)
-buy another noble's garb in the style of Bretonnia (50gc)
With the 44 gc I still had, that leaves me with 64 gc (244 + 30 from the sale, 210 buying)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hang tight with that sale.  WFRP is generous enough to permit you to sell it full price if you arent just desperate to get it sold right this second!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, haha.  I doubt I can pass that!  But if 25 thugs want to attack a knight in broad daylight, I hope they like puppet shows; because theyre gonna end up dancing on strings!

*vs11* - (1d100)[*32*]!

----------


## farothel

> Hang tight with that sale.  WFRP is generous enough to permit you to sell it full price if you arent just desperate to get it sold right this second!


Good to know.

Also I don't think you need a silent move roll to follow someone in Altdorf (a city is loud).  A perception roll not to lose them in the hustle and bustle of the city, sure.

----------


## LarsWester

Yeah Best Quality weapons would be near impossible to find not in the capital of the Empire.   I feel Altdorf makes it at least a fair chance at getting some BQ weapons. 
Doing it all by the book.   
BQ Dagger would look like the following
Normal Dagger Common -> BQ Dagger Scarce
Table 5-3 Availability by Population Altdorf population 105,000 per Sigmar's Heirs sourcebook.  Puts a Scarce availability at Routine (+10%) Gossip check.   Ironically this is the same availability level as any plate armour.
Similarly a BQ Great Pick would go from a normally Average to a Rare availability but in Altdorf it is only an Average Gossip check to find it.   So I think basically in the capital you're likely to find things that would be extremely difficult elsewhere which is why I'm debating between armor or a 200GC BQ Great Pick and dagger.   The BQ weapons would open up the Champion career as an option after Judicial Champion.  The armor would just be more armor points and would cost 200GC as I already have the helmet.  So its a tough call.  Either way going to have to have one of the other party members make a gossip check to see if they can find what I'm looking for.

Gimgroth will probably accompany Glod to the dwarven embassy but would like to wait for the GC from the boat sale.  I'm thinking that is the most likely place to pick up either a BQ Great Pick or Dwarven plate mail.   So maybe Gimgroth is hanging out with whoever was going to sell the boats.   Sort of hoping Jasmine works out a deal as part of her interrogation.

----------


## bramblefoot

bertelis: we'll say you follow them to the river wardens office, but cannot get in. sound good?

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*90*] v. 51 fellowship, fp if needed (1d100)[*85*]

(1d100)[*16*] v. 56 int

----------


## bramblefoot

Oh Glod, we still need your post!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> bertelis: we'll say you follow them to the river wardens office, but cannot get in. sound good?


Works for me.   But hey!  If you wanted a mugging to follow, you mug that mug!  Im just preparing a legal defense, not trying to force your hand as story teller!

----------


## LarsWester

> Gimgroth will probably accompany Glod to the dwarven embassy but would like to wait for the GC from the boat sale.  I'm thinking that is the most likely place to pick up either a BQ Great Pick or Dwarven plate mail.   So maybe Gimgroth is hanging out with whoever was going to sell the boats.   Sort of hoping Jasmine works out a deal as part of her interrogation.


Scratch that forgot we had the bones of the old dwarven lord.   Shopping can wait until later.

----------


## wilphe

Wighard will also have given the Marbles to Glod is he is going that way

And at some point Wighard will visit the College of Light again with Siobhan, as well as the Cathedral of Sigma and suggest everyone else do the same to establish their "No I am not a cultist" alibis again

----------


## LarsWester

I still have the matbles listed under Gimgroth's inventory..  there are still a mystery right?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Wighard will also have given the Marbles to Glod is he is going that way
> 
> And at some point Wighard will visit the College of Light again with Siobhan, as well as the Cathedral of Sigma and suggest everyone else do the same to establish their "No I am not a cultist" alibis again

----------


## bramblefoot

> I still have the matbles listed under Gimgroth's inventory..  there are still a mystery right?


the marbles are one-use smoke grenades. throw em hard against something, and they produce a thick cloying smoke

----------


## wilphe

Which reminds me:

Wighard wants to see if he can get hold of some fire grenades (which is basically a glass bottle full of chemicals you put fires out with)

(1d100)[*54*] Gossip 56 at whatever penalty

----------


## wilphe

(1d100)[*36*] C/K Empire 51

----------


## bramblefoot

fire bottles are 5 gc for the small ones, and 10 gc for a slightly bigger one with a better grip

----------


## Morovir

Will use a FP to reroll that: (1d100)[*36*]

----------


## farothel

FP to reroll: (1d100)[*14*] vs 28

----------


## Morovir

Realised I wasn't clear in my post - by runed wargear I meant armour and rings etc., not weapons. Apologies for the confusion!

----------


## bramblefoot

there is an amulet with a permanent rune of warding, and a plate helmet with the permanent rune of stone

----------


## farothel

What do I get for the bolt of silk?  I have either the bolt itself and if it's too heavy, a small sample to give an idea of what it is.

----------


## bramblefoot

call it 150 gc. this silk is good, but you still need to pay for the garb

----------


## MrAbdiel

Good bargain.  40 * 7 is 280, less the 150 for 130 from the group fund.  Works for me, for some offscreen measurements and suiting up.  Last chance to strenuously object to getting new threads, players!

----------


## farothel

Indeed.  And Bruno gets another set of clothes also at lower cost.  Good for him.

----------


## dojango

Toughness:  (1d100)[*3*] v. 32
Perception:  (1d100)[*75*] v. 56

----------


## dojango

Use the last fate point on the perception roll

(1d100)[*86*] v. 56

----------


## wilphe

> Good bargain.  40 * 7 is 280, less the 150 for 130 from the group fund.  Works for me, for some offscreen measurements and suiting up.  Last chance to strenuously object to getting new threads, players!


Wighard's not going to object, but he probably won't wear it very often

Same as he is not super keen about carrying a shield with the company logo on it even if it is BQ

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Wighard's not going to object, but he probably won't wear it very often
> 
> Same as he is not super keen about carrying a shield with the company logo on it even if it is BQ


One day he will embrace the pageantry of heroism; but it is not this day.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine will be patient and cautious this time.  Besides, plan B is to try and convince the marines to go drinking there, maybe pick a fight or three and smash up the place and see what roaches go scuttling out...

----------


## farothel

screwed up the code in the IC topic, so here's a redo:
gossip roll: (1d100)[*82*] vs 77

EDIT: okay, that's not much I guess.

----------


## LarsWester

> Realised I wasn't clear in my post - by runed wargear I meant armour and rings etc., not weapons. Apologies for the confusion!


Well does Gimgroth know about those runed weapons?   If so he'll make his selection among one of them.

----------


## bramblefoot

ill allow you to take one. we'll say glod gave you a knowing nod

----------


## LarsWester

Thank you. Gracious DM.   Now to decide what he's taking.   
I almost hate to bring this up but both of the weapons quoted are violations of the Rule of Form for Runic Items meaning that Glod would probably have a problem with them and they might actually be slated for destruction.  
Weapons shouldn't be inscribed with Talismanic Runes such as Rune of Luck or Rune of Spellbreaking.

Weapon Runes include the following 
*Spoiler: Rune of Cleaving*
Show


*Description (Permanent):* Any weapon bearing this rune gains a +1 bonus on damage rolls.
*Description (Temporary):* As permanent, but once the rune is activated (a free action), the benefit only lasts for 1
minute.

*Spoiler: Rune of Fire*
Show


*Description (Permanent):* Upon the wielders command (a free action), a weapon inscribed with this rune bursts into
flame. This provides the same illumination as a torch, and the weapon burns until commanded to stop (also a free action). Additionally, the weapon gains a +1 bonus on damage rolls while flaming.
*Description (Temporary):* As permanent, but once the rune is activated (a free action), the benefit only lasts for 1 minute

*Spoiler: Rune of Fury*
Show


*Description (Permanent):* When wielding a weapon bearing this rune, a character gains a +1 bonus to his Attacks
Characteristic.
*Description (Temporary):* As permanent, but once the rune is activated (a free action), the benefit only lasts for 1 minute

*Spoiler: Rune of Grudges:*
Show


*Description (Permanent):* On the first round of combat, the wielder of a weapon bearing this rune can nominate one enemy as a free action. For the remainder of this battle, the wielder can re-roll all missed attacks made against his
chosen foe.
*Description (Temporary):* As permanent, but once the rune is activated (a free action), the benefit only lasts for 1 minute.

*Spoiler: Rune of Might*
Show


*Description (Permanent):* Attacks with a weapon bearing this rune inflict SB×2 damage, but only against opponents
with Toughness 50% or greater. 
*Description (Temporary):* As permanent, but once the rune is activated (a free action), the benefit only lasts for 1 minute.

*Spoiler: Rune of Speed*
Show


*Description (Permanent):* If the wielder of a weapon bearing this rune has the weapon in hand and ready at the start of combat, he gains a +1d10 bonus to his initiative score.
*Description (Temporary):* As permanent, but the rune can only be used once. Using this rune is a free action.

*Spoiler: Rune of Striking*
Show


*Description (Permanent):* Attacks made with a weapon inscribed with this rune gain a +10% bonus to Weapon
Skill.
*Description (Temporary):* As permanent, but once the rune is activated (a free action), the benefit only lasts for 1
minute.

In case you wanted to substitute a different rune besides the Talismanic runes.  Failing that the offending temporary rune on the warhammer could be removed by activating it and then the weapon wouldn't be offensive to Glod and other Rune Masters.  Obviously a rune master wouldn't even want to get their hands dirty by activating the offending rune and better to just confiscate and destroy the weapons but Gimgroth would be willing to take the warhammer and use the temporary runes to cleanse it.   The BQ Warhammer doesn't have Impact but the extra attack may more than make up for that.   Bramblefoot let me know how you want to rule this and Gimgroth will make his selection.

----------


## bramblefoot

tell ya what. do swap the temporary runes for your choice of temporary rune

----------


## bramblefoot

i got nothing else planned for this little sojourn into altdorf. what say we all hit the road and go to couronne?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I have one little interaction Id like to do with Bruno (will post this evening).  Aside from that, did you have an idea of whether the Shallyans have anything helpful to say before we set out?  Presumably theres a pilgrimage leaving soon we can tac on to.

And can we assume all our sales of things and purchase of things go smoothly, boats and horses and clothes and so forth? Or would you like is to do some rolls?  Its the kind of thing you can usually get away with going like.. sell quickly= half price.  Sell with the liberty of time= full price.  Trying to sell a bunch of stuff over a series of downtime intervals in which pennies matter: use the haggle rules.

----------


## dojango

I think Jasmine will buy some cooking gear and help with buying supplies and stuff for the trip, but that's pretty minor.

----------


## wilphe

Wighard would like to give Siobhan a night to herself so she can do teenage girl stuff (like attend a dance) and give one of Bruno's cousins' servants the task of chaperoning her both paying her rather well for the service and leaving her in no doubt whatsoever of his displeasure should anything happen to her

He himself will take one or more evenings frequenting the same taverns that the wizards do, just showing his face

Formally deal with application to Physicians guild in which he is entitled to membership ex-officio



He would like to use the dagger as a way to get in contact with - less overt - imperial authorities than the Rieksmarshall. If that succeeds then the ruby ring goes to the Marshall as a thank you and the dagger to Intelligence


If not, he will try and barter both for some extra-dimensional storage, "Quiver of Goddess-not-appearing-in-this-pantheon" or "Handy Haversack"

Ideally both, a quiver and a medical bag with an amazing capacity that comes with a set of BQ Medical Instruments







Also do I get to count Kwolf as a familiar now?

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth will take the BQ Warhammer with the permanent rune of Fury and let's give it a temporary rune of Might.  This means his BQ Axe is available for someone to use if needed.  Giving up that Impact property is going to hurt but the extra attack may make up for it.  Gimgroth would also like to spend 200 GP getting plate armor if possible.

----------


## farothel

Doesn't Bertelis need full plate as trapping to go into Knight of the Realm?

----------


## bramblefoot

just take half-price.

gimgroth: i will allow a single piece of plate armor to be fitted for you in this short of a time

wighard, gimme three gossip rolls. if the majority succeed, you're in touch with intelligence

the extra-dimensional storage is definitely hard to find, and also restricted. gimme a fellowship roll to wheedle someone into giving you one

----------


## wilphe

Intelligence

(1d100)[*90*] Gossip 56
(1d100)[*75*] Gossip 56
(1d100)[*13*] Gossip 56

Space
(1d100)[*84*] Fel 56 (He has Gossip and Haggle)

----------


## wilphe

Well lets us FP one of the gossips and the Fel

(1d100)[*98*] Gossip 56


(1d100)[*93*] Fel 56

----------


## wilphe

Well that's a big nope

----------


## bramblefoot

do we need an exorcist for the roller?

----------


## LarsWester

> just take half-price.
> 
> gimgroth: i will allow a single piece of plate armor to be fitted for you in this short of a time
> 
> wighard, gimme three gossip rolls. if the majority succeed, you're in touch with intelligence
> 
> the extra-dimensional storage is definitely hard to find, and also restricted. gimme a fellowship roll to wheedle someone into giving you one


Ok.  I'll take the Breastplate for 70gc.  I'll save the other 130gc for some other time unless I can prepay 50% to have the bracers and leggings when next in Altdorf.

----------


## bramblefoot

ill allow you to pay that

----------


## wilphe

What money did we all end up with?

----------


## bramblefoot

_shrugs_ shall i just make a decision, or would the math folk like to do a little calculation

your call

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, were trying to hock 1500gc worth of boat and horse.  We cant just quicksale that much at half price, its be ludicrous.   We gotta stick around for a few days atleast to sell those at full price.

And he will need Full Plate eventually, Farothel!  But Im a while off needing it.  And Bertelis is both having a crisis in which he is leaning away from his knightliness, and also not keen on being the only knight of Bretonnia clomping around in imperial plate.  Bretonnian use, like, 11th century crusader chain (counts as full plate) not 14th century Teutonic landsknect plate (counts as full plate).

So he is grateful for having the armor for so long but its not the armor he will one day wear before the King.

----------


## wilphe

I was assuming we were hanging at least a few days, and have posted Wighard's actions accordingly


Pilgrimages don't depart that often so even that would be a fortunate coincidence

----------


## farothel

> _shrugs_ shall i just make a decision, or would the math folk like to do a little calculation
> 
> your call


I thought we already did some time ago and it was around 200 gc per person with 150 gc left for the group fund.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah, we did a break down; but it anticipates we have a couple of days to make some gossip and haggle rolls to get full price (not difficult, just expects a little time) rather than the half-price offload!  If Bramble is willing to sign off on that, then we have our calculation up there ^ a few posts back!

----------


## bramblefoot

sounds purrfect

----------


## wilphe

So that is 200 each and 130 to party funds after tailoring costs?

IRC Jasmine needs a new charm yes?

----------


## MrAbdiel

That's it, yeah.  200gc for all!  And I suppose 110GC, after the Jasmine reCharm, to the group bank.

----------


## wilphe

Charms are 15 so  115

----------


## wilphe

Did Bertelis have plans for the bone flute?

Suggest giving most of the smoke globes to Jasmine

----------


## wilphe

Wighard

30 large fire grenades x3

70 Blunderbuss

1.5 Powder x 10

1.2 Shot x 40

10 Physicians Guild Membership (however grudgingly they might give it)

= 112.7

College dues 42.5

= 155.2

3.8 on misc entertainment and smoozing

= 160

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Did Bertelis have plans for the bone flute?
> 
> Suggest giving most of the smoke globes to Jasmine


I had thought the bone flute would be integral to getting the necromancer's spirit out of the sword, but it looks like the dwarves at the embassy are keen to just take it into custody.  So I'm not sure about it!  Smoke globes to Jasmine sounds good.

----------


## farothel

right, shot and powder.  I'll buy 10 of each, so I have 45 in total.  That should be enough I hope, as restocking will be difficult.  I'll probably have 10 balls and 10 sets of powder in easy reach and the rest in my backpack or something to refill the easy reach pouch after I shoot (in the evening for instance).  I'll also scratch 5 gc for entertainment and bribes/tips and the like.

----------


## Morovir

Was looking through the advance scheme for Journeyman Runesmith and I was wondering, when the career requires you to have a certain number of something (eg. Rune talents or Common Knowledge) in order to complete the career, is that in total for your character or the number you need to purchase as part of that career (ie. if I already had 2 runes learnt and the advance scheme included Rune (Any Six), would the two runes I already knew count as part of the six or would it have to be six new ones)?

----------


## bramblefoot

i would say it would hafta be six new ones

----------


## farothel

> Was looking through the advance scheme for Journeyman Runesmith and I was wondering, when the career requires you to have a certain number of something (eg. Rune talents or Common Knowledge) in order to complete the career, is that in total for your character or the number you need to purchase as part of that career (ie. if I already had 2 runes learnt and the advance scheme included Rune (Any Six), would the two runes I already knew count as part of the six or would it have to be six new ones)?


it's total.  So if you have 2 and it says 'any 6', you need 4 more.  It's the same with skills.  Of course, you can take more (or master skills) if you want, but that's the minimum you have to have in total to complete the career.

----------


## bramblefoot

> it's total.  So if you have 2 and it says 'any 6', you need 4 more.  It's the same with skills.  Of course, you can take more (or master skills) if you want, but that's the minimum you have to have in total to complete the career.


thank you! i just got up after a nap, and my brain is full of fog

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Cries* Why do you want us to go crazy so much bramble

why you gotta make everything so crazy. ;_;

*Vs39* - (1d100)[*42*].  Crazy is bad, so worth FP'.  *Vs39* - (1d100)[*82*] as necessary.

Blarg.  It's the -10 what gets me, every time.  5 IP now.

----------


## bramblefoot

i think bertelis will pick up the fear of running water, as he's currently seeing these things in the pouring rain

either that or the firebug insanity

----------


## farothel

Well, we're on the road to Couronne, where the main Shallyan temple is.  They should be able to help poor Bertelis there.

----------


## bramblefoot

yeh, you gotta point

----------


## MrAbdiel

> i think bertelis will pick up the fear of running water, as he's currently seeing these things in the pouring rain
> 
> either that or the firebug insanity


Ive got some ideas; but Im still 1 IP from the cuckoos nest!

----------


## bramblefoot

That can be arranged  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## wilphe

> *Cries* Why do you want us to go crazy so much bramble


It was your idea in the first place...

----------


## MrAbdiel

> It was your idea in the first place...


Man why you gotta tell it like it is

----------


## LarsWester

Whelp well here goes the toughness check.
*Toughnessvs61* - (1d100)[*10*]
*TerrorVs39* - (1d100)[*90*] 
FP that if failed *TerrorVs39* - (1d100)[*76*]
OK Gimgroth is Cuckoo for coca puffs.  Congrats Bramble you got another crazy!

----------


## wilphe

(1d100)[*26*] T 50

[roll]1d100[/roll Terror 57

----------


## wilphe

(1d100)[*94*] Terror 57

----------


## wilphe

(1d100)[*56*] Horse

----------


## LarsWester

OK read more about Insanity and apparent having 6 IPs doesn't automatically mean you have an insanity just that you need to do another WP test to see if you get one. 
So here goes *WPvs49* - (1d100)[*65*] to avoid insanity.   Also Fortune Point reroll if required. *WPvs49* - (1d100)[*38*]

Okay not insane but at 6 IPs and 0 Fortune Points.

----------


## wilphe

Exactly

Of course you only lose 6 when you get an insanity


This is not so great if you have managed to get to 10 before getting one

----------


## LarsWester

Well we are only 3 days into the Pilgrimage I'd like to go insane closer to Couronne so closer to aid.  Still failing the Terror test is not good as Gimgroth is frozen in fear.

----------


## farothel

okay, here we go for Bruno
willpower: (1d100)[*72*] vs 31 (51 wp -20)

in case it's needed: FP:
willpower: (1d100)[*22*] vs 31 (51 wp -20)

EDIT: thank Sigmar for Fortune Points

----------


## bramblefoot

if im honest with you, i was just planning the dragon ogre to just wander by. 

thanks bruno! this means more fate siphon

----------


## bramblefoot

everyone, might i suggest letting bruno lose an fp? this thing has wounds up the wazoo and deals horrendous damage

----------


## wilphe

I think it would be in character for it to just **** off because it was just minding its own business passing by and doesn't consider any of us a worthy challenge

----------


## bramblefoot

yeh. ill make it bugger off after it kills his horse

----------


## wilphe

Also Bruno needs a nemesis and an arch enemy who doesn't give two shakes of a Amphisbaena's tail about you would be hilarious

----------


## farothel

> everyone, might i suggest letting bruno lose an fp? this thing has wounds up the wazoo and deals horrendous damage


Let me do my free parry and my dodge blow first and see where we end up with that.  Otherwise, yes, I think that's a good option.

dodge blow: (1d100)[*9*] vs 41 (attack 1)
shield parry: (1d100)[*80*] vs 56 (attack 2)

EDIT: with his full plate (5 AP everywhere) and T4, that attack is 7 wounds.  Bruno is at 6/13, so he's wounded, but still standing.

----------


## bramblefoot

that was to the horse, not rider

----------


## farothel

Sorry, missed that.
Then I guess my horse is dead.  Last time we did this in my regular roleplay group, we had horses with advances and they had dodge blow.  There we fought an ogre and the horse dodged just about everything (moving sideways like a Lipizzaner from the Spanish riding school).

EDIT: consider my dodge blow roll the agility roll I have to make to get of the dead horse without being crushed by it (it's the same stat anyway).

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*6*] v. 26 terror test

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Vs29* - (1d100)[*57*] terror check.  Work the FP, *Vs29* - (1d100)[*44*] as necessary.  1/3 FP remaining.

Nope all my luck has dried up. That's my 6th IP.

----------


## MrAbdiel

WP test or immediate crazy. (1d100)[*23*] vs 49.

Edit:  Where were YOU, *23*?! I needed you one minute ago.

----------


## LarsWester

better late than insane! 6 IP brothers in arms.

----------


## LarsWester

*Toughness* - (1d100)[*3*] for sleeping in the rain.  Success
*WPvs49* - (1d100)[*31*] Success
Fortune point reroll
*WPvs49* - (1d100)[*99*]
*WPvs49* - (1d100)[*35*]
FP reroll if needed.
*WPvs49* - (1d100)[*37*]


The road to Couronne is long but nobody is going to make it there sane with daily IP checks.

----------


## farothel

Indeed.  I think we've seen enough bodies already to not go insane at a few more.

touchness: (1d100)[*92*] vs 40
FP reroll if needed: (1d100)[*36*] vs 40

willpower: (1d100)[*84*] vs 51
FP reroll if needed: (1d100)[*41*] vs 51

I start my day with 2/4 FP.  Well, could be worse

----------


## wilphe

Are we playing RAW where FP reflect each day?

Or are they refreshing only when bramble says?

(1d100)[*4*] T60

(1d100)[*79*] W67

----------


## wilphe

If the former

(1d100)[*23*] WP

----------


## bramblefoot

they refresh each day. im not a psycho  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*92*] v. 32 T, (1d100)[*91*] v. 46 WP

FP WP test if needed, (1d100)[*13*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

This is one rough pilgrimmage!

*vs41* - (1d100)[*32*] or gain the sniffles
*vs41* - (1d100)[*36*] FP as necessary

*vs49* - (1d100)[*41*] to not go even more crazy
*vs49* - (1d100)[*18*] FP as necessary

*vs37* - (1d100)[*67*] Fellowship Test to fight rumors

----------


## farothel

I think the religious way worked on a pilgrimage.

----------


## Morovir

Toughness: (1d100)[*92*] TN 58 (T 58)
Terror: (1d100)[*46*] TN 58 (WP 68 +10 Stout-Hearted -20 Difficulty)

----------


## Morovir

Reroll T: (1d100)[*11*]

----------


## Morovir

WP: (1d100)[*56*] TN 68

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmmm.  How mangled is the carriage, Bramble?  Not that it makes a huge difference, since we can't exactly stop to fix it if it's at all mangled.  Aside from that.... I mean, we probably want to let the road ahead dry a bit, right?  We might spend a day avenging ourselves upon those orcs while the poor pilgrims rest?  Thoughts?

----------


## bramblefoot

oh its unsalvageable. this wouldnt go for jack at any halfling market anywhere

----------


## bramblefoot

im gonna move the game ahead to stumbling across the orc camp, if thats ok with everyone

----------


## LarsWester

I'd like to get an IC post in.   As a general rule I'd like if we could linger on scene for at least 3 full days of real life time.   My job and personal life are such that I may not be able to post every single day and may sometimes miss a day or at most two but it is very rare that I would miss three days.   A think a 3 day timer on a scene gives everyone some time to respond to it.    I also appreciate these checks Bramble before jumping ahead so thank you for checking in with us.   Now to get on to writing that post.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I'm cool with it, and I think Bertelis would push for it.  The Pilgrims can spend a day drying out hopefully killing these orcs will restore some faith in us as protectors.

Edit: What Lars said, though.  We are chill with RL pressures here.  Happy to linger.

----------


## bramblefoot

> I'd like to get an IC post in.   As a general rule I'd like if we could linger on scene for at least 3 full days of real life time.   My job and personal life are such that I may not be able to post every single day and may sometimes miss a day or at most two but it is very rare that I would miss three days.   A think a 3 day timer on a scene gives everyone some time to respond to it.    I also appreciate these checks Bramble before jumping ahead so thank you for checking in with us.   Now to get on to writing that post.


just doing my civic duty sir

----------


## LarsWester

As you can see good with the push the Orc camp.  We can do without the Gimgroth tracking post I was going to write and have a Gimgroth giving ambush orders and attacking.  Gimgroth will use a Fortune Point roll on that first attack because a 94 just makes him look too bad.
*BSvs56* - (1d100)[*89*] assuming the damage roll stays the same.  Bummer still a wild miss.

----------


## MrAbdiel

A big flub of an ambush round so far!  A good hit but two 1's on the impact damage roll for me.  Fortunately, 7 as a minimum damage ain't bad still.  But it's not orc splattingly good.  And Adelhard missed, but he would have splatted an orc.  Boo!  BOOO!

----------


## MrAbdiel

You know what?  I'm going to spend a fate point to take another half action, to make good use of this charge and ambush.  2/3 remaining.

*vs71* - (1d100)[*60*] for (1d10+6)[*15*] or (1d10+6)[*9*].  Reroll as necessary *vs71FP* - (1d100)[*10*].

Edit:  Much better.  So that's a hit of 7 and a hit of 15 to that orc's noggin.  Whew.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, and.. .Sorry for the triple post, but *Initiative* - (1d10+3)[*9*].

----------


## wilphe

Remember +30 for unaware opponent

----------


## farothel

I hit without it for a change, so it's okay.
And initiative: (1d10+4)[*7*]

PS: you don't need a BS test to hit with a blunderbus.  Just draw a line and everybody in it has to do an agility test or get a hit.  So you can potentially take out more than one (and if they're unaware, they probably take that 30% as penalty on their Agility test).

----------


## LarsWester

Initiative so far
9- Gimgroth, Bertelis
7- Wighard, Bruno

----------


## bramblefoot

> I hit without it for a change, so it's okay.
> And initiative: [roll0]
> 
> PS: you don't need a BS test to hit with a blunderbus.  Just draw a line and everybody in it has to do an agility test or get a hit.  So you can potentially take out more than one (and if they're unaware, they probably take that 30% as penalty on their Agility test).



we'll say two get hit, and im not even gonna bother to dodge

----------


## bramblefoot

note to self: fire and poison against gimgroth and bruon

----------


## wilphe

> I
> PS: you don't need a BS test to hit with a blunderbus.  Just draw a line and everybody in it has to do an agility test or get a hit.


That's why I got it

Unfortunately you split up and decided to surround them...

----------


## bramblefoot

should i bang out the orcs round one or wait?

----------


## wilphe

Wait, Glod + Jasmine

----------


## LarsWester

> should i bang out the orcs round one or wait?


You could and should roll initiative for the orcs to see if they'd get to act first in the next round or if the players would get to act first as these current round is a surprise round.

----------


## bramblefoot

orc initiative

(6d10)[*4*][*4*][*9*][*10*][*9*][*9*](45)

add four to the total

----------


## LarsWester

Hmm looks like so far
Initiative
14 - 1 Orc
13 - 3 Orcs
9 - Bertelis and Gimgroth
8 - 2 Orcs
7 - Wighard and Bruno

----------


## MrAbdiel

> That's why I got it
> 
> Unfortunately you split up and decided to surround them...


...Did we?  I think I might be the only one in melee right now, and I'm explicitly on the fringes of the group! But you did nail an orc just now with your arrow, so y'know, s'all good


But Bramble, I guess we'll need a couple of agility checks (-30 for unaware I guess?) for the orcs against Jasmine's Blunderbus, or as many as you think a b'bus can hit.

Edit: That's a rough looking initiative order.  But for most of them it's going to be ready weapon+move, so we may yet get away with it.  Maybe some will try swinging with horse haunches?

----------


## wilphe

> ...Did we?


Well bear in mind Wighard is usually at the back and doesn't speak battle tongue, so all he's seen is disperse and gesture at each other

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Well bear in mind Wighard is usually at the back and doesn't speak battle tongue, so all he's seen is disperse and gesture at each other


No worries. And a Bretonnians battle strats rarely account for blunderbuss ambushes!

----------


## wilphe

_Battle Tongue_ may be CC too far

However _Command_ is on his list (no prospective career has it and he has been ordering people about since the mine)

----------


## MrAbdiel

If you still wanted to dip through Dilettante, you can borrow my books!  That's got Secret Language (any).

----------


## bramblefoot

shall i poke jasmine and glod?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Glod's still to act; but Jasmine posted firing her blunderbuss into as many orcs as she can.  That doesn't roll to hit - it instead gives the enemy a (-30 for being unaware?) agi test to get out of the way of it, so you might want to roll those so Jasmine can determine her damage! :D

----------


## dojango

(1d10+6)[*9*] initiative

looks like we're all off our game today

----------


## wilphe

Initiative
14 - 1 Orc
13 - 3 Orcs
9 - Jasmine, then Bertelis and Gimgroth
8 - 2 Orcs
7 - Wighard and Bruno

Glod is at AG4

----------


## bramblefoot

> Glod's still to act; but Jasmine posted firing her blunderbuss into as many orcs as she can.  That doesn't roll to hit - it instead gives the enemy a (-30 for being unaware?) agi test to get out of the way of it, so you might want to roll those so Jasmine can determine her damage! :D


thank you.

(2d100)[*32*][*90*](122)

no dodges

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine: you can roll damage on two of them

----------


## dojango

(1d10+3)[*4*], (1d10+3)[*9*]

----------


## bramblefoot

one is uninjured, one is damaged superficially

----------


## MrAbdiel

Looks like a busy week for poor Morovir.  We might want to autopilot him for the first turn so we can keep momentum.  Presumably, he'll charge and attack.

----------


## wilphe

Sounds ok

BTW I tabelised everybody

Who
WS
BS
Str
Tgh
Ag
INT
WP
Fel

Perception

Bertelis
61
42
45
41
42
51
49
47

51

Gimgroth
67
56
51
61
42
28
49
25

38

Wighard
44
34
34
50
54
51
67
56

61

Bruno
46
48
43
40
51
59
51
57

51

Jasmine
31
62
45
32
64
56
46
51

66

Glod
56
43
51
58
40
54
68
30

54

----------


## bramblefoot

sounds good to me. will someone do dat?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Sounds ok
> 
> BTW I tabelised everybody
> 
> Who
> WS
> BS
> Str
> Tgh
> ...


What an absolute champ. Thanks.




> sounds good to me. will someone do dat?


*GlodAttackVs81* - (1d100)[*99*], for (1d10+5)[*14*] or  (1d10+5)[*13*].

----------


## MrAbdiel

forgot to add a reroll, since this is the best chance to do damage. (1d100)[*1*] reroll with a FP.  If it hits, confirm fury with (1d100)[*40*] and another (1d10)[*6*] damage.

Looks like an absolute Glot-slam for 20 damage, for the low low cost of one FP.

Edit: Lol that's not a fury.  Just 14 damage.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Apologies for the triple post.  I guess I'll roll initiative for him?  (1d100+3)[*29*]

Edit:  Goshdarnit.  Well, disregarding the 100's dice, that's 9.

----------


## bramblefoot

the orcs all grabbed choppas and moved to engage bertelis, gimgroth and glod

----------


## farothel

My first attack is a possible Ulric's fury, so (1d100)[*14*] vs 46 for extra damage: (1d10)[*8*]

If I'm not in range, I'll first move and I'll scratch my second attack (as I can then only make one).  I'll use charge if I can.

EDIT: that's 22 damage in total.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Posted attacks for Bertelis and Glod. Bertelis charged another orc, so he'll take a free swing from the orc he's presently next to.

If necessary, here's a parry: *vs76* - (1d100)[*94*].

Edit:  Yikes, hope he misses.

----------


## bramblefoot

he made a successful chop on adelhard for 9 wounds

----------


## MrAbdiel

> he made a successful chop on adelhard for 9 wounds


You just have it _in_ for horses now, huh?

Adelhard 9 out of 14 remaining.

----------


## bramblefoot

If it aint armored, its a target, and much easier to kill

----------


## farothel

Time to invest in barding then.  I'm sure we should be able to get some of that in Bretonnia.

----------


## wilphe

> What an absolute champ. Thanks.


Apart from Wighard not being so much smarter than everyone else like he thought I am greatly amused that he is tougher than anyone who is not a dwarf and more agile than anyone who is not a halfling


Also I should stop treating Bruno like a primary melee guy

----------


## wilphe

> Time to invest in barding then.  I'm sure we should be able to get some of that in Bretonnia.


You order an ablative layer of peasants to cling to the mane

----------


## MrAbdiel

> If it aint armored, its a target, and much easier to kill


Tis true.  Warhammer 2e did suffer from a lack of clear cavalry rules, so there's no "make a ride test to dodge for your horse" or anything; their main defense is that most enemies are more afraid of the man trying to kill then than the horse, and well aware that if they kill the man, the horse will give up (and be worth money).  But I can imagine orcs, especially orcs who have been hunting near to Bretonnia, know that _you can really stick it to the 'umies by cutting their 'orses.  They's real precious about the 'orses in these parts._




> Time to invest in barding then.  I'm sure we should be able to get some of that in Bretonnia.


Certainly.  Barding's hella expensive, but we're getting to the point where the High-risk part of the game begins yielding High-rewards.  And Bramble's been very generous in generating work for us basically whenever we look for it.  Plenty of lords in Bretonnian with a manticore in the woods or a rabid hippogryph in the mountains who will pay good money to stop haemorraging peasants.  Plus, in Bretonnia, after we all spend some time under the Shallayan purple mental health ray, we have a few things to do; but one of them is our first treasure hunt.  If we strike it lucky, there will be a _big_ payday there!  Then we'll all be wearing barding!  Don't mind the fact that this will be our most crazy adventure yet - exploring the ruins of castle Lyonesse underwater, with the help of our magic fishbowls.  But what's a little shark-wrestling when there's gold on the line?




> Apart from Wighard not being so much smarter than everyone else like he thought I am greatly amused that he is tougher than anyone who is not a dwarf and more agile than anyone who is not a halfling


Really keeping up that "army medic" feel, that's for sure. Respect.  I have a good... thousand or so experience before I (plan to) turn hard into combat careers and remain that way forever, at which point I'll cruise along comfortably getting harder, better, faster, stronger.  But I'm too much of an RP dweeb to leave certain talents on the table - if Bertelis is to become Sir Bertelis of the Grail, he will be a well rounded personality and not just a horse riding kill-boy!  And if he dies... I can always play one of his brothers!




> You order an ablative layer of peasants to cling to the mane


You are not mocking the ancient tradition of the_ hommes-du-principaux_, surely?



Also, Bramble; I neglected to consider which orcs where were in this mental combat picture.  In my estimation it's something like this, correct if wrong.
Were down to 5 orcs after the ambush.  Assuming average orcs are like the ones in the bestiary (12 wounds, TB 4, 1 armor on arms and legs, 3 on chest.)  


*Initiative 13 Orcs*
Orc 1 (Uninjured) was next to Bertelis, but is now free because Bertelis charged orc 2.
Orc 2 (Injured) engaged with Bertelis.  Poked in the foreheard with a lance.
Orc 3 (Critically injured) Engaged with Glod.  Took an axe to the chest.
Orc 4 (Barely Scratched) Engaged with Gimgroth.  Caught some shrapnel from the Blunderbus.

And then, finally

*Initiative 11 Orcs*

Orc 5 (Injured) Fleeing, preparing to blow horn.  Facetanked some blunderbus shrapnel and Wighard's arrow.  Lucky as hell.  Shot by Jasmine!

*Dead Orcs*
Orc 6 (Dead) Shot then disembowelled by Bruno
Orc 7 (Dead) Lanced to death in ambush by Bertelis
Orc 8 (Dead) Throwing Axed and Arrowed by Gimgroth and Wighard

----------


## bramblefoot

sounds good to me.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Nice shot Jasmine.  He's half dead; now if someone else can land a shot, or if I can get off a lance charge on his back, we'll put him down before he can signal.

Now up to, I think, Gimgroth; after which the Orcs engaged with Bertelis, Glod and Gimgroth, as well as the unengaged horse-chopper, will act.

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth scored two hits on the orc he was engaged with.
14 and 11 points of damage.  I think that if both hit it is enough to bring the fellow down.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Nice murderin' Gimgroth.

Repost:

Were down to 5 orcs after the ambush.  Assuming average orcs are like the ones in the bestiary (12 wounds, TB 4, 1 armor on arms and legs, 3 on chest.)  





> *Initiative 13 Orcs*
> Orc 1 (Uninjured) was next to Bertelis, but is now free because Bertelis charged orc 2.
> Orc 2 (Injured) engaged with Bertelis.  Poked in the foreheard with a lance.
> Orc 3 (Critically injured) Engaged with Glod.  Took an axe to the chest.
> 
> And then, finally
> 
> *Initiative 11 Orcs*
> 
> ...


I believe it's time for orcs 1, 2 and 3.

----------


## wilphe

> Nice shot Jasmine.  He's half dead; now if someone else can land a shot, or if I can get off a lance charge on his back, we'll put him down before he can signal.


I think the gunfire might be a giveaway too; this wasn't silent

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I think the gunfire might be a giveaway too; this wasn't silent


Yeah, but who knows what the horn signals?  One blast come help, two it's under control?  Is there a scouting party of two orcs out there looking for more marks, or a couple of gobs, or something?  Seems unlikely to be a huge army, but as little info as we give them, the better.  Couple of pops in the distance is easy to disregard if you don't hear the warning horn you've been told to listen for.

----------


## bramblefoot

dont worry, its nothing major  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## bramblefoot

i see we're losing momentum. i say we continue without glod, and wrap up this combat

----------


## wilphe

Relying on Abdiel to keep track

I think we are ok

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah, I think we're okay.  I did Glod's second attack in my last post (he missed! :( ).  I think we're up to the attacks of Orcs 1, 2 and 3!  That's your time to shine, Bramble.

Or to fail, which would help us greatly.

----------


## bramblefoot

Kewl. When Im back in my house Ill type It up

----------


## MrAbdiel

No worries!  One is on Glod, another is on Bertelis right now.  The one that chopped Bertelis' horse is free to charge someone - either Bertelis (or Adelhard), or Glod for a gangup; but Bruno and Gimgroth are both in the melee mix too and presently unengaged. Depends on if this orc is feeling Gorky enough to take on one of us alone, or Morky enough to want to gang up, sneaky like.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright, he's trying to 'maneuver' me off the horse, I guess?  Well, I rolled my parry before and failed - and if I'd succeeded, I'd have wanted to use it; so I guess he makes contact with the hit.  Let's see how I do with the opposed test.

(1d100)[*36*] against a weapon skill of 61.  If I pass, I guess I'll beat him.  If not, he'll get to reroll, against my next roll of (1d100)[*18*] , and so on.


I'll roll dodge against the second hit now.  It may be modified if I fall on my butt.

(1d100)[*47*] vs 32 if unmodified.

Edit: So I stay mounted; but the second orc does hit me.  Now without my plate, that's two wounds.

13/15 Wounds remaining!

Edit: That's another 10 wounds to the fleeing one with the horn, from Wighard's shot - I'm guessing that drops him, let me know if I'm wrong, Bramble.

----------


## bramblefoot

thats enough to drop him. yknow what, im just gonna say you trounce them. i really need to up my enemy game

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh boy!  A possible _La fureur de la Dame!_ (1d100)[*10*] for Bertelis at 61, for (1d10)[*2*](1d10)[*7*](1d10)[*9*].  Edit: 18 damage total, to the right arm.

Glod also hits, doing enough to probably drop his orc.  Since the orcs are in melee now, if they're not making all out attacks, they're probably attacking and taking parrying stances, so if you like they both have a chance to parry.  It's a -10% to parry, in the first one's case.


Bruno and Gimgroth and Jasmine to act, still.  Depending on their defenses if any, 1 healthy orc remaining, attacking Bertelis.


Up to you if you want to call that a slaughter and get along, or try for some high rolls, Bramble.  It looks pretty decided now that Wighard took out the signaller.

----------


## bramblefoot

lets call it a slaughter. you'll run into some tougher enemies later

----------


## wilphe

> i really need to up my enemy game


They had no guards posted and we successfully got the drop on them

On those grounds it ought to be quick and one sided


On the other hand:

You didn't make us roll stealth v perception to pull that off and Bertelis was apparently sneakily surrounding them on horseback

----------


## bramblefoot

Mmhm 

Yall get 100 xp from that fight

Feel free to gimme perception and search rolls

----------


## MrAbdiel

> They had no guards posted and we successfully got the drop on them
> 
> On those grounds it ought to be quick and one sided
> 
> 
> On the other hand:
> 
> You didn't make us roll stealth v perception to pull that off and Bertelis was apparently sneakily surrounding them on horseback


Oi; it was a carousing orc mob, and if we chose a less cinematic approach, we'd have jasmine sneaky-sneakin' up front.  But it was nice to let Gimgroth do some orc huntin'!  And again, we didn't surround them as much as charge from concealment; which is easy enough to do on a horse, as long as it's not like.. a quiet winter night with antsy guards.  I'll defend this approach to the death, I tell you!

But all that aside, not every fight needs to be ball-flatteningly hard.  It's nice to feel like a competent warriors who can dispatch enemies with minimal injury; a little more "Fellowship of the Ring" sometimes; a little less "Saving Private Ryan"!

There's plenty of time for grit and peril to come.

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*42*] search v. 56
(1d100)[*22*] perception v. 66

----------


## LarsWester

> i see we're losing momentum. i say we continue without glod, and wrap up this combat


Only commenting about this as it seems that weekends the posting expectation is an increased rate.  What does losing momentum mean here.   I think it would have been ok for the combat to last more than the weekend.  Albeit these guys didn't stand much chance being off guard like that.   The surprise round we dropped almost half their number.   Important to note that 8 orcs ambushing the party could have been fairly tough to deal with as well especially since ranged attacks can't be dodged or parried.  So we don't necessarily need to face tougher enemies just ones that are smarter and set a watch or even set an ambush that if not discovered causes a surprise round.   

*Edit* 
It seems that we are playing with a home rule that reaching 0 wounds is not a critical roll but an instant death, at least for NPCs.  While this home rule has never been formerly declared it has two major effects.  1.  Fights are over quicker as enemies don't get to keep fighting where they normally might.  2. It devalues certain talents like Strike to Injure which improves critical hits.   Nice but the talent is useless if no criticals are ever rolled.  I doubt that all the orcs dropped in the surprise round would have died under critical hit rules making the fight much harder.   If you don't want to play with the critical rules than I'll ignore the strike to injure talent but I would also suggest that there's not much wrong with adding a D6 or D8 of wounds to foes like the orcs to represent the extra hits required to get a critical that would kill them. 

Here's a perception and search check
*Perception* - (1d100)[*85*]
*Search* - (1d100)[*88*]
Too taken with blood lust and cutting off orc heads to be bothered with much else.

----------


## bramblefoot

Thank you for the idea. I will attempt to implement that rule

----------


## wilphe

Not spending the 100 XP

----------


## LarsWester

> Not spending the 100 XP


Another +5% WS for Gimgroth I think getting close to moving into Judicial Champion. Debating the Strike to Injure and the Battle Tongue +10% options before leaving.

----------


## LarsWester

> Bramblefoot would you reconsider giving Gimgroth a dream or a vision and not something so drastic to the character based in his reality.   I think Gimgroth is fairly asexual not that he wouldn't with attempt to raise a family but he views himself as unworthy and totally not dwarfy enough to be given that opportunity.  Dwarven women are rare in WFRP.  It's a lot of change to say that Gimgroth had a partner but was dishonorable in the act and produced a daughter who he basically ignores.   I am finding it very hard to square this with the character of Gimgroth so humbly request some other dream or vision please.  I even looked up to see if there was any chance of this being from a Dwarf/Human pairing and there's not really mixing offspring like that in WFRP.


Bramblefoot I think I owe you an apology man.   It was only in going back through Gimgroth's character sheet to update his EXP do I see that I have this daughter listed as a secret in his character sheet.   I'm sorry to have thought that you just pulled this out of nowhere and decided to give him a daughter.   I think I made that secret before I learned some things about in world WFRP dwarves.   

1. That there are few female dwarves less than 1 to 5.   This would lessen the chances for a chance coupling with a tavern keeper in Altdorf.   And make the leaving of a daughter a matter of shame. 

2. That most of the time the dwarven women keep to the mountain homes.  So again lessening the chances of a coupling outside the mountain homes.

3. And this eliminated what I thought a more likely scenario.  There is no cross racial mating in WFRP.  There's no chance he got a human pregnant and left.   

All that in mind I'd like to reflavor the daughter as an adopted heir.   That one of Gimgroth's early mercenary fellows had a girl who Gimgroth swore to look after.   I think Altdorf is not really the proper place but more likely somewhere in Tilea perhaps Miragliano.

At any rate I want to thank you for trying to bring in something I listed on my character sheet that I totally forgot I listed and say sorry for my rejection to it but thanks for letting me revisit and revise it.

----------


## bramblefoot

sounds good! im an open gm

----------


## wilphe

That does in fact make perfect sense because I wondered why you didn't mention her or try to visit her in Altdorf; but I thought it was some obscure dwarven honour thing

----------


## wilphe

Which way are we going however?

Bertelis has just said Marienberg


I understand the standard route however is Altdorf - Bogenhaven - Helmgart - Axebite pass - Montfort - then to Couronne via the west side of the foothills

Trying to go via Marienberg on the east side of the mountains is a lot more lethal

----------


## bramblefoot

that was where the message came from. you are under no obligation to pursue

----------


## LarsWester

> That does in fact make perfect sense because I wondered why you didn't mention her or try to visit her in Altdorf; but I thought it was some obscure dwarven honour thing


Nope just plain forgot about something I wrote many months ago and had hidden away in a spoiler.  But I don't think the illegitimate daughter story line works with Gimgroth at least not how I have grown to view him. 
I think he is protective of Siobhan because of this adoptive daughter miles and miles away who he sends money to but little else for months on end.  At some point far down the road we may have to make a trip to Tilea.  

Also I was on the same page as you for the pilgrimage route.

----------


## LarsWester

double post to roll WP at -10
*TestVs39* - (1d100)[*17*]
Gimgroth is undeterred by the shiny between the mountains.

----------


## bramblefoot

emil hath progeny! ring out, joyous bells, for their shall be an heir

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Which way are we going however?
> 
> Bertelis has just said Marienberg
> 
> 
> I understand the standard route however is Altdorf - Bogenhaven - Helmgart - Axebite pass - Montfort - then to Couronne via the west side of the foothills
> 
> Trying to go via Marienberg on the east side of the mountains is a lot more lethal


Oh, I didn't know Lore-wise.  I just looked at the map and followed the reik.  That's the way, then.

Also, *vs59* - (1d100)[*94*].

That's a WP fail.  Don't tell me I'm going to get a breast related insanity point, Bramble.

Please don't... ;_;

----------


## bramblefoot

nope, just stricken with lust

----------


## wilphe

That's a WP fail. Don't tell me I'm going to get a breast related insanity point, Bramble.

*Spoiler: Obligatory Woody Allen Reference - Don't say I didn't warn you*
Show

----------


## wilphe

(1d100)[*67*] 67  Will Power

----------


## MrAbdiel

Dang; now Bertelis is sad _and_ horny.  But no son of Bretonnia will yield to such a brazen strumpet.  Let alone the wench of a friend! *vs49* - (1d100)[*87*], FP as necessary *vs49* - (1d100)[*55*].  The -10 cancels out on a +10 for resist magic, which I assume this is, on account that it is compelling behaviour!  subtle witchery, no doubt.

----------


## MrAbdiel

... Lucky charm for final ditch: *vs49* - (1d100)[*24*]. 

Edit: Thank Rhya for that.

----------


## bramblefoot

pity. i was hoping for something to come of that.

oh well

----------


## dojango

Is resistance to chaos going to be useful for this WP test?  (1d100)[*51*] v. 46, fp if needed (1d100)[*28*]

----------


## bramblefoot

magic yes. chaos no

----------


## farothel

And another willpower test: (1d100)[*52*] vs 51
FP if needed: (1d100)[*60*] vs 51

EDIT: 4 insanity points now.  Almost there.

----------


## bramblefoot

will you update your profile for bruno? in your sheet, your still at 1

----------


## farothel

Done.  I have a spreadsheet on my laptop where I keep the same, so I sometimes forget to update the sheet here.

Next is willpower to max I think, we have to roll that way too often not to do so.

And after this career, I'll probably go duelist.  I have the trappings for that, except for a main gauche, but I can get that easily enough.

----------


## LarsWester

*WP* - (1d100)[*13*]
FP if needed *WP* - (1d100)[*70*]
*Int* - (1d100)[*62*] for Roleplaying reasons.  Failure by a few degrees.

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Vs49* - (1d100)[*33*] or *FpVs49* - (1d100)[*31*]

Nice.  Still not quite crazy.

----------


## bramblefoot

Nobody wants to play twenty questions against the man with yellow eyes?

----------


## LarsWester

Uh-oh not sure that Gimgroth is playing the game right? ;)

----------


## bramblefoot

you asked a question. now you must answer or draw a card if you conceal, or two if you refuse

----------


## LarsWester

Ah but the man answered the second question not the first.   So yellow-eyes must draw two.  And Gimgroth owes two answers as well.

----------


## bramblefoot

you still have to answer the question. im drawing two now

----------


## LarsWester

*Int* - (1d100)[*28*] for RP reasons.  Almost had Gimgroth blurt out another stupid question but he passed just barely.  If you want to say that Gimgroth owes a second answer for asking two questions.

----------


## bramblefoot

i will take that.

also, if you want me to rephrase or not do something, lemme know

----------


## LarsWester

Hmm seemed he answered his own question there.  
I have Gimgroth owing a single answer to yellow eyes. 
G: What are you doing here?
YE: Drew 2 cards because he didn't answer the question
G: How are you in my dreams?
YE: Magic

YE: What are your plans in Brettonia
G: Our plans are simple. Protect the weak. Honor the gods. Heal the sick.

YE: do you perhaps have any family or children i should know about?
G: answer to come.  This is the owed one.

Gimgroth is supposed to ask questions first correct?   He may be done here as he passed his INT test above.

----------


## bramblefoot

we can call it here. but there will be a ringer

----------


## LarsWester

> we can call it here. but there will be a ringer


How so? I think that went fairly well done.  Gimgroth accidently asked two questions got zero pertinent information.  But due to clever answering of the yellow-eyes questions didn't really give up any information.  

What do you mean by a ringer and why do you feel its necessary?

----------


## bramblefoot

nevermind. the game with you is done.the game with your party members not so much

----------


## dojango

Another WP test:  (1d100)[*46*] v. 46, FP if needed (1d100)[*2*]

also, picked up gamble with the 100 XP, Jasmine has been learning bad habits from the marines and some of the less devout pilgrims.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh boy!  Well, I knew it was wacky to have my Step-Mother off with the elves of Athel-Loren.  I've just been playing Total Warhammer a lot recently and was reminded how much I wish I'd fielded Orion on the tabletop.  But it is extremely chill of the Green Knight to step in between to negotiate.  What a chill guy. :)

----------


## LarsWester

> nevermind. the game with you is done.the game with your party members not so much


Oh I didn't mean to say he couldn't come back again another night and tempt Gimgroth again.   I only ended the game this night because of the barely successful intelligence check.  Gimgroth is not the brightest candle and so conceivably a weak link but I also like the idea that Yellow Eyes tries the game with each character. 
The way you phrased it sounded like "OK game over but there is going to be a negative consequence."   And I didn't understand why, other than you wanted there to be one.

Was this part actually said? Because I think you typed this in a confused response to Yellow Eyes own question in my post.  I should have made it clearer that I was quoting you by using a quote box rather than just the bolded text.   At this point I'm treating it as not said. 



> *"my plan is to cause chaos and harm people close to the company of the burning slug, and by my reckoning, its going like clockwork"* the man says. no cards are dealt for him

----------


## bramblefoot

> Oh boy!  Well, I knew it was wacky to have my Step-Mother off with the elves of Athel-Loren.  I've just been playing Total Warhammer a lot recently and was reminded how much I wish I'd fielded Orion on the tabletop.  But it is extremely chill of the Green Knight to step in between to negotiate.  What a chill guy. :)


you may not be so pleased when he names his price

just a heads up

----------


## MrAbdiel

> you may not be so pleased when he names his price
> 
> just a heads up


A... "Heads" up...  Is that a green knight pun?

----------


## bramblefoot

> A... "Heads" up...  Is that a green knight pun?


not on purpose

----------


## wilphe

By the way I looked up some distances:

Altdorf  Bögenhafen: 90 (90 / 90) miles Road (Bögenhafen Road)

Bögenhafen  Helmgart (Axe Bite Pass): 75 (60 / 90) miles Road (Bögenhafen Road/Axe Bite Road) 

Helmgart (Axe Bite Pass)  Montfort [Bretonnia]: 110 (160 / 60) miles Road (Axe Bite Pass) 


Listed average speed for cart or wagon is 2.5 mph; but we have many sick who cannot walk far or fast - fortunatly we do have Wighard's wagon to provide succor and pick up stragglers

Two days at 2mph for maybe 8 hours of travel = 32 miles

Day 3 we might have made 12 more - mostly in the morning before it started raining

Day 4 depending how long the orc diversion took, another 12 because everything is still muddy

So, 56 miles travelled, just over halfway to Bogenhafen.

As we are in a safe location by an inn I would suggest a rest day for the pilgrims while we do our thing


chrome-extension://efaidnbmnnnibpcajpcglclefindmkaj/http://www.gitzmansgallery.com/docs/Travel%20Distances%20in%20the%20Empire.pdf

----------


## MrAbdiel

Got it.  I'll change that "Helmgart" to "Bogenhafen".

----------


## bramblefoot

im gonna be playing the green knight like the keepers from changeling the lost.

so fair warning

----------


## dojango

> A... "Heads" up...  Is that a green knight pun?

----------


## bramblefoot

sooooo

can i skip ahead to bertelis' meeting with the green knight?

----------


## wilphe

> im gonna be playing the green knight like the keepers from changeling the lost.
> 
> so fair warning



I have no idea what that means but I'm sure its nothing good

----------


## wilphe

> Got it.  I'll change that "Helmgart" to "Bogenhafen".


I will go through Tome of Salvation and synch up because I know there are some canonical waypoints and stops on that.

I wouldn't expect every day to be a travel day because IRC that's a real historical pace for a pre-industrial army and these are not young men in peak condition

Snippets:

_Half a dozen temples along the
route from Altdorf to Axe Bite Pass are specifically dedicated to the
needs of the pilgrims. Three are temples of Shallya, while the other
three are temples of Morr. Superstition holds that one is most likely
to die when en route to one of the Morrian shrines._


_The inns are a different matter. One, The Well of Mercy, two
days walk from the Empires border, offers free overnight
accommodation (albeit in a rough shed) to genuine pilgrims. The
shed is, however, within the walls that protect the inn, and the
innkeeper is regarded as a model of charity and piety
_

_Some sections have no inns at all. The stretch known as Ludwigs
Run is too long for any but the healthiest walkers or those with
mounts to manage in a single day, so many are forced to camp in
the middle of the mountain pass. Some even survive the night._

Inside Bretonnia things get a lot easier

----------


## wilphe

_wighard: the vermillion flue is a highly contagious disease. symptoms are blue veins in the hands and feet, followed by lack of agility and finally, death by lung failure. it is unknown how the disease spreads, and the only cure is shallyan healing magic .
_

No reference to it striking people dumb

++++++++++

Also some rolls

(1d5)[*3*]

----------


## wilphe

I think Kwolf has been around 3 weeks

(1d100)[*97*] Fel 46

(1d100)[*19*] Int 41

----------


## wilphe

Kwolf is in a huff

I will FP that

----------


## bramblefoot

> I have no idea what that means but I'm sure its nothing good


correctamundo

----------


## wilphe

(1d100)[*26*] 46  Fate point

----------


## wilphe

Sooo

Having done the rolls, are Wighard and Kwolf bound enough together to be considered familiar and not-actually-the-master in this relationship.

I wasn't going to roll for personality as that's pretty established now

And Wighard definitely cannot bully him into submission so that part is waived

And there were two ability powers that don't fit:

Aethyric Reservoir

Magic Focus


If ok I'd re-roll those if they show up on the table

----------


## bramblefoot

sounds good to me

----------


## wilphe

Thank you

Let us see what we get

(1d100)[*18*]

----------


## wilphe

*Link of Psyche
*
The familiar and master can communicate complex thoughts
and emotions to each other instantly, without speech, and over
any distance. This ability increases the ability of each to cogitate
and withstand mental stresses, raising the Intelligence and Will
Power of both by +10% for as long as both are conscious and
cooperative.

+++++++++++++++++

We'll take that

Also it fits in really nicely with his dream

----------


## wilphe

Gonna put his two free advances into WP because we know what sort of campaign this is

----------


## MrAbdiel

> im gonna be playing the green knight like the keepers from changeling the lost.
> 
> so fair warning


I also don't know!  And I'll resist the urge to wiki it and ruin it for myself.  Traditionally though, the Green Knight is a model of chivalry, not trickery; representing the Lady and the valor that Bretonnians strive to acheive.  But whatever terms he is expecting to exact from Bertelis will be likely to test some virtue.  Bert will be in a small group of knights to have met the Green Knight more than one time... if he survives long enough for his grail trial.




> sooooo
> 
> can i skip ahead to bertelis' meeting with the green knight?


I'm ready.  The plan is to let the pilgrims stay near the Pink Peacock and have a bit of a rest day, while the group goes out to this meeting spot.  Bertelis will insist, once it seems like they're close to the place (seeing some kind of marker or figure to approach) that the party stay back a little while he makes the approach, because he's making the assumption that this is a knight-to-knight type negotiation.

----------


## dojango

You can bring a servant, right? They don't count as people. And it wouldn't due to meet your spiritual icon without someone to hold your horse and make sure your armor is shiny.

----------


## bramblefoot

haha, no. 

the audacity of this halfling

----------


## MrAbdiel

I mean, Audacity _is_ one of the chivalric virtues!

----------


## bramblefoot

that it is. just dont let it get you killed

----------


## wilphe

Well, that was a thing


Has Bertelis shot himself in the foot though?

Because getting a position as a Knight of the Realm requires connections or fame in errantry and he has just foresworn the latter

----------


## MrAbdiel

He's forsworn person fame for the hypothetical defeat of 4 champions of chaos, prefering to share it with the Company of the Burning Slug (in as much as he is able); and declined the opportunity to invoke the green knight to solve those problems. But Bert's done a bunch of stuff with the company worth bragging about already.  However, no one would/should invite him to be a knight of the realm while he is under this oath anyway because he can't stay in anyone's realm more than 1 day per roof.  That's not bloody useful.  But I'm happy to delay Knight of the Realm for a while.  Plenty of character development to do before that, having fun on the way.

----------


## wilphe

I can think of a few loopholes if it comes to it, and Wighard's promotion was not exactly regular

----------


## bramblefoot

loopholes are against the spirit of the contract, but if you wanna test the green knight, be my guest

----------


## bramblefoot

everybunny, can we cut to the axebite pass? im ready to throw some baddies your way

----------


## wilphe

> loopholes are against the spirit of the contract, but if you wanna test the green knight, be my guest


I meant loopholes to get him a position, not the other way around

----------


## wilphe

> everybunny, can we cut to the axebite pass? im ready to throw some baddies your way


Fine with me; that's a trek where Wighard will call a rest period of a few days to get everyone as fresh as possible before attending

----------


## wilphe

Altdorf  Bögenhafen: 90 

Two days at 2mph for maybe 8 hours of travel = 32 miles

Day 3 we might have made 12 more - mostly in the morning before it started raining

Day 4 depending how long the orc diversion took, another 12 because everything is still muddy

So, 56 miles travelled, just over halfway to Bogenhafen.

Day 5 Rest

34 miles to Bogenhafen in 3 days, say there is a Temple for Pilgrims there

Day 9 rest


Bögenhafen  Helmgart (Axe Bite Pass): 75

Try that in 5 days at 15miles a day

Day 15 and 16 rest at Temple of Morr outside Helmgart before trying the pass

----------


## wilphe

By the way Wighard is spending a GC a day from his own funds to support the pilgrims

Which is the equivalent of poor food for 48 people

It won't be that everyday - because some places they will get fed and looked after for free and he has water and ale to look after


++++++++++++

Don't know if the group want to contribute, or eat better than the pilgrims or stay in actual inns sometimes or what.

Also we may need to engage a maidservant for Deanna, even if she is going to muck in, because, you know:

_ Succour those who are weak and helpless through no fault of their own._

Might want something more practical though

----------


## wilphe

> the pilgrims are a superstitious lot, and have taken the dragon ogre as a sign that the venture is cursed.


Realises that only person with Public Speaking is Bertelis

----------


## farothel

> Realises that only person with Public Speaking is Bertelis


I have it in my career, so this might be a good way to learn it.

----------


## wilphe

Yeah I thought he already had it

----------


## MrAbdiel

Spending one FP for +20 against fear and terror this morning.

*vs31* - (1d100)[*1*] or *vs31fp* - (1d100)[*63*]

Damn; perfect vision today.  2/3 FP remaining.  Its been a few days so I assume everyone is back to good shape.  Bert is riding ahead.

Bert will be encouraging Deanna to complete the pilgrimage with them.  Since its against the spirit of the thing to do so with a maid servant she might have to rough it out; but she knows the miracles her family is requiring.

Also getting ahead of it: [roll=initiative]1d10+3[/roll]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Woodsiedoodle *initiative* - (1d10+3)[*5*]

----------


## bramblefoot

lets put it this way. your gonna need the terror boost

----------


## MrAbdiel

:Wink:  That's our Bramble!

----------


## bramblefoot

bertelis, im assuming your riding ahead as usual?

----------


## wilphe

If he is Kwolf is going to be above and around, given that Wighard just bribed him to do some recon

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*48*] v. 46 perception

----------


## wilphe

Stuff going down, need to wait for the two dwarves to catch up

Is Glod ok?

----------


## bramblefoot

sent him a pm, nothing yet

----------


## MrAbdiel

I sent him a message a couple of days ago, he thanked us for our patience and said he had been away over the weekend and busy with work, and was working on a post.  So he's still with us, just has a case of the old RL aggro.

----------


## farothel

perception at -20: (1d100)[*50*] vs 49 (int 59 +10 perception -20 difficulty

----------


## wilphe

I feel Gimgroth is rubbing off on Wighard and I look forward to Bertelis' eventual realisation that he instructed his step-mom how to kill herself

And I am pretty certain that "Roland" is an acceptable part of Empire slang given that Warhammer lore is about 50% British pop-culture references and 50% horrible puns in German

----------


## bramblefoot

oh gimgroth, we be waiting on ye

----------


## LarsWester

been swamped at work.   I've got some reading to do to catch up.  Seems like a book was written in the past two days.

----------


## LarsWester

Sounds like an initiative roll is required at the least.
*Init* - (1d10+3)[*10*]
I'll also make a post of what Gimgroth's current situation is as the ratfolk are discovered.
*DriveVs50* - (1d100)[*52*]

----------


## Morovir

WP: (1d100)[*49*] TN 68

Initiative: (1d10+3)[*12*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Battle of Axebite Pass*_ Belligerants: Peaceful Column of Shallyan Pilgrims + Escort VS Skaven of Clan Scruten_

INITIATIVE:


_12 - Glod_
*10 - Rat-Gunner*
_10 - Gimgroth_
*10 - Skavenslaves
5 - Clanrats*
_5 - Bertelis_

Still Need Wighard, Bruno and Jasmine to complete the list.  I broke ties based on guesses on who had higher agility.  It's usually rats.  So there's a good chance that gunner will get off a shot before Gimgroth gets the counter-battering.  This, however, is why the Knight of Bretonnia is your shield.

Speaking of shield, don't forget your shield gives you a lovely -10% penalty to enemy ranged attacks on you.  Bramble, rather that remembering that and who has their shield up and out or not, I recommend rolling normally; and if we're advocating for our own lives, it's up to us to point out that an attack hitting within a margin of 10 actually misses.

----------


## bramblefoot

sounds good to me

----------


## bramblefoot

damn my luck. the skavenslaves did a charge into the caravan. everyone roll me agility at -10 or take 1d3 wounds irreducible by armor or toughness

----------


## MrAbdiel

This is Bretonnia, my man; don't rely on your guns here! :D  

(1d100)[*76*] for... I guess Adelhard?  Looking for a 20.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Roll for Bertelis (1d100)[*13*] looking for 32.

Roll for wounds (1d3)[*2*]


And wounds for Adelhard (1d3)[*1*]

Bertelis is Good,

Adelhard is 13/14 Wounds.

----------


## bramblefoot

> This is Bretonnia, my man; don't rely on your guns here! :D  
> 
> [roll0] for... I guess Adelhard?  Looking for a 20.


i make my own luck

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, I hope it continues to betray you! :D

So the slaves are like a swarm?  Are the ClanRats individuals?


_12 - Glod_
*10 - Rat-Gunner* (Acted 1 Time)
_10 - Gimgroth_ (Acted 1 Time)
*10 - Skavenslaves* (Acted 1 Time)
*5 - Clanrats*
_5 - Bertelis_

----------


## bramblefoot

correctamundo

----------


## dojango

(1d10+6)[*8*] initiative

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*33*] v. 54, (1d3)[*3*] in case of wounds

----------


## bramblefoot

jesus dice gods, where was that two when i needed it?

_shakes head disapprovingly_

----------


## MrAbdiel

New page repost

_12 - Glod_
*10 - Rat-Gunner* (Acted 1 Time)
_10 - Gimgroth_ (Acted 1 Time)
*10 - Skavenslaves* (Acted 1 Time)
_9 - Bruno_ (Acted 1 Time)
_8 - Jasmine_ (Acted 1 Time)
*5 - Clanrats*
_5 - Bertelis_

Still need Wighard and Bruno's Initiatives.

Sad on that Blunderbuss shot, Jasmine.  But a 02's a 02, I guess.  I'm sure they take, like.. a bunch of hits that don't seem visibly consequential, rather than literally all dodging.  Bloody rats.

----------


## farothel

I think you're right, guns don't work in Bretonnia.  And I'm not going to use my FPs for this.

----------


## wilphe

(1d10)[*8*] Init +5 for Wighard

----------


## wilphe

> New page repost
> 
> 
> _13 Wighard_ Acted
> _12 - Glod_
> *10 - Rat-Gunner* (Acted 1 Time)
> _10 - Gimgroth_ (Acted 1 Time)
> *10 - Skavenslaves* (Acted 1 Time)
> _9 - Bruno_ (Acted 1 Time)
> ...


Would it be cheeky to ask what roll Kwolf needs to snatch that gun out of his hand while he is distracted trying to fix it?

----------


## bramblefoot

> Would it be cheeky to ask what roll Kwolf needs to snatch that gun out of his hand while he is distracted trying to fix it?


imagine a man-portable gatling gun with a large ammo backpack. its not possible

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright. Glod's up, then the clanrats, then me.

Also, Bramble, Grimgoth took a shot for his action at the gunner rat - it looked pretty good, roll wise.  Any outcome on that?

----------


## wilphe

> imagine a man-portable gatling gun with a large ammo backpack. its not possible


He is at the top of the slope right? Not halfway up


If he was halfway up I'd speculate about a large flying creature landing on the end of the barrel might make his position somewhat insecure

If he is lying prone with a large backpack that seems that someone with talons could easily mess with something important

----------


## bramblefoot

the gunner rat grimly clings to life

fury of the horned rat

(1d100)[*90*] unconfirmed

(3d10)[*1*][*5*][*7*](13)

----------


## wilphe

Why do I suspect that we will soon gain another insight into what Siobhan can actually do.

----------


## wilphe

Also:

Did they target the two ladies specifically or are they just grabbing who they can, and did they grab anyone else

----------


## farothel

and did any come to attack or move past Bruno?

----------


## bramblefoot

> Also:
> 
> Did they target the two ladies specifically or are they just grabbing who they can, and did they grab anyone else


The skaven are grabbing anyone and everyone they can

----------


## bramblefoot

> and did any come to attack or move past Bruno?


You can make an attack on the skavenslaves

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ow.  Well, Im at -1 wounds with that stabby fusilade.  But I have a small objection, your honor; in that the skaven seem to have gone from  ambush positions to melee combat so quickly that would suggest the road is lined with hedges or something.  If you can, in future, a heads up if we are in that tight a situation might be in order, because Bertelis would have out a weapon he can parry with instead of a lance anticipating riding out to meet an enemy!  I had assumed they were boiling out of, like, holes in the cliffs high up or something.

----------


## bramblefoot

Bertelis crit

(1d100)[*6*]

Knocked to the ground and badly winded

----------


## bramblefoot

Understood. It was my opinion that they were scuttling down the rock walls. I am sorry if that was not clear

----------


## MrAbdiel

Same visual here, I guess I just thought the walls were, like half a football field away either side!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lets give Glod a bit to make his post.  Morovir, when you act, you might as well act twice as youre first in the initiative anyway!

Also atleast Adelhard is living his best life.

(1d10+5)[*7*] vs whichever rat near him you think a horse would find most threatening.

----------


## bramblefoot

Adelhard will drop 7 wounds into one of the spear rats

----------


## wilphe

> Lets give Glod a bit to make his post.  Morovir, when you act, you might as well act twice as youre first in the initiative anyway!


Actually Wighard is top, so I will go now to give him opportunity to react

----------


## bramblefoot

If you want to interfere with the ratling gunner its gonna be a ws test at -10

Hes ensconced in a nook high up. The rocks are piled up at waist height, and the gun is laid on the rocks

----------


## wilphe

Taken my R2 action and tasked Kwolf with something else thanks

----------


## wilphe

_13 Wighard_ Acted R2
_12 - Glod_
*10 - Rat-Gunner* Acted R1
_10 - Gimgroth_ Acted R1
*10 - Skavenslaves* Acted R1
_9 - Bruno_ Acted R1
_8 - Jasmine_ Acted R1
*5 - Clanrats* Acted R1
_5 - Bertelis_ Acted R1

----------


## farothel

> You can make an attack on the skavenslaves


okay, attack done.

----------


## LarsWester

I had a bit of an accident last night and wound up at the urgent clinic getting 5 stitches above the eye.  Might take some time to catch up.   What Gimgroth does depends on if there are foes next to him or if he needs to charge a foe.  What is the current case?

----------


## bramblefoot

Oh nyo! We hope you recover soon

The gunner rat is grimly clinging to life

----------


## wilphe

> I had a bit of an accident last night and wound up at the urgent clinic getting 5 stitches above the eye.  Might take some time to catch up.


Congratulations on your low roll on the crit chart, make sure you engage a proper physician and use only the best quality cowdung for your poultice

----------


## wilphe

> What Gimgroth does depends on if there are foes next to him or if he needs to charge a foe.  What is the current case?


Given that slaverats are crawling over the caravan and are grabbing whoever they can including Deanna I'd say you are in a pretty target rich environment

Also Bertelis just went down to three of the 5 clanrats and the other two are unengaged

There are a variety of entirely sound actions both tactically and RP


I would suggest the two dwarves take on the clanrats (or one takes the two and the other goes to help Bertelis)

----------


## bramblefoot

Bertelis you gain another IP due to being dropped to zero wounds 

Please go insane

----------


## wilphe

Does not Bertelis have a Slug Token anyway?

----------


## bramblefoot

he used it on zarinna's lust attempt

----------


## wilphe

Truly a chaste knight

----------


## farothel

I guess both of those attacks on Bruno miss?  If not, I still have a dodge and a parry and the second attack doesn't do damage anyway (thank Sigmar for full plate).

I think Bertelis is reconsidering his idea of giving the full plate to Bruno.

----------


## bramblefoot

correctamundo

----------


## dojango

Going to fate point that shot and roll damage just in case:

(1d100)[*66*] v. 52, (1d10+4)[*7*] -or- (1d10+4)[*7*]

----------


## Morovir

Posted both of my actions - the second one is dependent on whether the target dies or not, but the roll+all modifiers will be the same regardless.

----------


## wilphe

> I guess both of those attacks on Bruno miss?  If not, I still have a dodge and a parry and the second attack doesn't do damage anyway (thank Sigmar for full plate).
> 
> I think Bertelis is reconsidering his idea of giving the full plate to Bruno.

----------


## wilphe

We didn't christen him the Hedgehog Knight for nothing

----------


## wilphe

> Bertelis you gain another IP due to being dropped to zero wounds 
> 
> Please go insane

----------


## wilphe

_13 Wighard_ Acted R2
_12 - Glod_ Acted R2
*10 - Rat-Gunner* Acted R1 *TOGO*
_10 - Gimgroth_ Acted R1 - *TOGO*
*10 - Skavenslaves* Acted R2 i think
_9 - Bruno_ Acted R2
_8 - Jasmine_ Acted R2
*5 - Clanrats* Acted R1
_5 - Bertelis_ Acted R1[/QUOTE]

----------


## bramblefoot

sudden plot twist! bertelis' step-mom killed by skaven

----------


## wilphe

Throat slitting is not an instant death

In RL you are pretty screwed unless it happens right next to medical attention

However, we have a magical healer...

----------


## wilphe

https://www.reddit.com/r/NoStupidQue..._them_quickly/

_Slitting someone's throat accomplishes 3 things. Severing the trachea (wind pipe) generally below the larynx which prevents screaming/yelling. Second It severs the carotid artery preventing new oxygenated blood from reaching the brain. Lastly, it severs the jugular vein allowing blood to easily flow from the brain.

These things will bring unconsciousness quickly with death shortly to follow. But it is not like it is in the movies. It is a gruesome thing to see. It takes 30 seconds to a minute till the blood loss /lack of oxygen eventually kills the person. Unconsciousness would have happened much sooner, but the heart will continue to pump squirting blood from the carotid until there is not enough to pump.

The whole while the person will be taking giant gasping breaths through their severed wind pipe gargling blood and coughing. It is neither quiet nor quick like it is in the movies._

That's if it has been done properly (from context the poster has experience of ritual slaughter).



Of course my search history now has

"how long does it take to die from a slit throat"

on it so I've probably gone on a list somewhere

----------


## wilphe

Gonna be really good for Bertelis's sanity to watch though

----------


## Morovir

Given that a round lasts 10 seconds, she could still theoretically be saved.

----------


## wilphe

It is probably beyond the ability of Wighard to fix by mundane means


You stop bleeding by putting pressure on the wound, but if you do that then are also preventing blood from reaching the brain so they'll die anyway

And even if he does pull that off he has no way to replace the bloodloss


*Magically there are two options:*

Healing of Hysh
Casting Number: 10
Casting Time: Full action
Ingredient: A clear glass bead (+2)
Description: Your touch heals an injured character a number of Wounds equal to your Magic Characteristic. You can also heal yourself. This is a touch spell.

In strict game terms this works, because there is no bleeding mechanic and there is no number of wounds below zero so having 3 she'd be ok

However it seems a bit anti-climatic for what Bramble clearly wanted as a major story beat

The other:

Boon of Hysh
Casting Number: 27
Casting Time: 2 full actions
Ingredient: A lock of hair from the target, cut while he was well (+3)
Description: You wrap a single character in the healing power of Hysh and all damage and maladies affecting him are healed. This includes all Wounds sustained, diseases currently being suffered, poisons currently in the system, and the like. You can also cast this spell on yourself. This is a touch spell

Would definitely do the job, but Wighard's chances of success are pretty low - even if we assume that he did get some of her hair like he did for the other party members

+++++++++++++

So maybe alternate the two because rolling that many dice will get interesting

Possibly combine with praying for a miracle (because I think Shallya should be really appreciative of our efforts)

----------


## bramblefoot

you can try! ill allow a valiant effort

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Wakes up, checks thread.  Stares.  Puts down phone.  Goes back to bed.* ;-;

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Going to fate point that shot and roll damage just in case:
> 
> *vs49* - (1d100)[*59*] v. 52, [roll1] -or- [roll2]


I keep -tellin'- ya, the Lady doesn't like guns!

But also I am very sad as we could really use some high powered hits right now! :(

Alright I'm more awake and ready to engage with this dabacle.  Looks like...

_13 Wighard Acted R2_
_12 - Glod Acted R2_
*10 - Rat-Gunner Acted R1 TOGO*
_10 - Gimgroth Acted R1 - TOGO_
*10 - Skavenslaves Acted R2 i think*
_9 - Bruno Acted R2_
_8 - Jasmine Acted R2_
*5 - Clanrats Acted R1*
_5 - Bertelis Acted R1_

What's the story with them Clan rats, Bramble?  I think two attacked Bruno, (and might have gotten iced by Glod?)  But the three around Bertelis are free to act?

Also, for your viewing _pleasure_, my sanity roll: *vs49* - (1d100)[*59*].

Bertelis drops to 1 Insanity point and contracts one derangement.  If it please the court, I'll consider something debilitating and flavorful and offer it up.

EDIT:  I would like to suggest The Fear... of Death.  Kicking in whenever Bertelis becomes heavilly wounded, or is otherwise in a situation where there is a clear and obvious risk of death (poisoned by an unknown toxin; hanging by a rope over a gorge, etc.).    I think this is the outgrowth of his duel with the Dancer in the Dark.

----------


## farothel

I'm a bit confused as to if it's my turn again.  I'm beset by two clanrats, but with two attacks and skaven being often quite squishy individually (they go more for quantity than quality), I might be able to take them down.

----------


## bramblefoot

one now, glod killed one

and yes its your turn

----------


## MrAbdiel

Actually, I think we're waiting for Gimgroth.  I'm about to post my second turn action.  Bruno's had two, right?  Shoot pistol turn one, chop rats turn two?

_13 Wighard Acted R2_
_12 - Glod Acted R2_
*10 - Rat-Gunner (Fled in R2)*
_10 - Gimgroth Acted R2_
*10 - Skavenslaves Acted R2*
_9 - Bruno Acted R2_
_8 - Jasmine Acted R2_
*5 - Clanrats Acted R2 I think?  Bert's 3 maybe waiting for Gimgroth's action?*
_5 - Bertelis Acted R2_

----------


## wilphe

Remember Lars just had 5 stitches above his eye.

Might want to autopilot Gimgroth til he checks in again

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, true.  Well, in that case... Gimgroth is a good and loyal friend, and I don't think it's too self serving to assume he'd charge over to where he sees Bertelis getting a kerb party.  I'll just....

Edit:  Yeah.. That's another miss.  I don't feel right using his fate point (let alone last one), but he's in there now.  Up to turn 3.  First up... Wighard, Glod and.. I guess gimgroth again, so I'll mark another attack round for him before I hit the hay.  Technically he preceeds the clan rats, so that might matter a lot.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, there he goes.  That's three hits, two of them for big money. The third might also kill a rat, if it splats the one Adelhard kicked.  Pending their rat defenses, Bramble.

Grimnir's Fury vs 77 (1d100)[*44*] for (1d10)[*5*], (1d10)[*4*], (1d10)[*10*] on that unlucky chump.  9 Damage to one, 15 to another, 21 to the last.

----------


## wilphe

Well after sleeping on it his plan is to use his medical training to direct the magical healing to fix the specific injuries rather than just generic wounds.

And then after that pump her with raw Hysh in lieu of blood - which will have some side effects...

Which I think is actually the first time he has actually applied the "magic" and "mundane" working together that is the major point of his order


https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=852

----------


## MrAbdiel

Spare me the mumbo jumbo doc, is she gonna be okay?!

----------


## wilphe

Lots more rolling before we can tell.

Hope you can all finish off the Rolands before Wighard triggers a chaos incursion

----------


## MrAbdiel

That sounds like a job for people who arn't splattered!  I think *Glod's*  to go, then the skavy slaveys.

----------


## bramblefoot

clanrats dodge

(3d100)[*25*][*24*][*32*](81)

all successful dodges

----------


## farothel

no problem.  That way they can't dodge when the dwarves hit.  And they hit a lot harder than Bruno can.

----------


## bramblefoot

Siobhan saves you all again

----------


## farothel

If they carry people with them, Bruno will follow to try and save them.  Rats might be faster, but probably not when carrying people.  I can't really help with healing anyway (that's Wighard's job).

----------


## bramblefoot

I mean its your funeral

----------


## farothel

> I mean its your funeral


How many people are taken, how many rats are there still and can I reach one or two?

----------


## bramblefoot

There are like one or two you could catch, and they are moving at speed

Besides, lord knows what traps they laid

----------


## MrAbdiel

Im not much of a complainyJainey, but having Jasmines bullet hit Bertelis feels kind of excessive.  An 87 aint that bad; and theres already a penalty for shooting into melee that will make her less likely to succeed.  I know youre just trying to make it more interesting than just another miss, but the consequences of arbitrarily ratcheting that up are another insanity point, almost certainly a fate point, and a team kill that isnt really deserved.  So I think that might be worth reconsidering.

Also, nice dodging on those rats; your combat luck came back with teeth.  Gimgroth would have missed the first attack with the dodge, attacked the same rat and splatted him with the second, then missed the second rat.  And since were about to mount a rescue mission, heres the attacks against the two living ones who are fleeing.

*GimgrothVs77* - (1d100)[*90*] for (1d10+6)[*16*].

*BertelisVs61* - (1d100)[*6*] for (1d10+5)[*12*].

----------


## bramblefoot

> Im not much of a complainyJainey, but having Jasmines bullet hit Bertelis feels kind of excessive.  An 87 aint that bad; and theres already a penalty for shooting into melee that will make her less likely to succeed.  I know youre just trying to make it more interesting than just another miss, but the consequences of arbitrarily ratcheting that up are another insanity point, almost certainly a fate point, and a team kill that isnt really deserved.  So I think that might be worth reconsidering.
> 
> Also, nice dodging on those rats; your combat luck came back with teeth.  Gimgroth would have missed the first attack with the dodge, attacked the same rat and splatted him with the second, then missed the second rat.  And since were about to mount a rescue mission, heres the attacks against the two living ones who are fleeing.
> 
> [roll0] for [roll1].
> 
> [roll2] for [roll3].


Understood. Well call it a flash in the pan

You get One of the runners, but the other escapes into a tunnel

----------


## MrAbdiel

Thanks man.  Are the rats all fleeing in the same direction, sort of up the mountain like they were trying with Deanna?  In as much as its possible to tell, does it seem like they are taking people up the hill as *for something* like a mannslieb sacrifice or are they scarpering down into their ratholes?

----------


## bramblefoot

You cannot tell

----------


## wilphe

(1D100)[*58*] Chaos manifestation

(1D10)[*3*] Arcane Mark

(1D100)[*65*] WP to avoid Arcane Mark

----------


## wilphe

Handfrozen: The bones and muscles of one of your hands (determine which one randomly) are frozen into an unnatural position by
Chaos energy. Though this is not painful, you cannot move your fingers from their bizarre arrangement for 1d10 minutes.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Damn rats.  Alright, I choose to take this as a challenge and Bertelis is concocting a plan.

----------


## bramblefoot

dont go too overboard. i'd hate it if you got captured

----------


## wilphe

You'd love it

----------


## bramblefoot

of course! i just have to pretend like i would hate it

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh boy, a toughness check!  I presume this has to do with infection.  Wighard, is there anything you can put in that poultice to add a bonus to such a roll?  Regardless, would you mind rolling a poultice heal check for Bertelis?  it'll determine how functional he is for the duration of this skaven ordeal!

*VS31* - (1d100)[*81*]

I think I have contracted Skavey.  I'm going to be craving citrus once this incubates.

----------


## bramblefoot

bertelis picks up a nasty infection from the dirty spear tip

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm.  How long do I have until that starts debilitating me, Doctor Wighard?

----------


## bramblefoot

> Hmm.  How long do I have until that starts debilitating me, Doctor Wighard?


you have a day or two before it becomes obvious, and then 7-10 days of -10 to WS

----------


## MrAbdiel

Thanks I hate it

----------


## bramblefoot

alrighty then, so can i go to bertelis and bruno to lambords rest, and the remainder of the party looking for traps and ratfolk to torture?

----------


## wilphe

Wighard will go with the pilgrims to lambords rest

----------


## bramblefoot

kewl. making a post

----------


## wilphe

Maybe slow a bit?

There are 4 people left to express an opinion on that plan

Also, xp?

Bats eyelids

----------


## bramblefoot

take 200 xp

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah, let's let 'em all catch up.  Wilphe and I sometimes end up on the same block of free time and can go back and forth for a while but that's a good reminder to hit the breaks so we can all synch up and take part. :)

Also oo, 200xp!

----------


## wilphe

I try very hard to not monopolise spotlight time

On the other hand my weird little tangents at Wizard Colleges and chatting with Deities seem to be appreciated

----------


## wilphe

Wighard has 100 banked so will take Command and boost Strength

----------


## LarsWester

> Maybe slow a bit?
> 
> There are 4 people left to express an opinion on that plan
> 
> Also, xp?
> 
> Bats eyelids


This please.  Can we just slow down a bit?   What is the rush?  I realize that when you have free time it's great to post and keep the story going but the posting rate over the weekend gets a bit extreme.   It drives a snowball effect that then those who are posting feel the need to push a story much faster than it really needs to go.  During the week the pace is much slower but for instance are you all aware that since my posts on Friday around 3PM my time there have been 100 out of character posts.   The in character posts have been less but still number over 35.   For what amounts to 2 and half days in real life.   What is the reasoning behind this extreme pace?  Can we slow it down so that people have a chance to comment?   Otherwise it seems that like 70% of this game occurs over the weekend.   If we can't alter that I'm going to have to step away which I don't really want to do.   I'm still having fun in the game but the pacing (especially over the weekend) is not something I can really keep up with.

(off to read 135 posts.)

----------


## bramblefoot

i will attempt to slow down.

i swear, its like when its my turn, my brain goes _squirrrel! must post_

----------


## LarsWester

That's why I am basically screaming "WOAH there horsie!"  I only think there are things to gain by slowing the pace a little especially over the weekend.  I think the expected posting rate is 1/day correct?   Also there are two kinds of posts there is the post that embellishes a scene and then posts that forward plot.   The amount of the first that occur in a day is relatively meaningless but the amount of the second should be more limited.   Caught up on in character posts.  Now for out of character.

For my own benefit how did wighard get so many dice for his casting?  Was this some mechanic of divine intervention?

Gimgroth had 100 XP banked so with this new 200 he is going to take
Battle Tongue +10
Perception +20
Common Knowledge (The Empire) 

setting him up for entering his next career (Judicial Champion) on the next XP handout.   I see this career also having some interplay with Wighard's truth telling bargain.

----------


## farothel

I totally agree with Lars.  While I do have more free time especially during the weekend, I think I'm in a different time zone than the rest of you.  I see a few posts, go to be and the next morning things have exploded.

Can we also take back some of the split the party stuff and first discuss with everybody (within a reasonable timeframe, if someone is gone for a week or longer, sure, but we should get more than a few hours) before we do something like that.  I'm not convinced it's a good idea to leave three members of the party behind there and I would like to explain my reasoning in game before we move on.  So can a few posts be deleted (keep them somewhere if you want) so we can have that discussion first.

----------


## LarsWester

I'm going to edit out my post with a spoiler but not delete it.  Gimgroth would likely push for Bertelis's plan anyways.  Gimgroth's hatred for Skaven exceeds the normal dwarven hatred for the ratfolk which is already quite strong.   Gimgroth was born and raised in Tilea and has had multiple mercenary campaigns against the ratfolk on the borders.  Skaven were responsible for killing Gimgroth's companion that left him with his adoptive human daughter still in Tilea.    The thought of leaving the captives to their fates would be a hard one to get the dwarf to agree to.

Unfortunately I don't think Bramblefoot's request of rolls can be accomplished as no one among the short folk have Follow Trail.

----------


## bramblefoot

Ill allow perception or navigation at -20

----------


## wilphe

> That's why I am basically screaming "WOAH there horsie!"  I only think there are things to gain by slowing the pace a little especially over the weekend.  I think the expected posting rate is 1/day correct?   Also there are two kinds of posts there is the post that embellishes a scene and then posts that forward plot.   The amount of the first that occur in a day is relatively meaningless but the amount of the second should be more limited.   Caught up on in character posts.  Now for out of character.


Yes I do enjoy the character interactions between Wighard and Gimgroth and we do not always get time to finish them




> For my own benefit how did wighard get so many dice for his casting?  Was this some mechanic of divine intervention?


Bramble wanted to know what I was prepared to sacrifice to keep her alive and I responded by asking how badly he wanted her dead.

I presented various options and I would have been happy to continue what I was doing which would have ended up with pumped up with so much Hysh she'd glow

However I ended up having to take the most expensive option, which was have Shallya, Verena and Khaine each give him an extra dice and let him tank the consequences. He now owes some service to the former two (things he would want to do anyway) and the Lord of Murder just thinks we're amusing - especially Bertelis and Gimgroth but for diametrically opposite reasons.

I suspect Khaine may end up as Wighard's Q

----------


## MrAbdiel

No worries guys.  I am the chief culprit in the post spamming; both because I (unilaterally) assumed the role of guy-who-makes-sensible-decisions-for-guys-who-are-away, and also because I am just having a lot of fun in this game.  But I can restrain myself.

Outside of an announcement that one is going to be away for X time and someone should post for them, my best impulse is to wait three days for someone to post and then assume they are AFK, putting them on autopilot until they tap back in.  But I appreciate with the weekend being a rough time to post for some that may not be ideal.  I just hate seeing games die; this is easily the most lively PbP game Ive ever been involved in, and to have continued interest by all -six- players and DM is awesome.  So I can have a little less frantic motion on my part to permit everyone else from feeling less involved!

----------


## farothel

> No worries guys.  I am the chief culprit in the post spamming; both because I (unilaterally) assumed the role of guy-who-makes-sensible-decisions-for-guys-who-are-away, and also because I am just having a lot of fun in this game.  But I can restrain myself.
> 
> Outside of an announcement that one is going to be away for X time and someone should post for them, my best impulse is to wait three days for someone to post and then assume they are AFK, putting them on autopilot until they tap back in.  But I appreciate with the weekend being a rough time to post for some that may not be ideal.  I just hate seeing games die; this is easily the most lively PbP game Ive ever been involved in, and to have continued interest by all -six- players and DM is awesome.  So I can have a little less frantic motion on my part to permit everyone else from feeling less involved!


no worries.  I sometimes have this as well, if some people are online and I have the time.

Maybe we can limit the plot-moving posts to 1/day for now.  Of course, if you're talking with one other person and you're both online, go at it.

EDIT: I've taken Command and public speaking for my advances.  Sounded logical at the moment.  Next will probably come speak Bretonnian and common knowledge (Bretonnia).

----------


## MrAbdiel

Ooh, Jasmine and Bruno strongly hesitant, Bertelis (and maybe Gimgroth) strongly for, Wighard restrained with skepticism; Glod still pondering these competing orbs.  It may take is a couple of days of IC settling on a course of action, but its a great chance to RP and also, in Berts case, showcase his insanity spiral.

----------


## wilphe

> Wighard restrained with skepticism;


No Wighard thinks this is a stupid idea based on wishful thinking in lieu of actual intelligence, but is being diplomatic about it

He will look to Gimgroth who has actual experience fighting Skaven whilst also aware that he may also favour a rash and belligerent option

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sadness.  But Bertelis will plead his case IC and well see how it shakes out.

----------


## bramblefoot

rolling for random encounter

(1d100)[*45*]

----------


## wilphe

Wighard just dropped the detail about suicide pills to distract Bertelis and Grimgoth; let's see how that goes

----------


## MrAbdiel

It definitely gave him pause but hes sticking to his -erm, lances.  But its a crucial enough moment for our next move and also the developing grip dynamic that we definately need to hear everyone out, so we ought to wait on Gimgroth and Glods posts; then there may be some kind of vote, then we will see if we abide by it!

----------


## bramblefoot

_insert dramatic chipmunk here_

----------


## MrAbdiel

I will never apologise for being dramatic!

----------


## bramblefoot

please dont! we need more fate point siphons  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Which reminds me, lol:

Bramble: man these monsters are too weak I need to increase danger factor

Also Bramble: *Almost mercs the knight in one round with three regular rats.*

Danger factor seems fine to me; Ive been so shot and stabbed im basically a human ocarina  over here. ;)

----------


## bramblefoot

> Which reminds me, lol:
> 
> Bramble: man these monsters are too weak I need to increase danger factor
> 
> Also Bramble: *Almost mercs the knight in one round with three regular rats.*
> 
> Danger factor seems fine to me; Ive been so shot and stabbed im basically a human ocarina  over here. ;)


ehe  :Small Big Grin: 

for the dwarves, im gonna hafta break out the fire and poison

----------


## LarsWester

I just got home from work and it is near midnight.   I will have an in character post up within 12 hours.   Gimgroth is currently resolute about pursuing the Skaven his most hated enemy.   About how many skaven slaves were there?   Gimgroth will at least want to search for tracks.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No rush for the post, my man; were keen but we have also resolved to be chill.  Rest up. :)

----------


## bramblefoot

> I just got home from work and it is near midnight.   I will have an in character post up within 12 hours.   Gimgroth is currently resolute about pursuing the Skaven his most hated enemy.   About how many skaven slaves were there?   Gimgroth will at least want to search for tracks.


it was a goodly number. tracks are easy

----------


## wilphe

Bertelis is going to start ranting about strawberries next

----------


## bramblefoot

thats a caine mutiny reference (i googled it)

----------


## wilphe

When we get a ship he is not allowed to be captain

----------


## MrAbdiel

Like hell hes not, who do YOU know in Bordeleaux, sacred heart of Manaans favoured, whos gonna lend you their ship?  Talk like thatll get you keel hauled. ;)

----------


## wilphe

Apparently I'm not the only person other than Bramble who reads PC backgrounds and its not just Lars who forgets what they put in them:


_Bertelis is from the province of Bordeleaux, in Bretonnia; a land of sparkling coasts, verdant hills, flourishing vineyards and rampant alcoholism. His fathers fief specifically is far enough inland to be quite idyllic; far from the haunted border with Mousillon, Beast-ridden forests and irreverent sailors._

----------


## bramblefoot

Insert mutiny and bertelis getting thrown overboard

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hey, I remembered his home is inland - its the justification I had for why he cant swim (yet).  But hes regional nobility still.  I dont -have- a ship.  Im going to -borrow- a ship.  From a coastal relative, or friend!

----------


## wilphe

"Borrowing the use of it'" and "being Captain" are two entirely separate things

And only Jasmine comes even close to having any practical seafaring skills*; though Glod can stack cargo very well

* Ok some people have Navigation and Cartography but not at levels I'd want to trust

----------


## wilphe

> Insert mutiny and bertelis getting thrown overboard


Wighard won't mutiny, because he isn't going to even get on a ship where Bertelis is calling the shots, because that'll end up like the Vasa or the Mary Rose

Noble and Knightly presumption of supreme competence he will just about put up with on land (where they are ones who will pay the price for, say, charging headlong into an entire mass of greenskins).

The sea is another matter, especially when someone decides to take on a black ark and he has to go along for the ride

----------


## bramblefoot

I may have to appoint a captain for the ship, and just to piss off bertelis, the captain will be a woman and of lower rank.

----------


## wilphe

I am gonna sulk so hard

I have not yet begun to sulk

----------


## bramblefoot

> I am gonna sulk so hard
> 
> I have not yet begun to sulk


if your sulking, think how hard berty will sulk

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth's set on heading after the Skaven.   I think only Glod could possibly deter him at this point.   He is grudge-bound at this point.   If this was anything but the Skaven I think he could pass it up.  Not sure how exactly this is going to go down but willing to see it to the FP burning that Bramblefoot wants.  Almost a certainty that Gimgroth comes back with an insanity from this hunting expedition.

----------


## wilphe

> if your sulking, think how hard berty will sulk


I was channeling his reaction

Can I suggest also that this female captain look like Deanna just to mess with his head even more?

----------


## wilphe

So what is this?

Gimgroth and Bertelis take a side adventure whilst the rest of us push on

----------


## bramblefoot

> I was channeling his reaction
> 
> Can I suggest also that this female captain look like Deanna just to mess with his head even more?


sounds good to me! into the oedipal zone we go

----------


## wilphe

Wighard will pump Bertelis back to full health should he wish

(3d10)[*1*][*9*][*1*](11) -3 TN10

(3d10)[*6*][*8*][*2*](16) -3 TN10

(3d10)[*9*][*2*][*8*](19) -3 TN10

----------


## wilphe

(1d100)[*40*](40) What happens

(1d10)[*2*](2) Arcane Mark

(2d10)[*7*][*10*](17) WP 77

----------


## wilphe

Sleeping Nerves: Every muscle in your body tingles for 1d10 rounds. You suffer a 5% penalty to all tests made in that time.

Final 

(3d10)[*6*][*9*][*3*](18) -3 TN10

----------


## wilphe

Bertelis is back at full health despite Wighard trembling a bit

----------


## LarsWester

> So what is this?
> 
> Gimgroth and Bertelis take a side adventure whilst the rest of us push on


If this works for Bramblefoot?  I know splitting the party can be difficult to manage.  I just don't see how Gimgroth just lets them go.   If Glod came up with some great dwarven piece of wisdom perhaps Gimgroth could be persuaded but not likely.   I'd say let's wait and see what Bertelis decides as far as him going along.   I think he wanted to go with the persuade the locals group.   Also Gimgroth lost a single wound.  Any chance Wighard could try a simple heal check to patch him up full?

----------


## Morovir

Oops my plan was for Glod to go with him.

----------


## LarsWester

Oh that would be great too!   Glod can make up his own mind.  
Until they meet up again who wants Gimgroth's BQ Axe that has a temp rune of Striking (+10%WS for 1 minute) or the 
BQ Rapier that has Impact against Daemons?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> "Borrowing the use of it'" and "being Captain" are two entirely separate things
> 
> And only Jasmine comes even close to having any practical seafaring skills*; though Glod can stack cargo very well
> 
> * Ok some people have Navigation and Cartography but not at levels I'd want to trust


Haha, yeah; in seriousness, Bertelis is (no longer) presumtuous enough to think he knows how to sail.  He just knows the sea is part of his inheritance, but I see his role on the ship as being morale and advisory.




> I may have to appoint a captain for the ship, and just to piss off bertelis, the captain will be a woman and of lower rank.


Nonsense, women can't sail; it's bad luck!




> Wighard won't mutiny, because he isn't going to even get on a ship where Bertelis is calling the shots, because that'll end up like the Vasa or the Mary Rose
> 
> Noble and Knightly presumption of supreme competence he will just about put up with on land (where they are ones who will pay the price for, say, charging headlong into an entire mass of greenskins).
> 
> The sea is another matter, especially when someone decides to take on a black ark and he has to go along for the ride


Fortunately Wighard knows Bertelis isn't quite so Lawful Stupid!




> So what is this?
> 
> Gimgroth and Bertelis take a side adventure whilst the rest of us push on


The Sundering of the Fellowship!  Our Captain America: Civil War moment!  Incredible.




> Bertelis is back at full health despite Wighard trembling a bit


Merci beaucoup.  Bertelis knows what it means for Wighard to resort to magic healing.




> Oops my plan was for Glod to go with him.


My man.  It's a big moment, so I want to hold off on posting until you've had a chance to post IC Morovir!  Not to mention Jasmine might wish to chime in again, since a lot has been said since she last gave voice; but after that, I'll post Bertelis' response and the we can get to work!

You guys are great.  Both wings of the Slug, I mean; Team Honor and Team Braincell inclusive.

----------


## LarsWester

> You guys are great.  Both wings of the Slug, I mean; Team Honor and Team Braincell inclusive.


I prefer Team Stubborn and Team Braincell.   I think Gimgroth is shocked Glod and Bertelis are up for this.  He is fairly certain this going to end well.  Hence the asking Wighard to watch his weapons and coin purse for the time being.   He is out for blood and not sure he is coming back.

Also how many days journey was it from the ambush to the Lord's keep?   I thought this was more than a half a day ride.   Didn't someone figure that out.   I mean I anticipate Team Stubborn as being out in the bush for multiple days alone.   So Team Braincell may be a bit ahead on the timeline right now.

----------


## bramblefoot

call it 1d3 days walk. half that if you're willing to take a level of fatigue

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah I just made a wild postulation and trusted bramble to accept or reject the distance.  Axe bite pass is indeed run by a string of nobles and is lined with coaching inns however; but it made sense that whatever residence a lord word have it couldnt be a proper keep or anything because its basically a DMZ.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Aw! Super stealth Jasmine.  Alright, so its the night vision rat killers and me, the bait. XD

----------


## bramblefoot

yup. gonna go down the rabbit hole?

----------


## bramblefoot

rolling dice

(1d100)[*87*]

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*80*] v. 56:. What do I see?
Not much apparently

----------


## bramblefoot

also, should the worst happen and y'all get captured, is there anything you dont want to have happen to you?

im asking for the lines and veils

----------


## MrAbdiel

Thats not gonna happen, were too great; but I mean of the things that Skaven would do, I think theres like torture which is fine; but then theres like graft monster bits to you and stuff your lungs with warpstone and cut off all limbs and make weaponised human centipede and all those things are in the burn a fate point to get away catagory.

----------


## bramblefoot

thank you for the weaponized centipede. gonna steal that

----------


## MrAbdiel

Please dont!  But they already have it, its called a hell pit abomination.  Damn clan Moulder.

So were under rattack- is this as we are looking at the big hole and talking, these guys jump us from another; or is this a little later as we are looking for alternatives?

(1d10+3)[*11*] initiative, by the way.

----------


## bramblefoot

this is after.

also, the superstition that women were bad luck is a navy one. pirates had no such qualms

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah, and the navy is still around and the pirates are animatronics at Disney so who was right? :)

----------


## bramblefoot

dont make me throw a black ark at you! repent that statement

----------


## wilphe

This where one points out that the *Human Centipede* is mis-named because it has 4 limbs per body segment.

It should be the *Human Millipede*

----------


## wilphe

> this is after.
> 
> also, the superstition that women were bad luck is a navy one.


Plenty of women sailed aboard RN ships during the age of sail; of course it was preferred that they be married to one of the company (usually a warrant officer) and not be too young or pretty

----------


## wilphe

(3d10)[*5*][*5*][*2*](12) +2 TN 18

Wighard will strip his armour down so as not to hamper his movements and try again

----------


## wilphe

Ho hum

(1d100)[*81*] Manifestation

(1d10)[*1*] Arcane Mark

(1d100)[*75*] WP 77

----------


## wilphe

*Grave Offence: You uncontrollably shout something horribly offensive to those around you. The GM may overrule you if your invention is insufficiently offensive.*

If bramble is ok, I will spend a Fortune Point and use the cloak to get the core result

*Mental Block: You channel too much magical energy. Your Magic Characteristic is reduced by 1 for 1d10 minutes.*

That's more narratively satisfying for what's been going on

----------


## bramblefoot

> *Grave Offence: You uncontrollably shout something horribly offensive to those around you. The GM may overrule you if your invention is insufficiently offensive.*
> 
> If bramble is ok, I will spend a Fortune Point and use the cloak to get the core result
> 
> *Mental Block: You channel too much magical energy. Your Magic Characteristic is reduced by 1 for 1d10 minutes.*
> 
> That's more narratively satisfying for what's been going on


sounds fine by me

----------


## bramblefoot

do you want me to wait, or can i post for our rat-fighters?

----------


## LarsWester

*Perception* - (1d100)[*29*] vs 38 = 48-10
*Initiative* - (1d10+3)[*8*]

WAIT!!!  It's been like 12 hours since you posted that there was an attack.  Give people time.   There is NO rush.
I'd roll the Skaven Slave's initiative that way we know if we should post actions prior to them or not.

----------


## bramblefoot

understood. thats why i asked

initiative

(1d10+2)[*12*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Stares at the 12 in annoyance.*

----------


## bramblefoot

_shrugs_ 

i rolled, and clearly the horned rat has smiled upon me

----------


## MrAbdiel

Stupid horned rat.

*Kicks the dirt.*

----------


## LarsWester

Well there's still a chance that Glod and Jasmine get to go before them.

----------


## dojango

(1d10+6)[*11*] initiative.  Hopefully they overlook Jasmine though since she's hidden

----------


## bramblefoot

oh dont worry, jasmine, i have a very special plan for you

_cackles maniacally_

----------


## wilphe

I am so going to enjoy Kwolf's commentary on this

I thought that ability was one of the worst I could have rolled - but it is actually proving extremely useful both IC and OOC

----------


## wilphe

> Also Gimgroth lost a single wound.  Any chance Wighard could try a simple heal check to patch him up full?


Sorry missed this

(1d100)[*50*] Heal 81

----------


## farothel

I'm going to FP that 100 just to be sure:
(1d100)[*22*] vs 67 (FEL 57, +10 from the GM). If it's the charm skill, +10% and if etiquette applies, another +10%

EDIT: long post (for me at least)

----------


## bramblefoot

now can i post, or do you want me to wait

----------


## wilphe

> EDIT: long post (for me at least)


I should probably get on with a novel or two...


I think Bertelis' father is a Lord, so Deanna would just be "Lady Roche"

Possibly "The Lady Roche" if you wanted to put emphasis that she is the senior person with that title (i.e. the Lord's wife and not a daughter)

Only in rare circumstances will she be "Lady Deanna Roche" if there is no other way to disambiguate except to use her first name.

That's not quite how it works IRL I think but it does make perfect sense for Bretonnian women to be primarily defined by their relation to a man rather than as people in their own right

----------


## wilphe

> now can i post, or do you want me to wait


Believe you need Glod's init before the fight, but Bruno and Wighard are good to go

----------


## wilphe

Wighard for the moment prefers only to be referred to as:

Wighard Rauschenberg, Stabsarzt of his Imperial Majesty's Army


If questioned about this he will point out that Bretonnians only use one title at a time - usually the highest - and he chooses to use the one that he is most proud of.

You might almost believe him

----------


## farothel

> Wighard for the moment prefers only to be referred to as:
> 
> Wighard Rauschenberg, Stabsarzt of his Imperial Majesty's Army
> 
> 
> If questioned about this he will point out that Bretonnians only use one title at a time - usually the highest - and he chooses to use the one that he is most proud of.
> 
> You might almost believe him


Don't worry, I haven't said he was a wizard.  Having wizards open is something very recent in the Empire and he most likely knows it isn't like that in Bretonnia.

----------


## wilphe

What do we think of this demand of his?

----------


## farothel

> What do we think of this demand of his?


It's impossible.  I don't know how to make black powder and I don't think any of us do.  I can leave one pistol (although I need it for my next career trappings), but that's it.

EDIT: I'll have to negotiate about this.  I'll think of something tomorrow.

----------


## wilphe

I think the idea Bertelis had that having Skaven on the route whose tolls are your income should concentrate the mind wonderfully

----------


## Morovir

Initiative: (1d10+3)[*12*]

----------


## bramblefoot

im gonna say its glod and the skavenslaves, then the remainder of the party

----------


## MrAbdiel

Cool cool.  Did we get all the necessary perceptions?  Is that a if one person sees this it is seen situation or do you need them all independently from Glod and Gimgroth and Jasmine?

----------


## bramblefoot

independent please

----------


## MrAbdiel

Looks like a big success from Gimgroth.  Glod and Jasmine still need perception tests at -10 and flat respectively to spot the skaven slaves trying to tie your shoelaces together!

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine got an 80, so she fails

----------


## MrAbdiel

We must hope her stealth insulated her some from it!

----------


## bramblefoot

insert the far cry laughing gif here

----------


## bramblefoot

so shall i post for the skavenslaves?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, we ought to give Glod a little longer to make his perception roll.  If the skaven slaves dont matter for that rolls outcome, then you might as well - that way Glod can make his perception test and action in the same post.  But if spotting something is going to greatly impact his health or decisions, it seems fair to wait a little longer.

----------


## LarsWester

Glod gets to act first in the initiative unless there is a surprise round.  Let's give Morovir at least a full day to post before botting him.  He still needs to do a perception check at -10.   I think maybe posting the results of Gimgroth's perception success and Jasmine perception failure would be fair.   It would also give an idea if Glod can act or if he needs a successful perception check to act prior to the Skaven slaves.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Well, we ought to give Glod a little longer to make his perception roll.  If the skaven slaves dont matter for that rolls outcome, then you might as well - that way Glod can make his perception test and action in the same post.  But if spotting something is going to greatly impact his health or decisions, it seems fair to wait a little longer.


understood. i will post for jasmine and gimgroth

----------


## bramblefoot

also, fyi for wighard and bruno, he'll give yall a year to get him that stuff

----------


## wilphe

Well, we do still have that ring that's nominally worth 2,500.

Hoped to expend that on something of lasting benefit however.

+++++++++++++

Or, we can point out that without anybody to maintain and repair this stuff he is overpaying for a wasting asset

Both Wighard and Bruno have connections, so should be able to get a couple of his people into the

_Imperial College of Engineers and Stephan Franz School of Mechanical Expertises_ in Altdorf

and/or the

_Imperial Gunnery School of Nuln_

To make even more sure - send the ring as a "gift" to one of them (probably the Engineers) and ask that this be used to set up a scholarship from the Company of the Burning Slug to which we get to nominate a few students every year

----------


## dojango

A year? We'll be long gone by then.

----------


## MrAbdiel

This lord Du Moll is going to have his Bretonnian citizenship revoked.

And probably his damn neck.

----------


## wilphe

I believe there is some debate over whether this counts as Bretonnia proper...

In any case I am sure that his Lordship will only use these assets for the better protection of trade and pilgrims

----------


## farothel

Don't worry.  I've just given a Sir Humphry like speech on why this is a bad idea, adding 6 degrees of success on a charm test.

----------


## bramblefoot

Lord du moll is going to consider

----------


## wilphe

Sleep on it and give us an answer in the morning?

----------


## Morovir

Perception: (1d100)[*10*] TN 44

----------


## wilphe

> By the way Wighard is spending a GC a day from his own funds to support the pilgrims
> 
> Which is the equivalent of poor food for 48 people
> 
> It won't be that everyday - because some places they will get fed and looked after for free and he has water and ale to look after
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++
> 
> Don't know if the group want to contribute, or eat better than the pilgrims or stay in actual inns sometimes or what.


For planning purposes I shall assume that we started with 100 pilgrims and now have 90.

Wighard will throw in 9gc of the the company funds to spend 2s each per pilgrim - not all will fit inside of course to sleep but they will all get two warm meals and as much alcoholic haze to numb their recent terrors as reasonable - and a cold wash and laundering should they require

Another 3gc to provide two rooms, noble quality meal and bath, and fresh clothes for Deanna.

----------


## wilphe

No one gave an answer to that original post, so I assume no one else has any particular views on the matter and will be living normally?

----------


## wilphe

> Altdorf  Bögenhafen: 90 
> 
> Two days at 2mph for maybe 8 hours of travel = 32 miles
> 
> Day 3 we might have made 12 more - mostly in the morning before it started raining
> 
> Day 4 depending how long the orc diversion took, another 12 because everything is still muddy
> 
> So, 56 miles travelled, just over halfway to Bogenhafen.
> ...


Said we were at Ludwigs nose when we got ambushed

Helmgart to Montfort is 110miles so I will work the implications of all that out tomorrow

----------


## farothel

> For planning purposes I shall assume that we started with 100 pilgrims and now have 90.
> 
> Wighard will throw in 9gc of the the company funds to spend 2s each per pilgrim - not all will fit inside of course to sleep but they will all get two warm meals and as much alcoholic haze to numb their recent terrors as reasonable - and a cold wash and laundering should they require
> 
> Another 3gc to provide two rooms, noble quality meal and bath, and fresh clothes for Deanna.


I must have missed that post.  I have about 60gc.  I'm not sure how far it is, but I can use about half of that supporting the pilgrims during the trip (as noble, I have other expenses, so I have to keep some money).

----------


## LarsWester

> understood. i will post for jasmine and gimgroth


We have a successful perception check from the two dwarfs and failure from the stealthy Jasmine.

Waiting for Bramble's interpretation of those results and then it's combat time. 
Starting with Glod
Followed by the Skaven Slaves
then the party (including Glod's Round 2 actions)
then Skaven Slaves 

The party doesn't need to post in initiative order, right?

So I guess it's Bramble's turn to set the stage for combat and share what the perception checks were about.

----------


## bramblefoot

ill make a post

----------


## bramblefoot

> We have a successful perception check from the two dwarfs and failure from the stealthy Jasmine.
> 
> Waiting for Bramble's interpretation of those results and then it's combat time. 
> Starting with Glod
> Followed by the Skaven Slaves
> then the party (including Glod's Round 2 actions)
> then Skaven Slaves 
> 
> The party doesn't need to post in initiative order, right?
> ...


i did. you got two warplock jezzails in the bushes, and ten skavenslaves on everybody who noticed them

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh my!  Well, the sensible way to divide them, I suppose, is in the order you listed then - three to me, then Glod, then Gimgroth.  Either Glod or Gimgroth gets a 4th, I suppose; Gingroth I think is the most threatening profile so probably him?

Next is to work out hits.  What is the WS on a skaven slave?  20ish?  They are malnourished slaves after all.  And, your honor, if I might suggest +4 strikes me as a bit muscular for the arms of mere slaves - can I suggest a weedier +3, or emancipated +2 to their damage?

Whatever their weapon skill, since theyre charging, the first attack on each of us swings at +10; then the next at +20 from gangup, then third and forths at +30.

Let us know what that WS is, Bramble; and if these are beefy armed meth slaves or regular 20 something strength slaves or not, and I think I can shake those attacks into a sensible order.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Oh my!  Well, the sensible way to divide them, I suppose, is in the order you listed then - three to me, then Glod, then Gimgroth.  Either Glod or Gimgroth gets a 4th, I suppose; Gingroth I think is the most threatening profile so probably him?
> 
> Next is to work out hits.  What is the WS on a skaven slave?  20ish?  They are malnourished slaves after all.  And, your honor, if I might suggest +4 strikes me as a bit muscular for the arms of mere slaves - can I suggest a weedier +3, or emancipated +2 to their damage?
> 
> Whatever their weapon skill, since theyre charging, the first attack on each of us swings at +10; then the next at +20 from gangup, then third and forths at +30.
> 
> Let us know what that WS is, Bramble; and if these are beefy armed meth slaves or regular 20 something strength slaves or not, and I think I can shake those attacks into a sensible order.


call it like 25. they were semi-hopped up on skaven amphetamines so +3

----------


## MrAbdiel

Then thats

On Bert, a hit for 9 and a hit for 10.

Defenses:

(1d100)[*47*]vs76 or 2 wounds
(1d100)[*7*]vs32 or 3 wounds

And if it pleases the court, the candle also goes out if either of those defenses are odd numbers.

One hit on Glod for 4 damage, probably reduced to zilch; two hits on Gimgroth for 6 and 5.

All of that probably soaks on the dwarves.

Edit:  okay, so perfect defenses but now Bertelis is fighting by moonlight alone (-10 to weaponskill if Bramble is super generous but probably -20).

All action time for PCs.  Technically Glod goes simultaneous with the slaves; but we all act once and then its the Jezzails time.  Only the dwarves spotted the Jezzails.

----------


## bramblefoot

sounds good

----------


## LarsWester

Also all for 4 targetting Gimgroth.  I'll get a combat post up in a few hours.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Then thats
> 
> On Bert, a hit for 9 and a hit for 10.
> 
> Defenses:
> 
> [roll0]vs76 or 2 wounds
> [roll1]vs32 or 3 wounds
> 
> ...


its -20 for you blind humies

also, expect a Vietnam-style tunnel exerience

----------


## MrAbdiel

> its -20 for you blind humies
> 
> also, expect a Vietnam-style tunnel exerience


Aw.  Well, the longspear thing worked out in theory.

In -theory-.

----------


## LarsWester

I'm thinking that Gimgroth took at least one of them down.    Depends on how many wounds these some Skaven have and if they can parry.

----------


## bramblefoot

two actually.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Nice.  I have no solution to the jezzails - either Glod will have to get 3 attacks on his but to rush one of them, or were gonna have to eat a round or two of bullets.  I guess we can be glad they reload slow?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis has acted, full defensing again because he's a little moon-blind.  But he's soaking up rattention, which is his best contribution; and he is planning on waiting for the dwarves to work through their piles before jumping onto his.  Glod and Jasmine still to act, before Jezzail time; and Glod technically first, so it might be worth Jasmine waiting a tick for Glod's action, in case he has a good way to alert the party (and therefor also sneaky secretly there Jasmine) about the jezzails.

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth saw them so once he is clear of the rats on him he'll charge.   Most likely Round 3 before their turn.  But depends on how Gimgroth's 2nd round goes.   I've already rolled defenses and succeeded on both a parry and dodge.    Also I think the Skaven will probably scamper away once their losses start piling up.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Gimgroth saw them so once he is clear of the rats on him he'll charge.   Most likely Round 3 before their turn.  But depends on how Gimgroth's 2nd round goes.   I've already rolled defenses and succeeded on both a parry and dodge.    Also I think the Skaven will probably scamper away once their losses start piling up.


Oh, for sure!  But I mean, if we were interested in attacking them before they take shots!

----------


## bramblefoot

> Oh, for sure!  But I mean, if we were interested in attacking them before they take shots!


i have several nasty surprises _rubs hands together evilly_

----------


## wilphe

Wighard tries to explain to Denna that the universe might work the same way the _Final Destination_ franchise does - at least for a bit

----------


## dojango

Remember Bertelis, Glod and Gimgroth aren't aware Jasmine followed them so...

----------


## MrAbdiel

Not until she leaps out and caps both Jezzails, guns akimbo.

...Please.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Remember Bertelis, Glod and Gimgroth aren't aware Jasmine followed them so...


smol halfling ends up in skaven stewpot

also, shall i roll for the warplock jezzails?

----------


## MrAbdiel

No sir, we're taking every advantage we can - and that includes giving Glod another day or two to take his action, and then Jasmine!  Because we crave both revenge and also to live! :)

----------


## bramblefoot

> No sir, we're taking every advantage we can - and that includes giving Glod another day or two to take his action, and then Jasmine!  Because we crave both revenge and also to live! :)


_sighs_ alright ill wait, but expect warpfire and brimstone

----------


## wilphe

> smol halfling ends up in skaven stewpot


_Only old old ones go stewpot

Young young ones tender for clanrats and great great clever leaders, butcher butcher with skill

Remember to keep keep skin of feets to make slippers_

----------


## bramblefoot

You have good queekish

----------


## wilphe

> _sighs_ alright ill wait, but expect warpfire and brimstone


Team Braincell swills brandy and considers hitting on Deanna with a love poem or two

That's a Bordeleaux thing right?

----------


## bramblefoot

> Team Braincell swills brandy and considers hitting on Deanna with a love poem or two
> 
> That's a Bordeleaux thing right?


at least its not bad romance novels

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Team Braincell swills brandy and considers hitting on Deanna with a love poem or two
> 
> That's a Bordeleaux thing right?


You did just save her life and all.  And she is beautiful, and marrying age.

You could set the record for most universally doomed man in Bretonnia

Oh hey, Bramble.  Looks like were good - down to three rats on Bertelis, two on each of the dorf.

Now, having been so patient, you may shoot us.

----------


## bramblefoot

_cackles maniacally_ 

good rat-things

----------


## bramblefoot

um berty, thats 12 wounds to the head, courtesy of a jezzail

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hooray!  My least vulnerable location!

3 wounds get through.  12/15.  Ow.

You might as well roll through slavey stabs too!  Then its our reprisal again.

----------


## bramblefoot

of course:

(7d100)[*86*][*37*][*18*][*80*][*18*][*45*][*96*](380)

(7d10)[*6*][*5*][*4*][*1*][*6*][*4*][*10*](36)

no damage

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, it only takes one to succeed good.  And slaves are expendable.


Heres my toughness check: (1d100)[*81*] vs 31, or else I got the creepy warp-eye.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Hooray!  My least vulnerable location!
> 
> 3 wounds get through.  12/15.  Ow.
> 
> You might as well roll through slavey stabs too!  Then its our reprisal again.


i rolled, but i do require a toughness test, or one of your eyes will glow lambent green

----------


## dojango

Now that they've fired, where are the gunners in relation to Jasmine?

----------


## bramblefoot

30 meters behind the skavenslaves in a relatively thick patch of gorse

so thats still shooting through melee

----------


## MrAbdiel

I believe in you, dojango.

----------


## bramblefoot

what are the rules for firing into melee, and is it possible to hit a fellow pc?

i know in dark heresy its possible

----------


## dojango

> what are the rules for firing into melee, and is it possible to hit a fellow pc?
> 
> i know in dark heresy its possible


It's just a flat 20% penalty, doesn't say anything other than that.

----------


## bramblefoot

> It's just a flat 20% penalty, doesn't say anything other than that.


aww. that is a crying shame _sniffs_

nevertheless

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah.  Plenty of house rules for it, like ignoring the penalty if you dont care which random combatant you hit, but theres no core chance to hit a friendly; its expected your -20 eliminates that chance

----------


## LarsWester

Not happy about the threats against Gimgroth's adoptive daughter look forward to the revealing of how yellow eyes knows though.

If I read right it is Gimgroth's turn to act.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Not happy about the threats against Gimgroth's adoptive daughter look forward to the revealing of how yellow eyes knows though.
> 
> If I read right it is Gimgroth's turn to act.


correct. youll find out, and it wont be pretty

----------


## MrAbdiel

Looks like Gimgroth might have splatted his two remaining attackers. Bertelis booped one of his own, but at 7 damage, its unlikely to fell even a lowly skaven slave.

----------


## LarsWester

> Looks like Gimgroth might have splatted his two remaining attackers. Bertelis booped one of his own, but at 7 damage, its unlikely to fell even a lowly skaven slave.


Oh all four that made the mistake of attacking Gimgroth are bleeding out.  That is why he moved to engage with those around Bertelis.

----------


## wilphe

> You did just save her life and all.  And she is beautiful, and marrying age.
> 
> You could set the record for most universally doomed man in Bretonnia


It would be inconsistent with Wighard's characterisation to try, except by getting a bit too a local culture he doesn't fully understand

(And you missed the chance to tell me that poetry is a Brionnian thing, Bordeleaux's shtick is getting drunk)


OOC though it would be another way to yank on Bertelis' _confused_ feelings towards his step-mom

----------


## MrAbdiel

> It would be inconsistent with Wighard's characterisation to try, except by getting a bit too a local culture he doesn't fully understand
> 
> (And you missed the chance to tell me that poetry is a Brionnian thing, Bordeleaux's shtick is getting drunk)
> 
> 
> OOC though it would be another way to yank on Bertelis' _confused_ feelings towards his step-mom


Hahaha, Bertelis being honor bound to challenge a Wighard to a duel for attempting to move on his fathers wife, forcing Gimgroth as his second to have to kill him, would be the most tragic and metal end to the old members of the Company.  Ends with another funeral; Wighard and Gimgroth retire from adventuring; pass the torch to the second wave

EDIT: *Glod* and *Jasmine* up again.  Two Slaves left on Glod; three now wedged between Bertelis and Gimgroth.  Two Jezzails having just fired are likely reloading?

EDIT EDIT:  And our schtick is sailing!  >:( We just make the best wine in the world and have more to celebrate because we're so great at sailing.

----------


## wilphe

> And our schtick is sailing!


LAnguille says salut

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine, gimme a flat agility test

----------


## bramblefoot

shall i move the game ahead?

----------


## farothel

I've just made my dream post.
@MrAbdiel: I hope you don't mind me putting some details about the disease in your father's castle in the game.

----------


## bramblefoot

> I've just made my dream post.
> @MrAbdiel: I hope you don't mind me putting some details about the disease in your father's castle in the game.


i approve! this is so much story fodder, far more than i could come up with by myself

_cackles_

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*5*] v. 64 agi

----------


## MrAbdiel

Works for me, Farothel.  Great rolls Dojango (you were due!).

And I think its skaven time Bramble.  One slave left on Glod, three between Gimgroth and Bertelis; two jazzails what I hope are reloading; or perhaps swapping weapons!

----------


## MrAbdiel

One day were gonna line up the best blunderbus shot ever for Jasmine and it will pay off all the rotten blunder-bad shes had to deal with leading up to it!

Unrelated, Bertelis must parry!  (1d100)[*26*].  Will use last fate point if necessary.  Looking for 81 or less.(1d100)[*8*].

----------


## bramblefoot

> One day were gonna line up the best blunderbus shot ever for Jasmine and it will pay off all the rotten blunder-bad shes had to deal with leading up to it!
> 
> Unrelated, Bertelis must parry!  [roll0].  Will use last fate point if necessary.  Looking for 81 or less.[roll1].


had she failed that test, it would have been her hand

----------


## dojango

Hopefully I can upgrade to a jezzail very soon...

----------


## bramblefoot

> Hopefully I can upgrade to a jezzail very soon...


possibly _rubs hands together_

----------


## LarsWester

confirming a Fury 
*WSvs77* - (1d100)[*4*] *Damage* - (3d10)[*1*][*10*][*7*](18)
That's half a dozen kills in 3 rounds.

----------


## bramblefoot

all toast. should you wish to charge im gonna need agility at -20 or step in something large and trappy

----------


## MrAbdiel

Down to one slave on Glod, and one between Bertelis and Gimgroth.  Glods go again!  FEEENEESH THEM!

Edit: Jasmine maintaining her secrecy.  Absolute Moot Commando.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Hopefully I can upgrade to a jezzail very soon...


you do not have follow trail so it is impossible to find ze skaven

----------


## LarsWester

> all toast. should you wish to charge im gonna need agility at -20 or step in something large and trappy


Not sure what this is referring to Bramblefoot.  Who are you asking to make an agility test?  Currently I think there's the 1 slave by Glod and after Gimgroth's attacks there would be 1 by him and Bertelis.  Gimgroth used a Fortune Point to move up and join Sir Bertelis last round as all the Slaves on him were dead.

----------


## bramblefoot

its not really a contest, but if you wanna finish em, just roll and narrate

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, thats right!  Jasmine hard-shifted to marine for dodge and whatnot.  Aw well.  Were at their rat hole.  Atleast they didnt flee down it and warn the others yet.

Will post more when I get home; play up the jezzail wound a bit I think.

Edit: Actually I'll let Gimgroth and Glod have the honor of splatting the last rats in their descriptive posts before I do anything.  It would be... presumptuous to assume Bertelis blind-kills one!

----------


## bramblefoot

Who said there was only one rathole?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Oh, thats right!  Jasmine hard-shifted to marine for dodge and whatnot.  Aw well.  Were at their rat hole.  Atleast they didnt flee down it and warn the others yet.
> 
> Will post more when I get home; play up the jezzail wound a bit I think.


Certainly not you!  Theres atleast two - the straight down one, and the one these slaves boiled out of.  But this is the one they thought was worth guarding so thats worth something!

----------


## wilphe

Just wondering if the skaven got their bonus for outnumbering

----------


## wilphe

> I've just made my dream post.


We ready to see his lordship?

----------


## wilphe

> _Bertelis is from the province of Bordeleaux, in Bretonnia; a land of sparkling coasts, verdant hills, flourishing vineyards and rampant alcoholism. His fathers fief specifically is far enough inland to be quite idyllic; far from the haunted border with Mousillon, Beast-ridden forests and irreverent sailors._




So this would put him where?

The next line above the UX?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah, I figure if you draw a line from the X straight up, it's halfway between the X and the river, pretty close to the border with Bastonne.




> Just wondering if the skaven got their bonus for outnumbering


They had been early on; but once it became 3 vs 2 with Bertelis  after Gimgroth mangled all his portion, there was no bonus to give.  Mostly it's just been Molan spiking his damage rolls on the dwarves.

And _only_ the dwarves.

*Cradles wounds*

----------


## bramblefoot

> Yeah, I figure if you draw a line from the X straight up, it's halfway between the X and the river, pretty close to the border with Bastonne.
> 
> 
> 
> They had been early on; but once it became 3 vs 2 with Bertelis  after Gimgroth mangled all his portion, there was no bonus to give.  Mostly it's just been Molan spiking his damage rolls on the dwarves.
> 
> And _only_ the dwarves.
> 
> *Cradles wounds*


youll live. maybe you should bump your toughness

----------


## farothel

Time for another Sir Humphrey Applebee moment.

----------


## wilphe

Bruno - Sir Humphrey

Wighard - Yes PM Era Bernard

Bertelis - Series 1 YM Hacker

----------


## wilphe

Is his Lordship expecting the two of us to go back with his troops?

Because that is not what Bruno asked for

----------


## bramblefoot

> Is his Lordship expecting the two of us to go back with his troops?
> 
> Because that is not what Bruno asked for


what did you ask for?

oh yeah, a party of men to go to bertelis help

----------


## LarsWester

> Oh, thats right!  Jasmine hard-shifted to marine for dodge and whatnot.  Aw well.  Were at their rat hole.  Atleast they didnt flee down it and warn the others yet.
> 
> Will post more when I get home; play up the jezzail wound a bit I think.
> 
> Edit: Actually I'll let Gimgroth and Glod have the honor of splatting the last rats in their descriptive posts before I do anything.  It would be... presumptuous to assume Bertelis blind-kills one!


Oh I'm good with the Hedgehog Knight killing the last by us.   Probably easy to hit as it screams in terror due to the Dwarf of Death that is Gimgroth.   I'd say post your attack and jezzail wound embellishment and I'll post Gimgroth's reaction of seeing the wound up close.

----------


## farothel

> what did you ask for?
> 
> oh yeah, a party of men to go to bertelis help


I don't mind going back with the soldiers.  The pilgrims are safe for now, so we can head back with back-up.  And some might need medical assistance.

----------


## bramblefoot

ignore the roll

(1d100)[*49*]

----------


## wilphe

> I don't mind going back with the soldiers.  The pilgrims are safe for now, so we can head back with back-up.  And some might need medical assistance.


That is really going to de-synch the timelines

Unless all four of them get captured really quickly

----------


## bramblefoot

> That is really going to de-synch the timelines
> 
> Unless all four of them get captured really quickly


prolly best to stay with wighard

----------


## farothel

> prolly best to stay with wighard


sure, no problem.  I'm okay with staying at the castle.  Just saying that I didn't mind going back.

----------


## bramblefoot

if you want, ill let you play sergent nepveau and his second

----------


## wilphe

I'm good, I have Kwolf hanging around team Winston

----------


## MrAbdiel

> youll live. maybe you should bump your toughness


Victim blaming!

Edit: in defense of commando Jasmine, shes aced all her stealth rolls and most of her perception stuff.  Shouldnt she be entitled to some kind of roll to not get bonked and bagged?  Its just that it happened to her once before kind of abruptly back in Altdorf.  While bold action often becomes folly (dont I know it) Im afraid of denying our brave little marine some genuine earned heroics.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Victim blaming!


im not the one who has no darkvision, nor the one with an overdeveloped sense of honor!

----------


## dojango

Yeah unless the gutter runner got 5 degrees of success on a perception test and/or silent-move test I'd like a chance to spot it.

----------


## bramblefoot

he got 3, so i will gib you a perception test

_prays in queekish_

----------


## wilphe

> Edit: in defense of commando Jasmine, shes aced all her stealth rolls and most of her perception stuff.  Shouldnt she be entitled to some kind of roll to not get bonked and bagged?  Its just that it happened to her once before kind of abruptly back in Altdorf.


So not so much Women in Refrigerators as Halflings in Minifridges

----------


## wilphe

> he got 3, so i will gib you a perception test
> 
> _prays in queekish_


And he has got to hit her and Strike to Stun

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*100*] v. 66

OK, it's a fair cop, guvn'r

----------


## MrAbdiel

> [roll0] v. 66
> 
> OK, it's a fair cop, guvn'r


Lmao.

The defense withdraws its motion your honor.  *rests face in palms.*

----------


## wilphe

_Triksy halflings we hates hates them_

----------


## bramblefoot

> [roll0] v. 66
> 
> OK, it's a fair cop, guvn'r





> Lmao.
> 
> The defense withdraws its motion your honor.  *rests face in palms.*


the prosecution asks for the original ruling to be reinstated. the prosecution feels with that bad of a roll, the halfling gets carted off to the butchers

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*89*] v. 22 for the toughness test.  Also a bad failure.

----------


## bramblefoot

> [roll0] v. 22 for the toughness test.  Also a bad failure.


why dont you rp getting clocked over the head and getting dragged into the depths of the warrens. you never know, i might be merciful

 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh Bramble, whats the verdict on this hole? Without going into how trappy it may be or not, is it a sloped entrance one could theoretically come back out of, or a drop down like the last one we noted and passed?

----------


## bramblefoot

It could be traversed but only on all fours

----------


## MrAbdiel

...Guess I'm glad I didn't choose 'claustrophobia' for my crazy.

What do Glod and Gimgroth think, about exploring such a hideously compact tunnel?  They can't possibly have taken the slaves that way.

----------


## wilphe

Maybe they didn't move them in one piece

----------


## bramblefoot

> Oh Bramble, whats the verdict on this hole? Without going into how trappy it may be or not, is it a sloped entrance one could theoretically come back out of, or a drop down like the last one we noted and passed?


theoretically yes

----------


## wilphe

_Yess, stupid stupid human

Dug with cunning cunning are our tunnels

But Bretonnians bad bad for eating

Taste too much much of garlic_

----------


## bramblefoot

> _Yess, stupid stupid human
> 
> Dug with cunning cunning are our tunnels
> 
> But Bretonnians bad bad for eating
> 
> Taste too much much of garlic_


https://thumbs.gfycat.com/QuarterlyZ...imp-mobile.mp4

----------


## farothel

FP for the haggle roll: (1d100)[*85*] vs 28

EDIT: still a failure, but not a critical failure.

----------


## LarsWester

I'm for checking out the tunnel it is possible that it leads to something larger where the prisoners are kept.  Possibly a back door rather than the main entrance.

----------


## bramblefoot

> I'm for checking out the tunnel it is possible that it leads to something larger where the prisoners are kept.  Possibly a back door rather than the main entrance.


do yall want me to wait for glod, or go?

i thought id check

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah, lets wait for Mr. Morovir to post again before we drag him into a death trap.  Good instinct.

----------


## wilphe

Hire the two who don't look shady

Also:

Berthold the Valet is still with us?

----------


## bramblefoot

> Hire the two who don't look shady
> 
> Also:
> 
> Berthold the Valet is still with us?


yes he is, although with much grumbling

----------


## wilphe

That's what I thought, because Bruno "acquired" him but he has not said or done anything

----------


## farothel

Sorry, it's been busy at work and I kinda forgot about him.

Speaking of busy at work, next week Sunday-Wednesday I'll be at a conference in Belfast and I'll be slower to post (only mornings and maybe some evenings).  The hotel should have Wifi, so I will be able to pop in at times.

----------


## Morovir

Apologies for my absence - I've had work training for the past few days which has taken up a lot of my evenings. Glod is very much in favour of heading into the tunnel.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Then into the tunnel we go! Bramble, you are clear to describe how we arrive in the Free Treasure and Prisoners room.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Sorry, it's been busy at work and I kinda forgot about him.
> 
> Speaking of busy at work, next week Sunday-Wednesday I'll be at a conference in Belfast and I'll be slower to post (only mornings and maybe some evenings).  The hotel should have Wifi, so I will be able to pop in at times.


no worries. have fun in belfast!

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth's perception check
*PerceptionVs48* - (1d100)[*92*]  wooo nelly that's bad.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm perception *Vs31* - (1d100)[*63*]; silent move *Vs11* - (1d100)[*90*]

Edit. Indeed, a froZen wave of rolls.

Just to keep it all straight, I think we need a perception and silent move from Gimgroth, and a perception/search, perception, and move silently from Glod.  I think our chances of moving undetected are basically nil; but hopefully we can spot whatever is coming!

----------


## bramblefoot

> Hmm perception [roll0]; silent move [roll1]
> 
> Edit. Indeed, a froZen wave of rolls.
> 
> Just to keep it all straight, I think we need a perception and silent move from Gimgroth, and a perception/search, perception, and move silently from Glod.  I think our chances of moving undetected are basically nil; but hopefully we can spot whatever is coming!


basically we have a herd of elephants

----------


## MrAbdiel

> basically we have a herd of elephants


WFRP is mad unfriendly to rogues.  Its almost suicide to wear less than chain most of the time!

----------


## wilphe

> Sorry, it's been busy at work and I kinda forgot about him.


Don't worry I've been doing logisitic stuff and I forgot about him too.

I only remembered him on a re-read

----------


## wilphe

Bad haggling aside, at 20gc each I expect them to quite competent and stay with us at least to Montfort

(1d100)[*80*]

----------


## LarsWester

wow awfully rolling continues for Gimgroth.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Only the grace of Glod can save us now!

----------


## bramblefoot

Can I get a marching order for the tunnel peeps

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth-front Bertelis-mid Glod-rear was established earlier and I think it still stands.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yep, maximising use of darkvision on front and back; minimising the spoilerism of the candlelight.  Ill probably get shot first still, being the tall guy with the candle; but still!

----------


## wilphe

Kwolf has noped out of going underground

----------


## bramblefoot

> Kwolf has noped out of going underground


as he should! you never know if skaven like birds

_yes-yes, eat crow!_

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, those skaven will be eating crow; dont worry about that

Well, I might give Gimgroth a chance to point out the origin of the blunderbuss before Bertelis makes his next managed risk desperate plan adjustment.  Suspecting Jasmine is in there with them changes things not undramatically.

----------


## dojango

Can I make an Agi test to try and wriggle out of the restraints?

----------


## bramblefoot

at like -30. the skaven have you strapped down tight

----------


## LarsWester

Dojango any tell-tale personal modifications done to your blunderbuss?

Bramble how would Gimgroth tell if it was Jasmine's?
*BS* - (1d100)[*70*] in case that is needed for the above. Weird to use that ability in a non attack way but I think it fits.   Or *Perception* - (1d100)[*12*] if you want that instead.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Dojango any tell-tale personal modifications done to your blunderbuss?
> 
> Bramble how would Gimgroth tell if it was Jasmine's?
> [roll0] in case that is needed for the above. Weird to use that ability in a non attack way but I think it fits.   Or [roll1] if you want that instead.


its a story detail. no roll required

----------


## bramblefoot

_poke poke_

berty, glod, jasmine, your up

----------


## MrAbdiel

I am here!  I will post later today; helping out the old fam with some garden labor and then I have a session of Terror in Talabheim to run; but tonight!  Tonight Bertelis proposes preposterous Plan Phase two: Preposter harder.

----------


## bramblefoot

> I am here!  I will post later today; helping out the old fam with some garden labor and then I have a session of Terror in Talabheim to run; but tonight!  Tonight Bertelis proposes preposterous Plan Phase two: Preposter harder.


good, good, i hope you are all prepared for the mother of all battles

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sometimes I write so weirdly as Bertelis it is unclear what I am saying, but the plan he us proposing is:

We won't do any good sneaking around because the rats are better at sneaking than us, and it's going to be a big scrum at the end either way.  The best we can do is engage the enemy quickly, before harm comes to our people, especially Jasmine if she's here.  So:

_1. Each of us goes into one of the three branch tunnels from the main chamber (Gimgroth and Glod to herd the poor old slave into the tunnel that leads to the surface, for his own safety).
2. Whoever encounters the enemy first start making a lot of noise and fall back to the main chamber.
3. Hearing this noise echoing through the tunnels, everyone turns and runs back to the main chamber.
4.  Try to manoeuvre so that we are fighting with out backs to the crawly exit tunnel.
5a. Fight so gloriously that we kill many rats and scatter the survivors, at which point we can maraud through the tunnels freeing captives and killing enemy survivors where they hide.
OR
5b. Die nobly beside each other, as did our most glorious ancestors._

But splitting up this way, naturally, needs party buy in.  Bertelis is just stumped because none of us can track where this blunderbus might have come from and therefore where Jasmine is; so he needs to check all the options RIGHT AWAY because he can't stand the thought of a friend, especially a woman, suffering while he takes extra caution.  How quickly Deanna's situation went from captivity to throat-cutting is alive in his mind.

----------


## farothel

Do we have any idea how much time we need to get to the next inn?

----------


## wilphe

I see we simul-posted, Wighard asked the mercs for their input

----------


## farothel

no problem.  The mercs can be there while we discuss.

----------


## wilphe

Wighard can cast light a few times if necessary.

----------


## wilphe

> no problem.  The mercs can be there while we discuss.


Given what we are paying them I would expect them to be pretty competent

----------


## bramblefoot

fyi, are you waiting on me, or am i waiting on you?

just checking

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*74*] v. 34 agi

well, looks like I can't do anything but wait patiently

----------


## MrAbdiel

> [roll0] v. 34 agi
> 
> well, looks like I can't do anything but wait patiently


Boo.  You.... could... reroll with lucky charm?  But eh, it's a low threshold to chase.  Sorry Jasmine; we'll all save each other before this venture is through.  Gimgroth and Glod still to weigh in on operation "kick the hornet's nest" but we're moving as fast as we can stumble in the dark.

----------


## Morovir

Agility -10: (1d100)[*50*] TN 30

----------


## LarsWester

Sounds like a path to a glorious death surrounded by foes.   What dwarf would turn that down?
*AgiVS38* - (1d100)[*14*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Woo!  Morovir, if Glod is also quite Gimli about this plan, then I think were ready to roll.

*vs27* - (1d100)[*7*] that -10 agi for mail really coming up a lot but I sure do appreciate the armor in combat!

Woo! Success, even if there was another penalty for candlelight.  Sounds like Glod might have gotten pinged with a trap but Gimgroth and Bertelis avoided them.

Bramble, is this harebrained scheme clearish in your head?  Split up into three tunnels hoping to find the prisoners and especially Jasmine, then fall back together and fight whatever comes?

----------


## bramblefoot

> Woo!  Morovir, if Glod is also quite Gimli about this plan, then I think were ready to roll.
> 
> [roll0] that -10 agi for mail really coming up a lot but I sure do appreciate the armor in combat!
> 
> Woo! Success, even if there was another penalty for candlelight.  Sounds like Glod might have gotten pinged with a trap but Gimgroth and Bertelis avoided them.
> 
> Bramble, is this harebrained scheme clearish in your head?  Split up into three tunnels hoping to find the prisoners and especially Jasmine, then fall back together and fight whatever comes?


clearer now

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oof, thats a trap alright.  Hmm.  I guess if I can see it happen, its just as were about to part ways and explore the seperate tunnels?  We might not get a chance to split up before we summon the horde.  Nail that WP, Glod!

----------


## bramblefoot

> Oof, thats a trap alright.  Hmm.  I guess if I can see it happen, its just as were about to part ways and explore the seperate tunnels?  We might not get a chance to split up before we summon the horde.  Nail that WP, Glod!


correctamundo

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright.  Well, Morovir/Glod, since you are the one who might be in unsurpressable agony, its gonna be up to you!

Whether you make the WP roll and cry out or not, youre the one who saw the secret switch; so if you want to throw it and try out luck or lot is up to you.  But if you end up crying out I think were getting ready to face the hordes.

----------


## wilphe

Pillar of Radiance
Casting Number: 28
Casting Time: Full action
Ingredient: A diamond worth at least 100 gc (+3)
Description: You focus and concentrate the energy of Hysh into a deadly column of burning light anywhere within 48 yards (24 squares). Use the large template. Those affected take a Damage 4 hit and must make a successful Agility Test or suffer the effects of dazzling brightness. As this is such a potent conjuration, all Wizards within a 5-mile radius are aware of the disturbance in the Aethyr that this spell causes. Using this spell for anything other than daemonic combat is deeply frowned upon by the Elder Hierophants of the Light Order ROS

+++++++++++

Wighard is trying a long odds cast (he need 25 on 3d10); but I feel if this is successful this will encourage them to go away

----------


## bramblefoot

> Pillar of Radiance
> Casting Number: 28
> Casting Time: Full action
> Ingredient: A diamond worth at least 100 gc (+3)
> Description: You focus and concentrate the energy of Hysh into a deadly column of burning light anywhere within 48 yards (24 squares). Use the large template. Those affected take a Damage 4 hit and must make a successful Agility Test or suffer the effects of dazzling brightness. As this is such a potent conjuration, all Wizards within a 5-mile radius are aware of the disturbance in the Aethyr that this spell causes. Using this spell for anything other than daemonic combat is deeply frowned upon by the Elder Hierophants of the Light Order ROS
> 
> +++++++++++
> 
> Wighard is trying a long odds cast (he need 25 on 3d10); but I feel if this is successful this will encourage them to go away


please do! you never know whats gonna happen.

also, please roll initiative. you must beat a 12 to get the spell off first

----------


## wilphe

Waiting on Bruno

(1d10)[*4*] Init +5

So no he won't get it off before the enemy goes, but if they charge us they will be a bigger target...

----------


## wilphe

So who are they shooting at?

Siobhan and Berthold and passengers or Wighard and passengers?

----------


## bramblefoot

siobhan and berthold. they know soemthings up with siobhan

----------


## wilphe

She's a popular girl

I wouldn't piss her off if I were them

----------


## bramblefoot

Glod, we still need a flat wp test

----------


## farothel

(1d10+4)[*9*] : initiative for Bruno

BTW: are we supposed to have a chance to survive this, as both groups seem to be badly outnumbered?

----------


## bramblefoot

oops. im sorry, ill pull something out of my gm cap

----------


## wilphe

Well we are now within half a mile of the inn.

They should be able to see or hear what is going on

----------


## wilphe

Close but not quite

Of course could try re-roll (or even just re-roll the 5)

Or tap energy from Siobhan (because we don't know what she can do)

And even failure on channelling that much Hysh is going to attract the attention of any spellcasters in the vicinity - of course such spellcasters are likely to be grail damsels, which has its own problems

Or it turns out the winds of magic are unusually strong today (Core 145)

_The Casting Roll assumes an average amount of energy is available
from the Winds of Magic, but this is not always the case. There
are places of power, where magic is infused in the landscape, that
spellcasting is easier. Conversely, in some areas, the winds blow but
lightly, making it more difficult. Certain times of the year can provide
similar boons and penalties. When the Chaos moon Morrslieb is full,
for example, magic is in the air.
GMs can reflect these variable winds in two ways. First, the GM can
give a bonus or penalty to each d10 used for a Casting Roll (+/1, +/2,
etc.). Second, the GM can provide extra d10s to roll, or take them away.

Spellcasters can detect such areas with a successful Magical Sense Test._

Or you know his first expenditure of XP for Kwolf was going to be to boost Wighards magic rating - so anticipating that happening - and the two of them don't have to be in the same place for that to work

----------


## wilphe

Personally I like the idea of strong winds and making the spell unusually potent thereby immolating their leader like an ant under a magnifying glass

----------


## bramblefoot

> Close but not quite
> 
> Of course could try re-roll (or even just re-roll the 5)
> 
> Or tap energy from Siobhan (because we don't know what she can do)
> 
> And even failure on channelling that much Hysh is going to attract the attention of any spellcasters in the vicinity - of course such spellcasters are likely to be grail damsels, which has its own problems
> 
> Or it turns out the winds of magic are unusually strong today (Core 145)
> ...


thank you for the tidbit. i will say you called upon siobhan

----------


## farothel

If we´re in a pass and I fire my pistol i´ll, the sound will probably carry.  But I´ll most likely only post tomorrow (I can´t really do the roll code on my phone).

----------


## wilphe

Ok

I don't want to move too far without your input, but we can fail forward and set something up

----------


## wilphe

(1d100)[*64*] Ag54

----------


## LarsWester

Team Skaven tunnel is still waiting for a WP from Glod.   
Does Glod have a Magic characteristic?  Would he sense the spell Wighard cast?   Are we too far away?

----------


## bramblefoot

the wp test is to avoid screaming after stepping in the bear trap

(1d100)[*43*]

----------


## bramblefoot

i just rolled for him, and he's silent, albeit bear-trapped

----------


## LarsWester

Well then Gimgroth will continue searching down his tunnel.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Sorry guys, I was out of the loop for a couple days but I'm back and catching up now.

EDIT:  Wighard... has had a bit of a rough day.

----------


## wilphe

> EDIT:  Wighard... has had a bit of a rough day.


Preferable to getting massacred

We will have to see how long it takes to get his eyesight back and what has happened to Siobhan

----------


## wilphe

Could we give Bruno a chance to react to what happened please?

I tried to set that up and we are already days ahead of the other group with no need to rush

----------


## bramblefoot

sure, sorry! fingies got ahead of me

----------


## farothel

I have reacted and set it up so Wighard and Bruno (and Siobhan) can have a nice long chat which will only take 10 minutes or so in game time while the other group catches up.

----------


## wilphe

Siobhan has taken 17 damage less TBx2 to her left arm

She is also wearing Leather, so if she has a TB of 3, she has lost 9 wounds, which is bad but not critical

----------


## bramblefoot

sounds good to me

----------


## wilphe

> Sounds ok
> 
> BTW I tabelised everybody
> 
> Who
> WS
> BS
> Str
> Tgh
> ...


And Languages

Who
Bretonnian
Tilean
Classical
Norscan
Arabyan
Battle Tongue
Khazalid
Magick
Halfling
Kislevin
Arcane Dwarf

Bertelis
x
x
x
x
x
x






Gimgroth

x



x
x





Wighard
x
x
x




x




Bruno












Jasmine








x
x


Glod






x



x

----------


## wilphe

Realise better like this:

Who
Bertelis
Gimgroth
Wighard
Bruno
Jasmine
Glod

Bretonnian
x

x




Tilean
x
x
x




Classical
x

x




Norscan
x






Arabyan
x






Battle Tongue
x
x





Khazalid

x



x

Magick


x




Halfling




x


Kislev




x


Arcane Dwarf





x

----------


## wilphe

Advanced Skills:

Who
Bertelis
Gimgroth
Wighard
Bruno
Jasmine
Glod

Animal Training
x


x



Blather
x


x



Channelling


x




Charm Animal







Dodge Blow
x
x

x
x
x

Follow Trail



x



Heal

x
x




Hypnotism







Lip Reading







Magical Sense


x




Navigation
x


x
x


Pick Lock




x


Prepare Poison







Runecraft





x

Sail




x


Set Trap







Shadowing




x


Sleight of Hand







Torture







Ventriloquism

----------


## wilphe

I put all the multi-catagories together

Who
Bertelis
Gimgroth
Wighard
Bruno
Jasmine
Glod

LANGUAGE







Read/Write
x

x
x
x
x

Bretonnian
x

x




Tilean
x
x
x




Classical
x

x




Norscan
x






Arabyan
x






Battle Tongue
x
x





Khazalid

x



x

Halfling




x


Kislev




x


ARCANE







Arcane Dwarf





x

Magick


x




SECRET







Scout




x


Guild





x









ACADEMIC







Geneology/Heradlry
x


x
x


Strat/Tactics
x






Geography
x






Law


x




Magic


x




Necromancy


x




Theology


x




History





x

Runes





x









COMMON







Bretonnia
x






Tilea
x
x





Araby
x






Norsca
x






Dwarves

x



x

Halflings




x










PERFORM







Flute
x






Musician



x



Singer





x









TRADE







Cartographer
x






Smith

x



x

Apothecary


x




Cook




x


Weaponsmith





x

Armourer





x

Gunsmith





x

----------


## MrAbdiel

Very cool, Wilphe!

I'm likely to pick up Charm Animal and another Perform skill soon, now that I'm in Entertainer; but I'd like to justify it with another "Bertelis hides from his trauma by amusing pilgrim children and confiding in his horses" tidbit or two.

I have the option of picking up Hypnotism and Ventriloquist while I'm there, but... Well, I'm resisting my urge to try to get 100% completion on WFRP just cuz.

After this pilgrimmage and a spa weekend in the sanity waters of the Shallayan temple, Berty's going back through Sergeant and then, Lady Willing, into Knight of the Realm.  If he can afford a Bretonnian Warhorse by then!

----------


## dojango

While they're distracted going to try another agi roll (1d100)[*36*] v. 34

----------


## wilphe

Need Contortionist

Still 1/3 chance is not bad

----------


## bramblefoot

> While they're distracted going to try another agi roll [roll0] v. 34


thats enough to get a limb free

----------


## bramblefoot

@morovir

waiting on your move

----------


## LarsWester

Bot me.  My boys are sick.  Don't have free time now.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No worries Lars.  Look after the champs, we'll be here when you get back.  Gimgroth will do his bloody deeds and I expect there will be rats to spare when you return.

----------


## wilphe

> Bot me.  My boys are sick.  Don't have free time now.


Good luck

Send licks and hugs

----------


## wilphe

And Basics:

Who
Bertelis
Gimgroth
Wighard
Bruno
Jasmine
Glod

Animal Care
x

x
x



Charm
x

x
x
x


Command
x

x
x



Concealment







Consume Alcohol

x

x
x
x

Disguise







Drive

x
x
x



Evaluate




x
x

Gamble

x

x
x


Gossip
x
x
x
x
x
x

Haggle


x

x


Intimidate

x


x
x

Outdoor Survival
x


x
x


Ride
x
x

x



Row




x


Scale Sheer Surface





x

Search

x
x
x
x


Silent Move




x


Swim


x

x
x

----------


## Morovir

I must once again make apologies for my absence - I've essentially been working until I sleep for the past few days.

----------


## bramblefoot

apology accepted

will someone run gimgroth for me?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Can do (unless someone else dearly desires to, as Ive been hogging the sacred rite of botting).

Bramble, you mentioned Glod picked up on something - is it something he might notice with perception or a gut instinct?  Or were you desiring Morovir to fill in the blank to make the situation more dangerous in your collaborative DM style?

If the danger is just that the enemy is trying to stall us for reinforcements, Gimgroth is gonna charge right in - better the enemy reinforce a pile of corpses!

----------


## bramblefoot

> Can do (unless someone else dearly desires to, as Ive been hogging the sacred rite of botting).
> 
> Bramble, you mentioned Glod picked up on something - is it something he might notice with perception or a gut instinct?  Or were you desiring Morovir to fill in the blank to make the situation more dangerous in your collaborative DM style?
> 
> If the danger is just that the enemy is trying to stall us for reinforcements, Gimgroth is gonna charge right in - better the enemy reinforce a pile of corpses!


i would like glod to fill it in with danger

----------


## MrAbdiel

Thanks Bramble, understood.

No worries for the absense Morovir; gotta make that moolah.  I guess its up to you to make this scenario more perilous with something Glod spots of intuits.  After that,  Gimgroth is going to charge in - he is not one to delay long when there are raki for slaying!

Edit:  also, go Jasmine; what a move!  And the dice didnt even betray you like they usually do.

----------


## wilphe

I'll resolve dream after convo with Bruno is finished - Wighard is mostly coherent but has some rambling ideas about how neither of the ladies should admit to using belladonna (like Bertelis should not know how to use a Firearm) and if this goes wrong (which it probably won't - because its an easy job) he doesn't want either of them to have to take the responsiblity



And I will be happy to run Gimgroth (Bertelis is in that scene already)

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I'll resolve dream after convo with Bruno is finished - Wighard is mostly coherent but has some rambling ideas about how neither of the ladies should admit to using belladonna (like Bertelis should not know how to use a Firearm) and if this goes wrong (which it probably won't - because its an easy job) he doesn't want either of them to have to take the responsiblity
> 
> 
> 
> And I will be happy to run Gimgroth (Bertelis is in that scene already)


Very good!  For Khaz Modan!


I mean... the other one.

For Krackalacka.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I gently caress one enemy with my dagger.  Which, atleast, might deprive him of a defense before someone else kills him.

(1d10+3)[*10*] initiative!

EDIT:


Rat Fight - a Game of Honor and Diplomacy

13 - Gimgroth - (Round 1 Perceived)
12 - Skavenslaves - (Round 1 Scarpered)
10 - Jasmine - (Round 1 Autoemancipated)
10 - Bertelis - (Round 1 Attacked)
7- ???? - (Round 1 Existed In Potential Ominously)
6 - Clan Rats - (Round 1 Defensively circled)
5 - Glod - (Round 1 Attacked)
5 - The Ratstrosity - (Round 1 Hoist (Own Petard))

----------


## LarsWester

Got a chance to read up.   I preemptively rolled initiative and got a 13.   It's in my last IC post in a spoiler.

----------


## wilphe

Glad to hear you are ok

Still need me to do anything?

----------


## bramblefoot

ratstrosity init

(1d10+3)[*5*]

clanrats init

(1d10+3)[*6*]

skavenslaves init

(1d10+2)[*12*]

other init

(1d10+3)[*7*]

----------


## wilphe

Not that an eyepatch and a Raven isn't a banging look - but Wighard is not ready yet

----------


## wilphe

It's a bit weird inside Wighard's head right now

Well, weirder than normal

----------


## bramblefoot

> Not that an eyepatch and a Raven isn't a banging look - but Wighard is not ready yet


whatever you say, odin

----------


## dojango

Bout that time, I guess:  (1d10+6)[*10*] init

----------


## farothel

I'm not following: does Wighard have a skaven captured in the inn?  When did that happen?

----------


## bramblefoot

he has the consciousness of a skaven, courtesy of the raven lord

----------


## MrAbdiel

Or he's experiencing some combined form of hallucination/informative vision.  Who can say?

@Morovir, you're up my man.  Clobber a rat if you care to, and roll initiative!  Or else do what a Glod might do in such a situation!

----------


## dojango

If the skavenslave is running away from me without using the disengage action, doesn't that mean I get an attack of opportunity on it?  If so, gonna try to trip it up again as it runs away...  (1d100)[*40*] v. 34

----------


## bramblefoot

yeh. not that its gonna do you much good with those rolls

 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## wilphe

> Or he's experiencing some combined form of hallucination/informative vision.  Who can say?


OOC: I wanted a justification for taking Queekish as a language pick

IC: _Possibly_ his soul has so much Hysh still attached to it that he is not allowed into what passes for the Skaven afterlife until it dissipates so he is hanging around Wighard

But you know magical stress + hallucinogen + fatigue = Vivid dreams

++++

Wighard had his first vision when he went mad outside the Trundheim mine and it was ambiguous for a long time whether that was a genuine religious experience or a symptom of his insanity

It was not until he was summoned to the College of Light and The Raven showed up there that we got the first confirmation it might be genuine

----------


## wilphe

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=227

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=233


Isven was a later addition to his background when he needed a secret for Siobhan.

Since then I've been working on the assumption that him being _Warrior Born_ is Khaine _always_ having been interested in him and Wighard choosing a career in medicine was a subconscious thwarting of that as well as a deliberate attempt to distance himself from what he did and could become

I have suggested other ideas about Khaine too, but I don't know if Bramble will work them into this campaign

It is one of two possible plot threads that would be suitable premises for entire campaigns

----------


## MrAbdiel

> OOC: I wanted a justification for taking Queekish as a language pick
> 
> IC: _Possibly_ his soul has so much Hysh still attached to it that he is not allowed into what passes for the Skaven afterlife until it dissipates so he is hanging around Wighard
> 
> But you know magical stress + hallucinogen + fatigue = Vivid dreams
> 
> ++++
> 
> Wighard had his first vision when he went mad outside the Trundheim mine and it was ambiguous for a long time whether that was a genuine religious experience or a symptom of his insanity
> ...


The Saga of Wighard is _Bill-And-Teddian_ in its scope.

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Rat Fight - a Game of Honor and Diplomacy
*
13 - Gimgroth - (Round 1 Perceived)
12 - Skavenslaves - (Round 1 Scarpered)
10 - Jasmine - (Round 1 Autoemancipated)
10 - Bertelis - (Round 1 Attacked)
7- ???? - (Round 1 Existed In Potential Ominously)
6 - Clan Rats - (Round 1 Defensively circled)
5 - Glod - (Round 1 Attacked)
5 - The Ratstrosity - (Round 1 Hoist (Own Petard))

Alright! Well, Morovir charged and delivered a whopper of a hit.  I GUESS the rat is entitled to defend itself, but it's Gimgroth's round 2; and then it'll be time for the Slaves to either boil up out of the tunnel, or to continue fleeing up it, depending on how long the tunnel is and how long they take to join the combat (presumably).

It's Grothin' time!

----------


## bramblefoot

rolling defensive parry for clanrat

(1d100)[*85*]


clanrat it ded

----------


## LarsWester

So two successful attacks for Gimgroth but the damage of the first one is probably not enough to kill it alone.  Consider both attacks on the same creature as describe.   Of course it may have a parry because of the shield but then the second one would hit for 13 damage.  Not sure if that's enough to kill it so probably need the parry attempt rolled.
Speaking of parries here are Gimgroth's defenses for this round preemptively rolled.
*ParryVs82* - (1d100)[*3*] for first successful attack
*DodgeVs52* - (1d100)[*72*]  for second successful attack.

----------


## LarsWester

> Glad to hear you are ok
> 
> Still need me to do anything?


The kids are still sick but the life threatening stage is past.

----------


## bramblefoot

clanrat parries

(2d100)[*20*][*75*](95)

what did they have? if you wanna talk about it im here

----------


## farothel

I don't need people in front of my room, I wanted to know if there will be people awake during the night so the alarm can be sounded if skaven attack.  I'll just put my backpack behind the door so people trip (or I wake from the noise).

----------


## bramblefoot

with the story you told, they'll be on alert

----------


## MrAbdiel

> The kids are still sick but the life threatening stage is past.


Glad to hear it mate.  Kids are tough little creatures, but it's still scary.  Give them a... I guess, throat lozenge from this particular cluster of your internet game friends.



Bertelis shot his shot, probably did not damage, might have cost his clanrat a defense if it had one, though.  Using this dagger in the dark fights because I can sort of justify holding a candle with it in the same hand, but MAN it sucks! XD

Reposting initiative for new page:

*Rat Fight - a Game of Honor and Diplomacy*

13 - Gimgroth - (Round 2 Attacked!)
12 - Skavenslaves - (Round 2 Fled round corners!)
10 - Jasmine - (Round 2 Hustled!)
10 - Bertelis - (Round 2 Flailed!)
7- ???? - (Round 2 Existed In Potential Ominously)
6 - Clan Rats - (Round 2 Attacked)
5 - Glod - (Round 1 Attacked)
5 - The Ratstrosity - (Round 2 Chased!)


So Glod is up again to respond to his attacker.  Bramble, there's a clanrat on Bertelis too; you are entitled for him to swing at Bertelis as well!  Though I will remind that he rolled a 100 to hit earlier, and I wrote that up as him getting his spear caught in Bertelis shield.  Do with it what you will; but don't pull your punches now!

After Glod's attack, presuming ???? doesn't manifest and eat us, it'll be Grothin' time again.  Bertelis would _not_ be too proud to receive help, incidentally. :D

----------


## bramblefoot

Thank you for the heads up

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Thank you for the heads up


Watch me end up regretting it when this rat decapitates me. ;_;

----------


## wilphe

For those deeper in the Lore:

What is the canonical position of Bretonnia re Skaven?

Where does it land on the scale between Imperial denial and Tilean openness?

----------


## MrAbdiel

They are very aware of them, and historically have had huge land wars against Skaven.  Bordeleaux, Brionne and Quennelles all have had big rat problems.  And all the extra contact with the Southern Kingdoms plays into it too.  But they also don't have a sprawling sewer system for the rats to colonize; and there's no under-empire in the northern parts of Bretonnia (like Couronne).  So the position is "not in denial of the reality" but perhaps "somewhat in denial of the scale of the threat."

The duke Merovech of Mousillon (1813) rode out with his black knights, suspiciously immune to plague, to deliver the southern dukedoms from skaven warhosts in Brionne and Quenelles.

And then he went crazy, challenged the king and ripped his throat out in single combat.  This began the whole fall of Mousillon as a dukedom of any repute; something all Bretonnian (nobles) know about pretty well.

That's the lore as best I understand it.  Bretonnian nobles know about the Skaven but underestimate their power and numbers.  Bretonnian Peasants know about skaven as a fearful folktale, in the same way they know about other mythical frights like dragons and elves.  Best keep your eyes on your potatoes, landsman.

EDIT: Reading up, it seems Bretonnia does have exploitable sewers! And they have sometimes been exploited.  Lol!

EDIT EDIT:  Huh,the wiki is mocking me.  It's suggesting Bretonnians are even LESS aware of Skaven than Imperials because of the broad lack of scholarship.  Hmm.

*Spoiler: Quote from the wiki*
Show

*Empire and Bretonnia Awareness*

"Here, in my self-imposed Tilean exile, I put pen to parchment and record my knowledge. One day, perhaps, it may serve my brothers and sisters of the Empire, as undeserving as they may be. My name has been mocked and ridiculed in Wolfenburg, for I know a truth that my peers dare not accept. Perhaps I have been too harsh in my criticism of my countrymen; perhaps I have not been harsh enough. Until the day that Sigmar bids me return to my beloved homeland, I shall remain here, in a country where the Ratmen, otherwise known as the Skaven, are known, feared, and actively hunted."
Steffan Paulus Adelhof, Scholar of Wolfenburg[1o]
"We call them La Souriscarle, these fever-rats, who brought the Mal Rougethe Red Deathdown upon us. We lost so much to them, the souls of many great knights and the beauty of our great countryside as well. And we know all too well it is you who brought them upon us: you Empire scum and you Tileans, with your filthy cities of moneylenders, thieves and whores!"
Jacque Bicheau, Bretonnian court scribe[1x]
The deadly claws of the Skaven have preyed on all the lands of the Empire, and not least upon Bretonnia. Seven hundred years after the Great Plague of 1111, the Bretons suffered their own great pestilence of Skaven design, a pox that killed more than half their population. Yet the Bretons remain even more ignorant of their enemies than the people of the Empire, for they have no expert scholars, and their knights are a poor substitute for witch hunters and militiamen.


Yeah, so I think I might have been mostly right; Bretons have less scholarship about them, but they do not have an active suppression campaign to stop the people of Altdorf and Nuln flipping their lids about it all.  I guess the memory of Bretonnian's great plague is hundreds of years more recent than the Empire one, so the memory is better preserved.

EDIT:  Unrelated.

*Spoiler: Deanna Art*
Show



Deanna!  Cover your hair, woman!  They will take you for a woman with a Wissenlander's morals!

----------


## bramblefoot

berty, my skaven has successfully flipped your dagger out of your hand. 

gimme agility to retain the blade

----------


## MrAbdiel

Why you little

*Vs37* - (1d100)[*86*]

The little stinker has got it. Avenge me, Glod!

----------


## farothel

Mail and heavier armour comes with gloves.  Steel gloves hurt when you hit someone with them.  Go for it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

They do!  And only slightly less than a dagger!  But I still have my mace; and now the candle's out I might as well wield it.  Trying to maintain that free parry.  I'll be fine - this nightmare in the dark is much better with a bunch of nightvision allies!|

Glod's Round 2, and then also Gimgroth's Round 3, so Kazakun Kazakit-ha.

----------


## dojango

Are there any hidey-holes or side passages too small for the monster to fit through?  Looking around... (1d100)[*2*] v. 66

----------


## bramblefoot

> Are there any hidey-holes or side passages too small for the monster to fit through?  Looking around... [roll0] v. 66


let me put it this way: if its too small, the ratstrosity can make it big enough in short order

----------


## LarsWester

Bramble any objection to my posting Gimgroth's 3rd round before Glod's 2nd?

----------


## bramblefoot

none here your dwarfiness

----------


## wilphe

> Altdorf  Bögenhafen: 90 
> 
> Two days at 2mph for maybe 8 hours of travel = 32 miles
> 
> Day 3 we might have made 12 more - mostly in the morning before it started raining
> 
> Day 4 depending how long the orc diversion took, another 12 because everything is still muddy
> 
> So, 56 miles travelled, just over halfway to Bogenhafen.
> ...


Day 17 Enter Pass

Day 18 Ambush - Team Roland are still on this, Team Braincell meet lord du moll

Day 19 Braincell make Ludwigs Toes

Day 20 Braincell make Ludwigs Run, arrive Ludwigs Nose

So I think there's a twoday difference, and it will soon become 3

----------


## wilphe

> By the way Wighard is spending a GC a day from his own funds to support the pilgrims
> 
> Which is the equivalent of poor food for 48 people
> 
> It won't be that everyday - because some places they will get fed and looked after for free and he has water and ale to look after


Also:

40 gc from funds to employ  diaz and markofsen

30 gc for Pilgrim Support from Bruni

----------


## Morovir

Very sorry again, could someone autopilot Glod until Monday evening? Have exams that I am definitely not ready for.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Very sorry again, could someone autopilot Glod until Monday evening? Have exams that I am definitely not ready for.


no worries. work first then play

----------


## wilphe

Good luck and all that

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Very sorry again, could someone autopilot Glod until Monday evening? Have exams that I am definitely not ready for.


I got you, bud.  You will be my eyes, in this dark place.

And my arm.

And my axe!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Glod to use his 2nd turn action to charge and hopefully splat that clan rat.

*vs81* - (1d100)[*16*] for (1d10+5)[*6*] or (1d10+5)[*13*]. (Including +10 for charging, +5 for masterwork, +10 for 2v1)

Edit:  There it is.  Bertelis already stripped it's defense, so I think it's cooked; otherwise I guess he scurries away wounded!  Will post now.

----------


## bramblefoot

i didnt parry your attack so i will use the clanrats parry now

(1d100)[*6*]

success

----------


## MrAbdiel

Just posted round 2/3 for Glod and 3 for Bertelis.  Heyyy! Bertelis hit, doing 10 wounds to the Rat Ogre - so probably like 5 or 4.

But Glod!  Glod's having his MOMENT.  Rolling to confirm Grimnir's Fury, *vs71* - (1d100)[*88*] for (1d10)[*8*],  (1d10)[*1*],  (1d10)[*4*] extra damage on top of the 15.

Edit: Fail.  Ahh!  The agony.  Still, 15 wounds from Glod; 10 from Bertelis.  Now, we kind of went out of sequence, so I think the Rat Ogre technically goes again before Gimgroth can respond - but it missed its first swipe, so as the preferred chew toy I am not gonna cry about it.

Edit Edit: Wait, no, I messing this up.  It shows up, swipes Bertelis - Glod and Gimgroth go before Bertelis does.  SO... Gimgroth (round 4) does go, then the ogre (Round 4).

13 - Gimgroth - (Round 3 Attacked!)
12 - Skavenslaves - (Round 3 Fled round corners!)
10 - Jasmine - (Round 3 Hustled!)
10 - Bertelis - (Round 3 Attacked!!)
7- RatOgre - (Round 3 Whiffed!)
6 - Clan Rats - (Round 3 Ded and scattered!)
5 - Glod - (Round 3 Attacked!)
5 - The Ratstrosity - (Round 3 Chased!)

We are now at the top of round 4.

(Unless the Ratstrosity emerges on round 3, I assumed the chase is ongoing.)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Vanity strike for Glod on the back of the fleeing skaven *vs61* - (1d100)[*76*] for (1d10+5)[*15*] Big damage - but a miss!  Even if we considered +10 for outnumbering.

----------


## LarsWester

Glod's strike on Rat Ogre is fury!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Glod's strike on Rat Ogre is fury!


Very nearly!  But I skunked the confirmation roll, sadly.  :(  Still, 15 wounds ain't nothin' to sniff at.

Edit: Gimgroth if you smoosh this Rat Ogre before he skronks anyone then we are getting matching tattoos

----------


## bramblefoot

sadly, i just got a fury of the horned rat on glod

(1d100)[*24*]

(3d10)[*1*][*4*][*8*](13)

that is 17 wounds to glods torso

----------


## MrAbdiel

Dont act sad!  Lol.

Also for my information, when you do multiple attacks and damages, is it your habit to pair attack 1 with damage roll 1 etc; or do you take the top X number of damage rolls where X is the number of hits?  Just so I know when to celebrate and when to cringe!

----------


## bramblefoot

> Dont act sad!  Lol.
> 
> Also for my information, when you do multiple attacks and damages, is it your habit to pair attack 1 with damage roll 1 etc; or do you take the top X number of damage rolls where X is the number of hits?  Just so I know when to celebrate and when to cringe!


i pair the damage rolls with the attack rolls

im not that cruel

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm.

Not to sabotage myself, but the post does say Glod and Bertelis, and its the second roll that hit, and furied.

I think it is on Berty.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Hmm.
> 
> Not to sabotage myself, but the post does say Glod and Bertelis, and its the second roll that hit, and furied.
> 
> I think it is on Berty.


oh! even better!

cause glod is more armored by orders of magnitude

----------


## LarsWester

> Very nearly!  But I skunked the confirmation roll, sadly.  :(  Still, 15 wounds ain't nothin' to sniff at.
> 
> Edit: Gimgroth if you smoosh this Rat Ogre before he skronks anyone then we are getting matching tattoos


I must have missed the confirmation roll.

----------


## MrAbdiel

No sweat, mate.  I was hoping hed get the big swing too; Glod deserves a good true dawi validation kill shot like that.  But its probably better if Morovir is able to roll it himself, so Ah well.

I beleive Gimgroth technically goes before the Rat Ogre just now, if you want to charge in and do some damage.  On the off change you pulp it, well say that last strike on Bertelis was a death flail.

Speaking of which I should defend myself.  -30 to parry the big boy -20 to defend in the dark.

Yuk.  So, let me check my odds.

Agi: 47 - 10 (mail) - 20 (dark) = 17% chance.
Ws: 61 + 5 (BQ) + 10 (defensive) - 20 (dark) - 30 (big rat buffness) = 27%.

So I guess Im trying the parry anyway.  No better time to use that last fate point I reckon 

*vs27* - (1d100)[*33*] or *vs27FP* - (1d100)[*89*]

Edit: damn.  Actually needed 26% anyway but he cleans my clock.  17 wounds minus 7 armor and toughness = 10 wounds.

----------


## MrAbdiel

True to form, Bertelis is heavily injured for the second time today, on 2/15 wounds. After being shot in the head and Peoples Elbowed by a rat ogre.  On my turn Ill roll to see if his insanity kicks in.

This is my second most comically brutalised Warhammer character.

----------


## LarsWester

Long live the Hedgehog Knight.  BtW using the temp Rune of Might.

----------


## wilphe

Found footage of Gimgroth in action:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Holy smokes, look at him go.

Wish I'd not rolled my defenses and explicitly promised to take the damage as a death-blow anyway, now!  But I did; and I, like Bertelis, am bound to my riotous declarations.

*vs49* - (1d100)[*33*]

----------


## LarsWester

*Ag* - (1d100)[*62*] to avoid getting trapped by his most recent victim.

----------


## MrAbdiel

When we reunite, Bertelis is going to insist we start running falling monster drills.  This is getting ridiculous!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oops, nearly forgot I was piloting Glod!

*Vs30Agi* - (1d100)[*2*]

13 - Gimgroth - (Round 4 Attacked!)
12 - Skavenslaves - (Round 4 Vanished!)
10 - Jasmine - (Round 4 Emerged!)
10 - Bertelis - (Round 4 Braced for Impact!)
7 - RatOgre - (Round 4 Died!)
7 - RatOgre's Handler? (Round 4 ???)
6 - Clan Rats - (Round 3 Ded and scattered!)
5 - Glod - (Round 4 Ran!)
5 - The Ratstrosity - (Round 4 Emerged!)

Bramble, I guess that squad of soldiers deserves an initiative; as might the gloomy figure with the dagger. I put the ogre-handler on the same initiative as the ogre; but I don't know if he's buggered off or if he's standing and delivering. Glod's gonna check!

----------


## wilphe

(1d100)[*71*] Toughness 50

----------


## LarsWester

Yep downside of medium armor is that -10% to agility may have to ask if I could use the dodge blow skill instead of straight agility because Gimgroth has the skill but can only dodge little weapons not giant kills.  Also I see a problem when the three of us start searching for a Jasmine who is already surface side.

----------


## farothel

This is actually the first game I've had to roll to dodge falling enemies.

----------


## bramblefoot

soldiers init

(1d10+3)[*7*]

figure with dagger init

(1d10+4)[*5*]

----------


## LarsWester

> This is actually the first game I've had to roll to dodge falling enemies.


To me it always seems like a slap on the wrist for taking away Bramblefoot's toys.

----------


## wilphe

I wouldn't complain if I were you or you risk being torn apart by half a million squigs in the next combat

----------


## farothel

reminds me of a thing one time (a long time ago) in Warhammer fantasy battle: the squig bomb.  At that time the rule was that if the squig handlers ran off, the squigs would all start to go random (individually).  So you put a large unit of those on one of your flanks and move them up front as quickly as possible.  As soon as they are charged, the handlers flee and the squigs become a cloud of individual units that you have to defeat one by one.  Since a game only lasted 6 turns, you could never do so.  Points were only awarded if you got the unit below half strength, which was impossible.  But it could hold like half an army occupied since the cloud gets bigger each turn and as soon as you hit one, you're stopped and in close combat.  Especially Bretonnian players hated it as those things could hold grail knights at bay, losing one to two squigs each turn against a unit that costed ten times more (if only that).  It was the ultimate point denial device.

----------


## LarsWester

> I wouldn't complain if I were you or you risk being torn apart by half a million squigs in the next combat


Aye but then who would Bramblefoot torment?

----------


## MrAbdiel

> reminds me of a thing one time (a long time ago) in Warhammer fantasy battle: the squig bomb.  At that time the rule was that if the squig handlers ran off, the squigs would all start to go random (individually).  So you put a large unit of those on one of your flanks and move them up front as quickly as possible.  As soon as they are charged, the handlers flee and the squigs become a cloud of individual units that you have to defeat one by one.  Since a game only lasted 6 turns, you could never do so.  Points were only awarded if you got the unit below half strength, which was impossible.  But it could hold like half an army occupied since the cloud gets bigger each turn and as soon as you hit one, you're stopped and in close combat.  Especially Bretonnian players hated it as those things could hold grail knights at bay, losing one to two squigs each turn against a unit that costed ten times more (if only that).  It was the ultimate point denial device.


Ah, nothing like a good Tar Pit. :)

Excited for Warhammer: The Old World.  At this rate I might make a border princes bretonnian army, led by the mysterious and handsome Hedgehog knight.

----------


## MrAbdiel

13 - Gimgroth - (Round 4 Attacked!) <<<<<
12 - Skavenslaves - (Round 4 Vanished!)
10 - Jasmine - (Round 4 Emerged!)
10 - Bertelis - (Round 4 Braced for Impact!)
7 - RatOgre - (Round 4 Died!)
7 - RatOgre's Handler? (Round 4 ???)
7 - Men-At-Arms (Round 4 Arrived!)
6 - Clan Rats - (Round 3 Ded and scattered!)
5 - Glod - (Round 4 Ran!)
5 - The Ratstrosity - (Round 4 Emerged!)
5 - Lurky McStabStab (Round 4 Whiffed!)

By my calculations, Lurky McStab-Stab may act; since he showed up running at me in the dark and I used my turn to brace.

Then Gimgroth might wiggle himself free, and Jasmine might convince the men-at-arms to get to work, and Bertelis might consider his freshly stabbed condition.

Also, I enjoy how Jasmine just refuses to understand that we don't do guns over here in Fantasyfrance.

----------


## bramblefoot

> To me it always seems like a slap on the wrist for taking away Bramblefoot's toys.


i dont care about my wfrp toys. besides, with this big brain, i can come up with plenty more

if you would like me to make it dodge blow, i shall consider it

----------


## MrAbdiel

It's a bit of a trade off; it means people with +10% or +20% in dodge blow will do better for sure, and it is fundamentally dodging.  On the other hand, people not trained it dodge will be doing it at 1/2 Agi!  Perhaps a choice, since either seems reasonable.

Also, oh no!  He IS a stabber!  I had wondered if this was going to be the old slave bringing Bertelis back his dagger, and that you were trying to trick me into braining him.  but atleast he missed!

Just in time, I hope, for Gimgroth to saaaave me.

Hopefully, Morovir is out of Exam-hell now.  Check in if you're around, buddy; you helped kill the Ratogre and performed admirably.

----------


## LarsWester

> It's a bit of a trade off; it means people with +10% or +20% in dodge blow will do better for sure, and it is fundamentally dodging.  On the other hand, people not trained it dodge will be doing it at 1/2 Agi!  Perhaps a choice, since either seems reasonable.
> 
> Also, oh no!  He IS a stabber!  I had wondered if this was going to be the old slave bringing Bertelis back his dagger, and that you were trying to trick me into braining him.  but atleast he missed!
> 
> Just in time, I hope, for Gimgroth to saaaave me.
> 
> Hopefully, Morovir is out of Exam-hell now.  Check in if you're around, buddy; you helped kill the Ratogre and performed admirably.


Actually if it was forced to be just the Dodge Blow skill then you couldn't make the attempt untrained as it is an advanced skill.   My recommendation was simply that it was Ag but if you had Dodge Blow bonuses they would apply since that is really what is going on.   Of course dodge the falling corpse would use up one of your possible defenses for that round.    
Bramble so Gimgroth is only carrying his hammer, shield and crossbow.   Any chance he can get a crossbow shot off half trapped under the Rat-Ogre?

----------


## bramblefoot

i would need a strength roll at -20 to get the crossbow and then a bs roll to hit

----------


## LarsWester

let's see if he can get the crossbow.
*S-20* - (1d100)[*59*] not this turn.

----------


## wilphe

> This is actually the first game I've had to roll to dodge falling enemies.


*Equilibrium of Momentum, Bruno.

We know that when an enemy is killed by firearm they usually windmill backwards for several yards.

That creates a forward energy imbalance that means foes dropped in melee are more likely to be propelled forward

Now melee kills are much more common than gunshot ones so the effect is not as dramatic, but it is measurable and equivalent*

----------


## farothel

I'm not sure what it is, but I think I've seen it with 6 degrees of success on a perception roll.

----------


## bramblefoot

feel free to narrate your holmesian insight into the battlefield

----------


## MrAbdiel

Biffed Glod's attack roll.

*vs71* - (1d100)[*23*].  If it hits, it's 9 damage to the rat whom, it occurs to me, is probably the clanrat that got away?

If he lives, it's his turn before it's good guy o'clock again.  Presuming this last rat doesn't have a doomwheel in his pocket, I think we're almost out of combat.

13 - Gimgroth - (Round 5 Struggled!) 
10 - Jasmine - (Round 5 Conversated!)
10 - Bertelis - (Round 5 Braced Again!)
7 - Men-At-Arms (Round 5 Dagger'd!)
5 - Glod - (Round 5 Charged!)
5 - The Ratstrosity - (Round 5 Discretion'd!)
5 - Lurky McStabStab (Round 4 Whiffed!)<<<<<

----------


## wilphe

Wighard's interaction with the Maga Ollyn was with respect and fear because she was significantly senior to him

With the Damsel Elisia he is more confident, and whilst he is still respectful, it's the respect between peers and a guest has to their host.

----------


## farothel

perception test at -10: (1d100)[*15*] vs 59

I might not be able to hit the broad side of the barn, rest assured I have seen every little crack in the woodwork of said barn.

----------


## wilphe

Good because Wighard's intuition is not tuned in right now

----------


## bramblefoot

You're all up! bruno is currently choking on dark magic fog

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hmm.  Jasmine and the boys heard each other yelling, could we make some kind of navigation check to find each other?  I dont think were even going into the sweltering tunnel until were reunited, at this moment - but that seems to be the right place to go when we are.

----------


## bramblefoot

gimme navigation at -20. the tunnels are confusing

----------


## dojango

Navigation v. 46 (1d100)[*67*]

----------


## farothel

I think I'm going to FP that toughness test: (1d100)[*26*] vs 40

----------


## MrAbdiel

Navigation *vs31* - (1d100)[*64*] for Berty;
Navigation *vsGlods* - (1d100)[*16*] not sure if he has it, will check after roll!

Edit: damn, he nailed the roll but doesnt have the skill, and its advanced so no cigar

----------


## bramblefoot

yall are up again. bruno is currently mentally grappling with some sort of shadow demon, those of you in the tunnels have no other way but down, and our wizard may soon become impaled

whats gonna happen?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I guess we mistake Jasmine's voice as coming from down the hatch; so down we go.  Not the worst tunnel we've been in, though.

Friggen fleshmouth acid place.  Blech.

*FrightfullyHardToughnessCheckVs21* - (1d100)[*55*]

Fatigued, Crazy, 2/15 wounds.  This pilgrims better be grateful.

----------


## bramblefoot

a word to the wise: those with honor finish last, if they finish at all

----------


## MrAbdiel

Wisdom is the reward of the valorous and faithful; not a shield for cowards!

Also Glod's Toughness *vs38* - (1d100)[*65*] Glod, also, Fatigued.

----------


## wilphe

> yall are up again. bruno is currently mentally grappling with some sort of shadow demon, those of you in the tunnels have no other way but down, and our wizard may soon become impaled
> 
> whats gonna happen?


Time to see if the Heimlich manoeuvre works on possession...

----------


## bramblefoot

It does not as far as Im aware

----------


## MrAbdiel

The key to exorcism is that the demon resides in the host's head which, if removed, ends the possession.


Also, you say Moria-like, Bramble... Do you mean it's Moria like in scale, like a massive open mine; or also that it is Moria like in that there is old dwarven architecture in there, precariously positioned over chasms?  Or some combination thereof?

----------


## bramblefoot

> The key to exorcism is that the demon resides in the host's head which, if removed, ends the possession.
> 
> 
> Also, you say Moria-like, Bramble... Do you mean it's Moria like in scale, like a massive open mine; or also that it is Moria like in that there is old dwarven architecture in there, precariously positioned over chasms?  Or some combination thereof?



some combination thereof

----------


## wilphe

Well there is a Lesser Magic Exorcism that Wighard doesn't have

However if you want an improvised long-form response we can do that

----------


## wilphe

> The key to exorcism is that the demon resides in the host's head which, if removed, ends the possession.


Fool of a Took!

----------


## bramblefoot

> Well there is a Lesser Magic Exorcism that Wighard doesn't have
> 
> However if you want an improvised long-form response we can do that


works for me bossman

----------


## farothel

Don't those damsels, especially the experienced ones, have multiple lores?

----------


## wilphe

As per Knights of the Grail:

Damsels start with *Beasts* or *Life*

Then gain *Heavens* when they advance to Prophetess.

+++++++

I believe other sources may handle this differently

----------


## bramblefoot

dont worry, i have a solution. bruno, how do you feel about being bound to the demon for a while until proper exorcism?

----------


## wilphe

If Wighard knows Bruno is possessed but can't do anything about it for now, then his COA will be the harm reduction he is trying now.

ie: Disarm and immobilise Bruno's body so that the spirit can't use it to attack.

----------


## wilphe

We'd like to welcome Bruno to the branch of the Company that has multiple entities inside the one head.


Wighard and his friends were getting lonely waving the Team Schizophrenia* banner by themselves

* Yes I know that's not the correct usage of Schizophrenia, but Team DID doesn't have the same ring to it

----------


## farothel

> dont worry, i have a solution. bruno, how do you feel about being bound to the demon for a while until proper exorcism?


as long as I'm in control and it doesn't take years, sure.

----------


## bramblefoot

> We'd like to welcome Bruno to the branch of the Company that has multiple entities inside the one head.
> 
> 
> Wighard and his friends were getting lonely waving the Team Schizophrenia* banner by themselves
> 
> * Yes I know that's not the correct usage of Schizophrenia, but Team DID doesn't have the same ring to it


welcome bruno to team daemon possession!

_small daemons waving pom-poms do high kicks inside brunos head_

----------


## wilphe

Who would have thought Hell would really exist?

And it would be in Marienberg?

----------


## wilphe

> as long as I'm in control and it doesn't take years, sure.


Sure make Wighard responsible for de-protagonising him

----------


## dojango

I'm going to be leaving for a camping trip for a few days.  Probably drop off the grid tomorrow so if I don't post often, put Jasmine on team "spark slave revolt" and we'll see how things go from there.  There's gotta be a way up to where the snipers are, can we see how they get to where they are?

----------


## bramblefoot

> as long as I'm in control and it doesn't take years, sure.


your more or less in control. the demon may surge now and again, and im sure the shallyans can exorcise you  :Small Smile:

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hey, who currently has the sword, demon-bane?

----------


## LarsWester

Not Gimgroth it was probably within the weapons given to Wighard. 
I am fortune pointing the 100 and confirm the third strike
*FP* - (1d100)[*39*]
*Confirm* - (1d100)[*6*]
*ExtraDamage* - (3d10)[*7*][*6*][*7*](20)
*Initiative* - (1d10+3)[*4*]
Ok so those are hits for 14 damage 15 damage and 23 damage.

----------


## LarsWester

Forgotten a Toughness test to avoid fatigue.
*T* - (1d100)[*68*] fatigued which is a -10 to things all the rolled attacks would still hit at a -10.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Not Gimgroth it was probably within the weapons given to Wighard. 
> I am fortune pointing the 100 and confirm the third strike
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> [roll2]
> [roll3]
> Ok so those are hits for 14 damage 15 damage and 23 damage.


this whole skaven dive it a Gimgroth/Glod dwarf redemption through blood arc.

Dwarfwesome.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Check in when you can, Morovir!  Im having fun botting Glod because Bertelis is nearly cooked, and hes already been clutch like three times; but its more fun when you are playing him.  Exam time still comes first, though.

For now, I guess were probably in Initative - we are in the heart of the Warren here I think, so if we break them well hopefully they will abandon their slaves and flee-flee as rats should do.

(1d10+3)[*10*] for Glod, (1d10+3)[*11*] for Bertelis.  Berts round one was intimidate; Glods will be make his way at top speed for a hamstrung dwarf towards the nearest most dangerous rats.

You know, since its a matter of life and death, its worth asking - how many rats are we looking at, scattered over this, maybe, football field side operation of various mining crevices we are overlooking are we talking here?  I know its a bit of an abstract scene that is about to be chaotic, but how many rats near us?  Human captives?  Bertelis made his assumption but are these all ragged long term looking slaves or are these pilgrims being broken in to slave life?  And how many baskets with how many gun rats above?

----------


## bramblefoot

> Check in when you can, Morovir!  Im having fun botting Glod because Bertelis is nearly cooked, and hes already been clutch like three times; but its more fun when you are playing him.  Exam time still comes first, though.
> 
> For now, I guess were probably in Initative - we are in the heart of the Warren here I think, so if we break them well hopefully they will abandon their slaves and flee-flee as rats should do.
> 
> [roll0] for Glod, [roll1] for Bertelis.  Berts round one was intimidate; Glods will be make his way at top speed for a hamstrung dwarf towards the nearest most dangerous rats.
> 
> You know, since its a matter of life and death, its worth asking - how many rats are we looking at, scattered over this, maybe, football field side operation of various mining crevices we are overlooking are we talking here?  I know its a bit of an abstract scene that is about to be chaotic, but how many rats near us?  Human captives?  Bertelis made his assumption but are these all ragged long term looking slaves or are these pilgrims being broken in to slave life?  And how many baskets with how many gun rats above?


most of the rats are down below in the road area. maybe a half-dozen are up top overlooking the proceedings. two carry wickedly serrated blades, and the other four carry whips and pistols

im gonna say four baskets containing four gun rats

as for down below, there is a lot. i would suggest you cut and run or blow the horn of the green knight

----------


## MrAbdiel

> most of the rats are down below in the road area. maybe a half-dozen are up top overlooking the proceedings. two carry wickedly serrated blades, and the other four carry whips and pistols
> 
> im gonna say four baskets containing four gun rats
> 
> as for down below, there is a lot. i would suggest you cut and run or blow the horn of the green knight


I can't; the second vow that I made was that I wouldn't call on his aide so he could more properly focus his righteous efforts against the plague.

Edit: Are those baskets each suspended from the ropes from one side of the cavern to the other?  All on individual lines, or all on their own?  That is to say, if severed, how many rats would fall?

----------


## wilphe

> Hey, who currently has the sword, demon-bane?


*Gimgroth starts handing over his weapons until he has just his new hammer, shield and crossbow.*


Currently with Team Disassociated Identity Disorder

----------


## bramblefoot

> I can't; the second vow that I made was that I wouldn't call on his aide so he could more properly focus his righteous efforts against the plague


i thought it was against chaos. maybe im misremembering

oh well. guess its time to swarm yall with rats

----------


## MrAbdiel

> i thought it was against chaos. maybe im misremembering
> 
> oh well. guess its time to swarm yall with rats


You're right, he said he wouldn't use the boon in his quest to slay four champions; but I gave the horn back in the post, taking it to mean I wouldn't call on him at all.  So them's the breaks!

----------


## wilphe

Ok, so Wighard remains the only member of _Team Has Deities on SpeedDial_

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine, your up!

then i will continue the story of the doomed trio and its bretonnian cohort and the small edible flensable halfling

----------


## bramblefoot

overseer init

(1d10+4)[*5*]

clanrats init: 

(1d10+3)[*13*]

skavenslaves init

(1d10+2)[*4*]

----------


## bramblefoot

gunrats init

(1d10+3)[*10*]

----------


## bramblefoot

alrighty, so gimgroth is netted, and glod is not

reroll the cudgel attacks on berty

(2d100)[*12*][*95*](107)

the cudgel will stun glod unless you make a toughness test

berty and glod are both stunned and must make toughness tests to be unstunned

----------


## wilphe

So, are Wighard and the Damsel Elise confident that they can let Bruno walk around?

Like he's driven the possessor into one specific body part only, like he's Dr Strangelove

----------


## bramblefoot

> So, are Wighard and the Damsel Elise confident that they can let Bruno walk around?
> 
> Like he's driven the possessor into one specific body part only, like he's Dr Strangelove


its bound into bruno's left eyeball. expect trouble for combat and perception checks

----------


## wilphe

Mein Fuhrer! I can see!

----------


## bramblefoot

> Mein Fuhrer! I can see!


_cackles hysterically_ im jewish, and i find that hilarious. dont ask me why, cause i couldnt tell you

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oookay!  Time to defend ourselves!

Glod: *vsWS61* - (1d100)[*24*] to parry the cudgel, or  *vsT61* - (1d100)[*78*] to avoid being stunned; have made the assumption Fatigue isn't penalizing toughness, only skill based checks.  Correct if wrong.

Bert: *vsWS66* - (1d100)[*14*] to parry the cudgel, or  *vsT41* - (1d100)[*70*] to avoid being stunned; have made the assumption Fatigue isn't penalizing toughness, only skill based checks.  Correct if wrong.

Edit:  Yeeeeah the boys, double parry!

----------


## MrAbdiel

*The Under-Battle of Axe-Bite Pass*

Initiative:

Skaven Clanrats (8/11)- 13 - Round 1, Attacked!
Jasmine - 12 - Round 1, Rebelled!
Bertelis -11 - Round 1, Threatened!
Glod - 10 - Round 1, Attacked!
Skaven Gunners (4/4)- 10 - Round 1, Waited!
Men-at-Arms (20/20)- 9 - Round 1, ???
Skaven Overseers (6/6) - 5 - Round 1,  Commanded!
Gimgroth - 4 - Round 1, Attacked!
Skaven Slaves (∞/∞) - 4 - - Round 1, Swarmed!

Gimgroth did a brutal first round, killing the sleeping rat and then up to two more; I made the assumption there were a couple there that got butchered, then the 8 you rolled for in reprisal attacked.  The nets missed, I hope?  it's possible that Gimgroth's initiative will mean he acts after the Clanrats instead of before (like Bertelis), but we'll call that normal 1st turn initiative wiggle and live with it.

Glod, having parried, is going to attack one of the cudgelers on him! *vs51* - (1d100)[*73*] for (1d10+5)[*7*] or  (1d10+5)[*10*].  Edit: Tis a whiff!

After this, we need Jasmine and the men at arms; and one we have all the initiatives, we can loop around to the start of the next turn.

----------


## bramblefoot

gimgroth is netted, and glod is not

----------


## LarsWester

Is net a ranged attack or melee meaning can it be dodged or parried.

----------


## LarsWester

Nevermind did some rule reading on net.  It is ranged so now dodge but Gimgroth is allowed an agility check (1d100)[*89*] to avoid getting trapped then if trapped on my turn I can try a strength check to escape as a full action.

*Snare*
A weapon with this quality is designed to entangle enemies. On a successful hit, the target is trapped unless he succeeds on an Agility Test. If this test is failed, the target is restricted to free actions or actions that enable his escape, of which there are two. The target may
attempt to break the bonds by making a Strength Test or wriggle free by making an Agility Test. These tests are Full Actions. If another character assists the entangled character (also a Full Action), the Difficulty improves to Routine (+10%). For as long as the character remains entagled, attacks gain a +20% bonus to WS or BS as
appropriate to the attack.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Nevermind did some rule reading on net.  It is ranged so now dodge but Gimgroth is allowed an agility check [roll0] to avoid getting trapped then if trapped on my turn I can try a strength check to escape as a full action.
> 
> *Snare*
> A weapon with this quality is designed to entangle enemies. On a successful hit, the target is trapped unless he succeeds on an Agility Test. If this test is failed, the target is restricted to free actions or actions that enable his escape, of which there are two. The target may
> attempt to break the bonds by making a Strength Test or wriggle free by making an Agility Test. These tests are Full Actions. If another character assists the entangled character (also a Full Action), the Difficulty improves to Routine (+10%). For as long as the character remains entagled, attacks gain a +20% bonus to WS or BS as
> appropriate to the attack.


Yikes.  We gotta get that offa you, man.  You're the one who's gonna carry this whole operation.

P.S., did you roll Gimgroth's initiative somewhere I missed?  I can add it to the list.

----------


## LarsWester

Yes a 4 was rolled

----------


## MrAbdiel

No worries, will input.  Also, I'm dumb and forgot; dojango totally said they were camping for a few days, so I'm waiting here for them to roll initiative like a doofus.  I'll roll it for them now, and for the men-at-arms; feel free to reroll if you prefer Bramble, just taking care of some busywork for ya.

(1d10+6)[*12*] for Jasmine
(1d10+3)[*9*] for the Men-at-Arms.

Dojango did say to put her on team 'start a slave uprising', so I guess you can consider her action to be 'try to incite the slaves to rise up while the 20 men at arms form a spearwall and start advancing to cull the rat-throng'.


*The Under-Battle of Axe-Bite Pass*

*Initiative:*

Skaven Clanrats (8/11)- 13 - Round 1, Attacked!
Jasmine - 12 - Round 1, ???
Bertelis -11 - Round 1, Threatened!
Glod - 10 - Round 1, Attacked!
Skaven Gunners (4/4)- 10 - Round 1, Waited!
Men-at-Arms (20/20)- 9 - Round 1, ???
Skaven Overseers (6/6) - 5 - Round 1,  Commanded!
Gimgroth - 4 - Round 1, Attacked!
Skaven Slaves (∞/∞) - 4 - - Round 1, Swarmed!

Edit: Lol, can't edit in rolls, I'm dumb.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bramble, I guess that leaves Jasmine and the Men-at-Arms to act in Round 1, though I recommend the above.  Having been nearly killed after kidnapping, she's unlikely to leave their protection; but dojango wanted her to try to incite a rebellion, atleast first off.  I imagine she has her pistol and shield out.


After turn 1 is resolved, it'd be her turn again - whether or not the uprising began, I think she was pretty keen on getting one of those skaven long guns, so I think it's reasonable she'd try to pop one of the skavens in the basket; the closest near her so she might be able to recover the weapon if it drops outside the basket.

*ToInciteRebellion* - (1d100)[*87*].  If she can use Charm, it's 51 base plus whatever bonus you think is appropriate for the best chance these humans will ever have for freedom bursting in the door and raising hell.  If she can't charm, but can use intimidate, it's vs 45 base.  If it has to be command, it's vs 25 base. *Edit:* Looks bad.  Scared slaves are scared.

And for her turn 2, just to get it out of the way for the purpose of your resolutions Bramble, an aim and shoot at the basket skaven: *vs72* - (1d100)[*20*] for (1d10+4)[*13*] or (1d10+4)[*12*].  -20 to the attack roll if they are more than 8 yards away; can't shoot if they are more than 16 away.  Edit: Wow, looks like a headshot for 13 to me.  Blam.

With that, Bramble, you should be able to declare what the Men-At-Arms do, and if Jasmine's stuff works; then it's the Clanrat's turn again.  I... believe there's 2 on Glod, 2 on Bertelis, 2 on Gimgroth, and 2 who threw nets, who might either join in kicking Glod while he's netted or move to support their buddies trying to overwhelm Glod or Bertelis.

----------


## bramblefoot

FYI, jasmine only has a blade. Her pistols were taken by the skaven

----------


## Morovir

*emerges looking 3000 years older*

I have finally returned, 2 exams later, ready to brutally reassert control over an unsuspecting runesmith. Apologies for my long absence!

----------


## MrAbdiel

> *emerges looking 3000 years older*
> 
> I have finally returned, 2 exams later, ready to brutally reassert control over an unsuspecting runesmith. Apologies for my long absence!


Hooray!  Welcome back!  Glod is still healthy and has been extremely valuable.  Youve come back just in time for us to get our asses kicked.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Hooray!  Welcome back!  Glod is still healthy and has been extremely valuable.  Youve come back just in time for us to get our asses kicked.


and possibly eaten or forced into dwarf fights. (they are a big spectacle in skavenland)

----------


## bramblefoot

bretonnian willpower

(1d100)[*70*]

----------


## bramblefoot

question: do you do ulrics fury for ranged weapons?

----------


## LarsWester

nothing in the language indicates that it is melee weapons only.   It says "hitting with an attack"  and "roll to hit again".  I think Furies work with any type of attack that does 1d10+X damage.  There might be some attacks or abilities that do fix damage that wouldn't trigger a fury.   Assuming that the shots have the following modifiers  -20% for called shot, +20% for net, +10% for aim for a net +10% if so these Skaven are amazing shots with a 51 BS score which far exceeds a normal Skaven but not sure what statblocks you got with these folks.   Gimgroth's armor and TB will tank the first shot.

Now how do Lucky Charms work?  Can Gimgroth use his lucky charm to avoid this hit?   How have we been adjudicating the need to declare its use before the damage is rolled in PbP format where the damage is always rolled before the player gets the chance to declare its use.

----------


## LarsWester

> *emerges looking 3000 years older*
> 
> I have finally returned, 2 exams later, ready to brutally reassert control over an unsuspecting runesmith. Apologies for my long absence!


Welcome back Morovir just in time for the clobbering Bramblefoot has in order.  Time to roll a parry and dodge blow if you have it.   There's two attacks that hit Glod for 10 (Right Arm) and 12 (Right Leg) damage.

Question for Bramble Jasmine's shot on one of the long gunners head should have occurred first did this just heavily wound it and not kill it?   Otherwise I think the last attack should be ignored. 

Jasmine takes hits for 6 (Right Arm) and 13 (Right Arm) can't be dodged or parried.  




> The Under-Battle of Axe-Bite Pass
> 
> Initiative:
> 
> Skaven Clanrats (8/11)- 13 - Round 1, Attacked!
> Jasmine - 12 - Round 1, ???
> Bertelis -11 - Round 1, Threatened!
> Glod - 10 - Round 1, Attacked!
> Skaven Gunners (4/4)- 10 - Round 1, Waited!
> ...


My only issue with this accounting is that some actions I mentally placed in a round 0 such as Bertelis's threatened and Gimgroth's attacks.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> nothing in the language indicates that it is melee weapons only.   It says "hitting with an attack"  and "roll to hit again".  I think Furies work with any type of attack that does 1d10+X damage.  There might be some attacks or abilities that do fix damage that wouldn't trigger a fury.   Assuming that the shots have the following modifiers  -20% for called shot, +20% for net, +10% for aim for a net +10% if so these Skaven are amazing shots with a 51 BS score which far exceeds a normal Skaven but not sure what statblocks you got with these folks.   Gimgroth's armor and TB will tank the first shot.
> 
> Now how do Lucky Charms work?  Can Gimgroth use his lucky charm to avoid this hit?   How have we been adjudicating the need to declare its use before the damage is rolled in PbP format where the damage is always rolled before the player gets the chance to declare its use.


Well, in the rules, the Lucky Charms say that you need to declare the use of the charm before determining wounds lost.

However, what Lucky Charms _don't_ say is that only one can be effective at one time.  This has given rise, atleast in games I've been a part of, to the prevalnce of adventurers whose pockets are fulled with charms, gew-gaws and hell coins that pop off like kettle corn as they discard hits.

Especially because we're playing in this unusual play by post format, I would suggest a multilateral agreement to limit the charms but also make them more valuable.  They're 15gc each; no small sum, but not so much that we couldn't all be carrying around four or five if we were less scrupulous.

So I propose to our DM that we make it so that you _can elect to use the charm to ignore a hit after the damage is determined_; but you can only ever have one 'real' lucky charm at a time.  I think we can be trusted to follow the spirit of that rule and not just have our toughest member carry a pez dispenser full of them to refresh the others, but this rule would avoid the awkwardness of a situation like this, where one hit is negligible and the other is devastating, and we as players are trying to fight out natural instincts to preserve our character's precious fate points.

As for Jasmine, unfortunately she doesn't have her pistol, so that headshot didn't happen; all her stuff got yoinked when she was bushwhacked, and dojango's been a great sport about it;I just forgot when I suggested that in my post.  With just a dagger, I imagine she'd be taking evasive, hiding actions and looking for some way to, for example, get up to where the ropes are tied so she can cut them.  She's not going to run out front hoping to take bullets for these soldiers, for sure.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> My only issue with this accounting is that some actions I mentally placed in a round 0 such as Bertelis's threatened and Gimgroth's attacks.


That's fair.  I was just trying to smoosh things into an order.  I didn't have a clear picture of the near opposition and violence broke out sort of pre-initiative.  Strickly when someone starts to attack (the skaven was the first to do so after the failed threat) we should have gone into initiative order.

Usually I just handwave away stuff like that to keep a game moving, but if we're going to win this fight at all we'll need to squeeze every advantage we have.

Bramble, to you mind if Bertelis and Gimgroth are 'compensated' for their sort-of lost actions?  Gimgroth's likely to use his trying to break out of his net; Bertelis would swing at the rats that charged him rather than standing there dumbly as they hit him a second time, lol.

----------


## MrAbdiel

And as stated above, I think the poor, barely armed halfling, valorous as she is, would take her action (before the gun rats) to dive into cover and try to hide.  Maybe if her hide check succeeds, those shots can be transferred onto some luckless Bretonnian soldiers?

(1d100)[*23*] for Halfling Hiding!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, oh!  The Skaven shooting at Gimgroth - the big hit, the 61, misses!  There's an extra -20% penalty for shooting into melee, and those clanrats couldn't resist kicking him in the net last turn.

EDIT:  And ANOTHER -10% to hit because it's a ranged attack and Gimgroth, however netted he is, is holding a shield.

----------


## LarsWester

> Oh, oh!  The Skaven shooting at Gimgroth - the big hit, the 61, misses!  There's an extra -20% penalty for shooting into melee, and those clanrats couldn't resist kicking him in the net last turn.
> 
> EDIT:  And ANOTHER -10% to hit because it's a ranged attack and Gimgroth, however netted he is, is holding a shield.


Good points Bertelis.  I think that -30% would bump it into a miss.  But with Jasmine hiding successfully  perhaps they all took their shots at Gimgroth "the netted".   Need Bramble to chime in with some rulings at this point.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Good points Bertelis.  I think that -30% would bump it into a miss.  But with Jasmine hiding successfully  perhaps they all took their shots at Gimgroth "the netted".   Need Bramble to chime in with some rulings at this point.


sure. we'll call the big hit a miss.  :Small Eek: 

also, i ruled previously that the skaven had taken jasmines pistols, so she's down to a blade sergean gavarron gave her

----------


## Morovir

Parry the 12 damage one (Free Action for shield): (1d100)[*16*] TN 66

Dodge the 10 damage one: (1d100)[*17*] TN 30

----------


## bramblefoot

lucky bastard

----------


## LarsWester

> Parry the 12 damage one (Free Action for shield): [roll0] TN 66
> 
> Dodge the 10 damage one: [roll1] TN 30


Huzzah!  Glad to see you come back to some nice dice Morovir.

----------


## bramblefoot

_prays to tzeentch for good luck for my dice and bad luck for my enemies dice_

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alright Bramble.  What's your verdict on refunding Gimgroth and Bertelis their 'turn zero' (otherwise attacks come out of sequence and... well, feels bad)?  We would just take another action quickly to make up for it 

Also, what do you think about my lucky charm compromise (Can see damage dealt before activation, only one charm per person at to carry at a time)?

And finally, did Jasmine's successful hide check on her action (since she couldn't shoot anyone) mean the gunners shoot someone else?  Bretonnians, or 2 more rounds at Gimgroth, or someone else?

----------


## bramblefoot

> Alright Bramble.  What's your verdict on refunding Gimgroth and Bertelis their 'turn zero' (otherwise attacks come out of sequence and... well, feels bad)?  We would just take another action quickly to make up for it 
> 
> Also, what do you think about my lucky charm compromise (Can see damage dealt before activation, only one charm per person at to carry at a time)?
> 
> And finally, did Jasmine's successful hide check on her action (since she couldn't shoot anyone) mean the gunners shoot someone else?  Bretonnians, or 2 more rounds at Gimgroth, or someone else?


ill refund your actions. im not that heartless

thats fine by me

there going to pop the brettonian knight who so rudely interrupted them

----------


## MrAbdiel

:Eek: 



I see.

Well... I must ask additional questions.  First, are these rats - presumably firing Jezzails? - further than 48... yards away?  Seems unlikely, but worth asking.  And if they full-aimed at Jasmine last turn, is it fair to assume they only half-aim this turn at Bertelis??

I need to tally all my best chances to not die here.

-10 (Shield)
-20 (In Melee)
+10 (Half Aim)
possibles:

-20 (outside of short range)

If that -30 (or -50) is enough to cause that 13 to miss (shooting a shield guy in melee with your friends is not optimal circumstances), then huzzah.  That would mean the guy's BS is 32 or less; or 52 or less depending on the range.

If not, then... that's gonna be a problem for poor Bertelis.

Presumably these are Warplock Jezzails.  Judging by the +5 damage in your roll, they're using the high roller warpstone ammunition.    If they are using normal cheap ammo and shot, it's only damage 3 and a 24 yard short range...



Who am I kidding, there's not really any getting away from a 13 rolled to hit.  13 to hit, 13 wounds.  (A horned rat blessing to be sure.)  jezzails are amour piercing, so Bertelis only gets 2 of his 3 armor points, so that's 7 wounds.  Two wounds remaining makes that a +5 crit to the 31, which is the right arm.  Blows right through his shield.

I won't rob you of your GM'ly right to roll your 1d100 for the crit Bramble.  If you roll an 81+, then he's merely gushing blood at a 20% chance of death each round.  If it's a 1-80, it's one of four different flavors of dismembered or killed so it's a fate point burn.

----------


## bramblefoot

rolling for critical

(1d100)[*54*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah.  That's an arm-mangling; 20% bleedout and a toughness check or lose the arm after the combat.  Considering he's likely to bleed out anyway, I'll just pay the fate point to go down and, depending on the outcome of the combat, we can work out how Bertelis miraculously turns up alive later.

Blah.  started at 3 FP, down to 1FP. Playing the only character class that uses FP for currency to activate abilities, lol.  Hopefully his fated confrontation with champions of chaos will provide him opportunities to do somethings worthy of gaining fate points.


Bert's out of the fight.  So there's a bridge in the middle right?  Packed with skaven fighting the men at arms, so there's no easy way across for  Jasmine to reach the party?

----------


## bramblefoot

> Yeah.  That's an arm-mangling; 20% bleedout and a toughness check or lose the arm after the combat.  Considering he's likely to bleed out anyway, I'll just pay the fate point to go down and, depending on the outcome of the combat, we can work out how Bertelis miraculously turns up alive later.
> 
> Blah.  started at 3 FP, down to 1FP. Playing the only character class that uses FP for currency to activate abilities, lol.  Hopefully his fated confrontation with champions of chaos will provide him opportunities to do somethings worthy of gaining fate points.
> 
> 
> Bert's out of the fight.  So there's a bridge in the middle right?  Packed with skaven fighting the men at arms, so there's no easy way across for  Jasmine to reach the party?


correct. after this, i will prolly award fate points, should you make it out alive. if not, well the old backup plan is to escape the skaven, and try not to die

----------


## dojango

Am back in civilization now... Whoa, that's a lot of blood. I asked earlier, is there a ladder or something up to where the snipers are? Or are there ropes holding up the baskets they're perched in?

----------


## wilphe

> correct. after this, i will prolly award fate points, should you make it out alive.


I was thinking that might be a successful reward for competing the pilgrimage

----------


## bramblefoot

Jasmine, the sniper nests are baskets attached to the ceiling

To get up and down there are ropes that must be scaled hand over hand from the bridge 

Also I ruled that your pistols were taken by the skaven

----------


## MrAbdiel

*The Under-Battle of Axe-Bite Pass*

*Initiative:*

Skaven Clanrats (7/11)- 13 - Round 2, Attacked!
Jasmine - 12 - Round 1, Hid!
Bertelis -11 - Round 2, Out-Of-Action!
Glod - 10 - Round 1, Attacked!
Skaven Gunners (4/4)- 10 - Round 2, Committed Murder!
Men-at-Arms (20/20)- 9 - Round 2, Held Ze Line!
Skaven Overseers (6/6) - 5 - Round 2,  Continued Commanding Slaves!
Gimgroth - 4 - Round 1, Attacked!
Skaven Slaves (∞/∞) - 4 - - Round 2, Swarmed Men-At-Arms!!



Update.

To get us square on Round 2, Glod and Jasmine have one turn; Gimgroth has his turn 2, and his 'refunded' turn 1.  Although he is presently in a net, so he's gonna need it.

----------


## dojango

> Jasmine, the sniper nests are baskets attached to the ceiling
> 
> To get up and down there are ropes that must be scaled hand over hand from the bridge 
> 
> Also I ruled that your pistols were taken by the skaven


Yeah I know that's why I wanted to either cut the ropes holding the basket if they were anchored below or try and upend the basket by yanking the ropes. At the very least it will ruin their ability to shoot.

----------


## bramblefoot

im gonna say the baskets are anchored to the ceiling by brackets with rope strung between. your gonna hafta climb up and cut em down or attempt to shake the brackets loose

----------


## MrAbdiel

Pst, Dojango.  Good news!  I don't think you got shot at all - I piloted Jasmine to hide once it was clear she had no way to ranged attack the basketeers, so they shot Bertelis instead, lol!  So this turn whatever action you're taking, you're leaping out of a successful hide check.

----------


## farothel

Just to let you know I'll be on vacation from now Saturday until the 6th of January.  I should have Wifi on location, but I'll probably be on a bit less and certainly not during the days I travel.

----------


## LarsWester

> *The Under-Battle of Axe-Bite Pass*
> 
> *Initiative:*
> 
> Skaven Clanrats (7/11)- 13 - Round 2, Attacked!
> Jasmine - 12 - Round 1, Hid!
> Bertelis -11 - Round 2, Out-Of-Action!
> Glod - 10 - Round 1, Attacked!
> Skaven Gunners (4/4)- 10 - Round 2, Committed Murder!
> ...


Round 1 Escape attempt.
*Strength* - (1d100)[*75*]
Round 2 Escape attempt successful and posted in IC thread.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Round 1 Escape attempt.
> (1d100)[*38*]
> Round 2 Escape attempt successful and posted in IC thread.


a warplock engineer just lit you on fire with a burst of flame

(1d100)[*38*]

(3d10)[*4*][*8*][*9*](21)

confirmed for 19 wounds

----------


## wilphe

> Just to let you know I'll be on vacation from now Saturday until the 6th of January.  I should have Wifi on location, but I'll probably be on a bit less and certainly not during the days I travel.


Have a nice hols and I will keep Wighard ticking over

----------


## wilphe

> a warplock engineer just lit you on fire with a burst of flame
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> [roll1]
> 
> confirmed for 19 wounds


Well at least the net has been destroyed...


Right?

----------


## bramblefoot

yes. now we have a burning dwarf

----------


## Morovir

Parry the 11 damage one: (1d100)[*78*] TN 66
Dodge the 6 damage one: (1d100)[*98*] TN 30

That did not go as well as last time.

----------


## Morovir

FP to reroll parry: (1d100)[*99*]

And that was the end of that

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Parry the 11 damage one: [roll0] TN 66
> Dodge the 6 damage one: [roll1] TN 30
> 
> That did not go as well as last time.


Oof.  Well, you're lucky you're a tough dwarf.  Also, not that it helps this time around, but I beleive your parry TN is 5 points higher - that's a best quality shield, so it adds +5 to your WS when using it!




> a warplock engineer just lit you on fire with a burst of flame
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> [roll1]
> 
> confirmed for 19 wounds


Yowza.  Well, atleast he killed "several" other skaven!  That works for us.  And this might be a fine time to expend that lucky charm - If Gimgroth's Beard Falls, We All Fall.




> Yeah I know that's why I wanted to either cut the ropes holding the basket if they were anchored below or try and upend the basket by yanking the ropes. At the very least it will ruin their ability to shoot.


That's my Jasmine.  Hey, atleast that means the rat up there spends a turns reloading so when the basket comes down it might have a half-loaded gun for you!

Alright.  I'm going to use my present incapacitation to try to helpfully clarify and track the combat.



*Initiative:*

Skaven Clanrats (3/11)- 13 - Round 3, Attacked!
Jasmine - 12 - Round 2, Rope-Tugged!
Bertelis -11 - Round 2, Out-Of-Action!
Glod - 10 - Round 2, Attacked!
Skaven Gunners (4/4)- 10 - Round 3, Reloading!!
Men-at-Arms (20/20)- 9 - Round 3, Held Ze Line!
Skaven Overseers (4/4) - 5 - Round 3,  Continued Commanding Slaves!
Skaven Warlock Engineer (1/1) - 5 Round 3, Roasted!
Skaven Leader (1/1) - 5 Round 3, Shot!
Gimgroth - 4 - Round 2, Hulked Out!
Skaven Slaves (∞/∞) - 4 - - Round 3, Swarmed Men-At-Arms!!


Alright, work with me here, Bramble, because the scene has a lot of moving parts and it's getting pretty wild and woolly and hard to follow.  I'm going to try to describe the scene as I understand it and you correct me where it's wrong so I can append it.

It's a huge cavern.  It was once a dwarven underway, but the Skaven have basically torn up and dug through the ancient road to get at Warpstone beneath.  Now there is a big open cut chasm full of slaves and slave drivers beneath (not a million miles down but far enough the rats felt the need to build a rope bridge across).

There are basically 3 "Locations" in this fight. *North Entrance*, *South Entrance*, *Chasm/Bridge.*  The only obvious way to get from North to South is via the Chasm/Bridge.

The *North Entrance* is where Bert, Glod and Gimgroth came in and started a fracas.  There are presently a bunch of Clan Rats there, a smaller bunch of Overseers screaming and whipping the slaves in the pit and commanding them onto the bridge, and now a Skaven Warplock Engineer who I presume we mistook for a simple Overseer before, so I peeled him off from their initiative.

The *South Entrance* Jasmine and the Men-At-Arms came in.  We started the fight so the bulk of the room shifted north, so nothing stopped them from rushing up and forming up to contain the slaves surging up the walls and on the rope bridge.

The *Chasm/Bridge* is where the slaves are coming from/working, and there are 4 baskets with Jezzails hanging over it.  They have presently reloaded once, and are slated to finish reloading with their turn 4 action.

Bramble, you said this Engineer popped up and warpfired Gimgroth, killing several skaven in the process.  Since you rolled 4 attacks on Glod, I'm gonna guess the other three Clanrats were the ones too close to Gimgroth who got toasted?  Correct if wrong.  You also mentioned a Lead Skaven - I'm guessing he outed himself by being one of the Overseers who pulled a pistol, so I've set it to 4 Overseers, 1 Engineer, 1 Leader.

So the bridge is covered with swarming slaves right now.  They are trying to push through the Men At Arms who are holding the cliff at the other side of the rope bridge; I hope they were not foolish enough to dissolve their spear square just to wander onto a rickety skaven bridge to die.

All of this suggests a scenario that looks like the following:

There are 4 Overseers, 4 Clanrats, 1 Leader, 1 Engineer, 4 Basket-Jezzails.  There is also 1 horde of skavenslaves.  The Slaves are, atleast contained on the bridge, cointained by the Men-At-Arms and we should basically expect that stalemate to persist if we are lucky.

Skaven are a superstitious and cowardly lot, so our best chance remains working through those ranking rats and hoping the skaven rout.  If they rout, they're unlikely to take the human slaves with them - rats in flight are not known for being judicious resource managers.


All the rats have taken turn 3 actions.  Jasmine, Glod and Gimgroth need to take Round 3 Actions.  After they do, and we hit Round 4, we might want to slow the pace a little Bramble and actually advance in Initiative Order.  I like abstracting initiative a lot of the time but given all of what's on the line here it might be best to stick to the timeline so we don't end up with a lot of going back and scrubbing actions and refunding turns, etc.

*Spoiler: Soundtrack*
Show

----------


## bramblefoot

i would agree with you on that

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, and Glod wonked one of his rats.  I assume it is not dead yet..? Or is it?

----------


## bramblefoot

i would assume so

----------


## MrAbdiel

Feel the wrath of Glod!

----------


## LarsWester

Ok so does Toughness reduce that fire damage?  Wouldn't think armor would do much.  Also just checking that my shield defensive bonus was applied to this flamethrower attack.  A 71 BS is incredibly high for a skaven.

----------


## dojango

Going to fp the strength roll, really want to remove the snipers from the board.

(1d100)[*28*] v. 45

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Going to fp the strength roll, really want to remove the snipers from the board.
> 
> [roll0] v. 45


Hot damn, that halfling gal does not give up and has the juice.  Look at her go.  She will save us all.

EDIT: Was going to ask... is that flamer a Warpfire thrower, or a lower-grade, different kind of skaven fire thrower? Because Warpfire Throwers have... their own, HORRIBLE rules!  And Gimgroth would definately want to use a charm on that, I think!

Edit: I guess it can't be a warpfire thrower because that needs, like, a team of three or four to operate.  Though if that was what you intended, we can say there's another two of those overseers who are helping operate it.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Hot damn, that halfling gal does not give up and has the juice.  Look at her go.  She will save us all.
> 
> EDIT: Was going to ask... is that flamer a Warpfire thrower, or a lower-grade, different kind of skaven fire thrower? Because Warpfire Throwers have... their own, HORRIBLE rules!  And Gimgroth would definately want to use a charm on that, I think!
> 
> Edit: I guess it can't be a warpfire thrower because that needs, like, a team of three or four to operate.  Though if that was what you intended, we can say there's another two of those overseers who are helping operate it.


lower-grade fire thrower with some kind of volatile substance

----------


## LarsWester

ok so this flamethrower has a BS over 71 I'm assuming since there was no correction made by Bramble.   I just need to know what can reduce the wounds.  Toughness and/or Armor.   Matters as 19 damage is a crap ton and poor Gimgroth is now a well done dwarf.

----------


## bramblefoot

> ok so this flamethrower has a BS over 71 I'm assuming since there was no correction made by Bramble.   I just need to know what can reduce the wounds.  Toughness and/or Armor.   Matters as 19 damage is a crap ton and poor Gimgroth is now a well done dwarf.


toughness and half armor. the flame can bypass half of the AP

----------


## LarsWester

Okay so that does 11 wounds then to Gimgroth he's now 8/19.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oof.  Well, as long as it's not green goo that does what Warpfire throwers do - a 24 hour lead time then a toughness check or become a mutant.  That's BANANAS.

----------


## LarsWester

yeah at some point I think I'd just let Bramble win and surrender the character.  
Also round 3 was pretty brutal for Gimgroth the Beardless.   Missed his charge attack but now at least he closed with the engineer so unlikely he could get another flame attack off without getting hit himself in the burst.  Also using quick draw he drank a healing draught and is now at 12 wounds.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I was hoping you'd use your charm to avoid the flame; but I understand holding onto it until the last moment.  And I respect another beard-hit, from a character perspective.  We're all getting it in the neck today, it seems. Bert has been shot to bits, Gimgroth's toasted, Glod got legged by a skaven trap early, and jasmine got beaten and robbed - that Ratstrosity is still out there.  Even across the land, poor Bruno and Wighard are trying to manage a sudden, unbidden possession.  It's a mess.  I hope those Men-At-Arms pull through for us.  I'm convinced we can rout the Skaven - they really don't expect us to be in here, and no skaven is willing to die fighting on principle.  But we'll need a few good rolls to make it happen.

*Morovir*, by my calculation, all 3 of the remaining Clan Rats are on you.  The rest got roasted with friendly fire, and you killed one with your last swing.  And it looks like Jasmine succeeded pulling one of the baskets down  - I don't know if they're all tied together and that will cause a chain reaction, or if they'll all need to be hauled down.  But they're up there as overseers of the slaves, not as fighting turrets; so i wouldn't be surprised if that was a design flaw.

After Morovir's turn, it's the clan rats.  The three (or two if we're lucky and he kills another) can attack him, or try to help out the engineer that Gimgroth's all over; with the normal 'attack of opportunity' if they break away too hasty.  And once they've gone, it's Jasmine and Glod again.

EDIT: An agonizing miss, Lars.  If only your Grudgeborn fury extended to the Raki!

----------


## LarsWester

> After Morovir's turn, it's the clan rats.  The three (or two if we're lucky and he kills another) can attack him, or try to help out the engineer that Gimgroth's all over; with the normal 'attack of opportunity' if they break away too hasty.  And once they've gone, it's Jasmine and Glod again.


Thought about the charm but also thought that it was too good of trial to let pass up.  Thinking the Gimgroth may eventually be known as Gimgroth the Beardless but I wouldn't say it to his face.   That is if he survives this encounter.   This has turned out to be different than what I had assumed a few score of Clanrats.   Instead we have flame-spouting engineers with 71+ BS scores and unassailable snipers in baskets.   That 70+BS  is a far cry from the 35 BS for the warplock gunners in OWB.   Normally it's really good statted individual OR a talentless mob not both.  But Bramblefoot is going to get those Fate points he wants I guess. 

Also good reminder that Round 4 we are going to slow down and go more in initiative order.   So only the clan rats get to go before Jasmine and Glod's 4th round action.

*Initiative:*

Skaven Clanrats (3/11)- 13 - Round 3, Attacked!
Jasmine - 12 - Round 3, Rope-Tugged again to spill a Jezzail sniper. 
Bertelis -11 - Round 2, Out-Of-Action!
Glod - 10 - Round 2, Attacked! *Round 3 Pending*
Skaven Gunners (4/4)- 10 - Round 3, Reloading!!
Men-at-Arms (20/20)- 9 - Round 3, Held Ze Line!
Skaven Overseers (4/4) - 5 - Round 3, Continued Commanding Slaves!
Skaven Warplock Engineer (1/1) - 5 Round 3, Roasted!
Skaven Leader (1/1) - 5 Round 3, Shot!
Gimgroth - 4 - Round 3, Charged Engineer and Missed!
Skaven Slaves (∞/∞) - 4 - - Round 3, Swarmed Men-At-Arms!!

----------


## bramblefoot

oops.

i did not realize that archetypal enemies were in the core rulebook. i will use them now

----------


## wilphe

> I  Even across the land, poor Bruno and Wighard are trying to manage a sudden, unbidden possession.


Wighard is ready to console Bertelis' step-mom

And Gimgroth's sort of step-daughter if it comes to that.

+++++++++=

You knew this was dangerous when you went in.

And Bertelis turned down the Green Knight again - it's not like he will die of old age anyway...

----------


## MrAbdiel

> oops.
> 
> i did not realize that archetypal enemies were in the core rulebook. i will use them now


Yeah man; some are in the core book, tons are in the Old World Bestiary.  And the skaven unique weapons are all in Children of the Horned Rat, too.  Message me if you want to ask about something you don't have, I'll hook you up with the data!

----------


## bramblefoot

> Yeah man; some are in the core book, tons are in the Old World Bestiary.  And the skaven unique weapons are all in Children of the Horned Rat, too.  Message me if you want to ask about something you don't have, I'll hook you up with the data!


of course! i will do so

----------


## bramblefoot

question: whos up and whos down in the rat tunnels?

----------


## bramblefoot

everyone in the tunnels will gain a fp and 700 xp upon return to the surface. if you die, or your body is not recovered, well tough tiddlywinks

----------


## wilphe

And those of us on Team Braincell?

----------


## bramblefoot

> And those of us on Team Braincell?


just take it. i cant deny you slaaneshis anyway

----------


## Morovir

I'm starting to think that Glod wants to die.

Damage for the attack in IC: (1d10+6)[*15*]
Impact: (1d10+6)[*13*]

----------


## bramblefoot

> I'm starting to think that Glod wants to die.
> 
> Damage for the attack in IC: [roll0]
> Impact: [roll1]


the book of grudges claims anoher dwarf

----------


## wilphe

So they have all run away leaving the slaves and those in melee with Glod?

----------


## wilphe

Well probably:

Keen Senses

Perception

Intimidate

Speak Language: Queekish

WS+5

INT+10

Edit:

Gonna see what extra magic is out there

----------


## bramblefoot

> So they have all run away leaving the slaves and those in melee with Glod?


correctamundo

----------


## dojango

And the only thing separating Jasmine and the Men at arms from the others is a bunch of chaff skavenslaves?

----------


## bramblefoot

> And the only thing separating Jasmine and the Men at arms from the others is a bunch of chaff skavenslaves?


i thought you were behind the men at arms

----------


## dojango

> i thought you were behind the men at arms


Yeah I thought they are on the bridge bottlenecked by skavenslaves Jasmine is behind them pulling down the snipers nest

----------


## bramblefoot

that wasnt how i saw it.

my vision was bridge spanning mining work, with the baskets accessible from the bridge. you were behind the man at arms'

do correct me if im wrong

----------


## dojango

That all sounds about right, I guess the question is what obstacle is separating me and the soldiers from Bertelis and Glod and Grimgoth?  Need to figure out how to overcome it with nowt but a dagger, some ingenuity and a bunch of mooks.

----------


## wilphe

Once this scene is over are we back together?

Preferably a few days later inside Montfort (or having arrived at Couronne even?)

----------


## bramblefoot

> Once this scene is over are we back together?
> 
> Preferably a few days later inside Montfort (or having arrived at Couronne even?)


correct. montfort, not couronne. of course now bertys gonna need to heal

----------


## MrAbdiel

I definately thought the two halves of the place were connected by a bridge choked with skavenslaves.  That's how I hypothesized it.  But with all the non-slaves fleeing, the slaves have to be fleeing behind - I assume that's your intention, while handing out rewards!

----------


## bramblefoot

> I definately thought the two halves of the place were connected by a bridge choked with skavenslaves.  That's how I hypothesized it.  But with all the non-slaves fleeing, the slaves have to be fleeing behind - I assume that's your intention, while handing out rewards!


pretty much yah

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I'm starting to think that Glod wants to die.
> 
> Damage for the attack in IC: [roll0]
> Impact: [roll1]


Come on in, the water's fine.

I have posted Bertelis back to life.  I think Gimgroth and Glod will finish off these last three Clanrats pretty handily, though; then it is slave-round up time.

All important question, bramble.  I got the impression the skaven here were so desperate to mine the warpstone that they had basically pressed the fresh pilgrims into mining right away - was that right? Are the slaves in the pit the pilgrims?  Are there other old slaves there, like the old man in the tunnel above?  After Glod and Gimgroth (And Jasmine and the 20 dudes) have a chance to finish this up and remark upon their traumas, we're going to have to scour the nearby tunnels for...

1) Jasmine's Equipment
2) Any additional human slaves

and, well beyond Bert's expertise

3) any abandoned mining charges the skaven might have used to break open the road here, so the dwarves can collapse some of these tunnels and make it harder for the skaven to come and claim it back.

Also, I assume the dwarves will be outraged at the very idea of keeping it, but it's not my fight to have - I guess that one fallen Jezzail is waiting for Jasmine to grab?


Also woo hoo FP and XP :)

XP Spends:

100 - +10 Agi
100 - Very Strong
100 - Quick Draw
100 - Scale Sheer Surface
100 - +10 Perception
100 - Charm Animal
100 - Performer (Singer)

Getting close to finishing Entertainer.  Bertelis is pretty much out of action for combat for much of this pilgrimmage now, so the others will notice him going back and forth between deep personal melancholy, and almost manic, excited attempts to cheer up the pilgrims on the rest of the journey, and to mitigate the trauma for those just released from captivity.  With his right arm mangled, he can't play his flute; but he can dust off his old throat-box, and he and Glod can go back and forth teaching each other Bretonnian and Imperial sailing songs.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Come on in, the water's fine.
> 
> I have posted Bertelis back to life.  I think Gimgroth and Glod will finish off these last three Clanrats pretty handily, though; then it is slave-round up time.
> 
> All important question, bramble.  I got the impression the skaven here were so desperate to mine the warpstone that they had basically pressed the fresh pilgrims into mining right away - was that right? Are the slaves in the pit the pilgrims?  Are there other old slaves there, like the old man in the tunnel above?  After Glod and Gimgroth (And Jasmine and the 20 dudes) have a chance to finish this up and remark upon their traumas, we're going to have to scour the nearby tunnels for...
> 
> 1) Jasmine's Equipment
> 2) Any additional human slaves
> 
> ...


gimme search to find jasmine's gear. failure will mean some of it is either damaged or missing

also, to collapse the tunnels is currently beyond your means as of now. this is gm fiat, so dont bonk me

also, we can wrap up combat anywhoo

----------


## MrAbdiel

> gimme search to find jasmine's gear. failure will mean some of it is either damaged or missing
> 
> also, to collapse the tunnels is currently beyond your means as of now. this is gm fiat, so dont bonk me
> 
> also, we can wrap up combat anywhoo


Yeah it was a long shot with the tunnels, thought I'd ask.  This is an unrelated bonk.

_Bonk._


oh I've been shot so much hurrrg...

----------


## dojango

Search roll:  (1d100)[*27*] v. 56

----------


## bramblefoot

> Search roll:  (2d10)[*14*] v. 56


its all there. also the jezzail has 14 shots. make em count

(2d10)[*14*]

----------


## wilphe

> Bertelis is pretty much out of action for combat for much of this pilgrimmage now, so the others will notice him going back and forth between deep personal melancholy, and almost manic, excited attempts to cheer up the pilgrims on the rest of the journey, and to mitigate the trauma for those just released from captivity.  With his right arm mangled, he can't play his flute; but he can dust off his old throat-box, and he and Glod can go back and forth teaching each other Bretonnian and Imperial sailing songs.


Kwolf is up top and with the right familiar ability Wighard can cast via him and he has the potential to zap Bertelis back to full health.

However, he probably won't do that

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Kwolf is up top and with the right familiar ability Wighard can cast via him and he has the potential to zap Bertelis back to full health.
> 
> However, he probably won't do that


Typical Kwolf behaviour.

----------


## wilphe

Not Kwolf

Wighard would need 24 on 3d10, so very far from a sure thing

Also he feels that Bertelis should maybe appreciate the life lesson for a bit

_Boon of Hysh
Casting Number: 27
Casting Time: 2 full actions
Ingredient: A lock of hair from the target, cut while he was well (+3)
Description: You wrap a single character in the healing power of Hysh and all damage and maladies affecting him are healed. This includes all Wounds sustained, diseases currently being suffered, poisons currently in the system, and the like. You can also cast this spell on yourself. This is a touch spell_

----------


## wilphe

Well probably:

Keen Senses

Intimidate

Speak Language: Queekish

Petty Magic (Hedge) - from talking to Siobhan (but with slightly altered list) CC

WS+5

INT+5

----------


## wilphe

Magic Power
As long as the familiar lives and remains his familiar, the Wizard
gains a bonus of +1 to his Magic Characteristic.

300 XP on familiar ability

(1d100)[*57*] Fel 76

----------


## wilphe

Team Braincell is several days ahead of Team RatHate both physically and literally

Communication can be instantaneous because Kwolf is there, but Wighard is not in a position to give care directly.

However as long as he is still alive when they meet, Wighard can fix him

----------


## bramblefoot

> Team Braincell is several days ahead of Team RatHate both physically and literally
> 
> Communication can be instantaneous because Kwolf is there, but Wighard is not in a position to give care directly.
> 
> However as long as he is still alive when they meet, Wighard can fix him


yessir:

berty, gimme three toughness tests. two failures means you lose the arm

----------


## wilphe

Boon of Hysh
Casting Number: 27
Casting Time: 2 full actions
Ingredient: A lock of hair from the target, cut while he was well (+3)
Description: You wrap a single character in the healing power of Hysh and all damage and maladies affecting him are healed. This includes all Wounds sustained, diseases currently being suffered, poisons currently in the system, and the like. You can also cast this spell on yourself. This is a touch spell

+++++++++++++

I'd interpret that as meaning that the body would be re-set to the condition it was when the hair was cut.

If he had lost his arm when the hair was cut then it would not fix it, but if the arm was ok when the hair was cut it would be fixed. Which is the case here.

Of course there may be some side-effects, like cramps, itching, enhanced appetite and/or tissue loss from elsewhere - and the arm might not be 100% for a while as he has to recondition it

Ideal excuse to buy Ambidexterity Cross-Class

----------


## bramblefoot

> Boon of Hysh
> Casting Number: 27
> Casting Time: 2 full actions
> Ingredient: A lock of hair from the target, cut while he was well (+3)
> Description: You wrap a single character in the healing power of Hysh and all damage and maladies affecting him are healed. This includes all Wounds sustained, diseases currently being suffered, poisons currently in the system, and the like. You can also cast this spell on yourself. This is a touch spell
> 
> +++++++++++++
> 
> I'd interpret that as meaning that the body would be re-set to the condition it was when the hair was cut.
> ...


i would disagree on limbs, but we can make an exception for this

----------


## MrAbdiel

> yessir:
> 
> berty, gimme three toughness tests. two failures means you lose the arm


Negatory, boss-man; I have counteracted this possibility with the most powerful healing agent possible: the burning of a fate point!

As for loot rolls, Berty's not really in much of a position to loot, but I'm sure the dice will collaborate and make it a bad roll to help that picture happen!

(1d100)[*48*]

----------


## bramblefoot

> Negatory, boss-man; I have counteracted this possibility with the most powerful healing agent possible: the burning of a fate point!
> 
> As for loot rolls, Berty's not really in much of a position to loot, but I'm sure the dice will collaborate and make it a bad roll to help that picture happen!
> 
> [roll0]


understood. you do find a medallion of bretonnian origin on the body of a dead slave

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*52*] for finding cool stuff

----------


## LarsWester

Search roll for random loots I guess.  Been a busy weekend for me so I wasn't able to jump online until now.
Seems like the fight is over.   I have to catch up with the IC thread.
*Search* - (1d100)[*60*]  I guess this wasn't a search persay but a random loot roll.   Ok 700 XP and a Fate point is appreciated is hardly compensation for a dwarven beard but Gimgroth may be forced to accept.    He's going to spending several gold crowns on fake quick growing hair tonics.
He's also going to official be able to serve as Judicial Champion. 
XP spending.
Strike to Injure - 100
Career Change to Judicial Champion -100
Attack +2 - 100
AG +20- 100
Int +5- 100
Int +10- 100
SWG Fencing - 100

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah, the rats broke and fled after Jasmine started pulling their baskets down by the ropes.  Between that, Glod solidly making his bones doing 4vs1 ironbreaker duty, and Gimgroth hulking out and walking through the fire of death, they bugged out.  The main casualty: the flower of Bretonnian chivalry.

----------


## wilphe

*The main casualty: the flower of Bretonnian chivalry.*

There is a reason Morr's brother thinks we are hilarious



*hardly compensation for a dwarven beard but Gimgroth may be forced to accept.*


Wighard's other skill set going to come in necessary; though he might counsel to just embrace it and become Gimgroth the Beardless.

----------


## MrAbdiel

If Bertelis knew anything about dwarves, he'd suggest Gimgroth consider going into engineering, since dwarven engineers are the only dwarves not shamed for having short beards (repeatedly burned off by combustion based machinery).  It's sort of backing into it, but I kind of like the idea of a dwarf who goes all the way to butt-kicking veteran and then has to cram for his engineering finals because there's no way his beard will catch up before he's supposed to be a longbeard, now.

----------


## Morovir

I'd recommend Gimgroth trains to become an Irondrake - he can hide his lack of beard behind one of their helms.

----------


## dojango

I mean, there's always prosthetic beards... Jasmine knows some very discrete halfing merkin-makers back in Altdorf.

Finished off Marine and went back to investigator with the XP.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I'd recommend Gimgroth trains to become an Irondrake - he can hide his lack of beard behind one of their helms.


And it'd be darkly poetic to be an irondrake considering the beard's ultimate fate.

----------


## farothel

my replies will most likely be short in the coming weeks, as the internet here is quite bad.

Did we get XP?

----------


## wilphe

700 and a Fate Point

----------


## LarsWester

So I went looking into what it would take to become an Engineer and it's not much.   A quick dip back into Student (Basic Career) seems the most sensible way.   Path as I see it Gimgroth does a few trial by combat Judicial Champion cases.   Gets him interested in human law and he needs to learn how to read in order to understand the finer points of his new career as Judicial Champion.   By the time gets around to fully being literate its time to transfer out of Judicial Champion and into Student picking up a book about law and engineering.  After a short time as a student he can enter the Engineer career.   An interesting route.

----------


## MrAbdiel

haha, it'd be pretty cool.  Miner is another option, but it's really hard to justify that with fluffy behaviour on the road.  But having, for example,  Siobhan teach Gimgroth to read seems like an great arc.  Half _Blindside_, half _Man On Fire._  And Gimgroth with an axe-bayonet on a rifle, who turns out to the dismay of skirmishing enemies to be considerably more deadly in melee, is very funny to me.

Also, I'm noticing we're in a kind of temporal anomaly!  We're a little split between leaving Axebite and arriving in Montfort, but since we're regrouping at Montfort with no great interruptions, I'll try to scope in there, in my next post.

----------


## farothel

okay, so 1FP, +5Fel, +5WP, +2wounds, Suave, Dealmaker and common Knowledge (Brettonia)... oh yeah, and a demon.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> okay, so 1FP, +5Fel, +5WP, +2wounds, Suave, Dealmaker and common Knowledge (Brettonia)... oh yeah, and a demon.


Atleast the demon was free!

----------


## bramblefoot

why dont you all gimme a montage of what you're all doing in montfort?

i need some fodder for the mill

----------


## dojango

May as well fate point that gossip roll to find the information Jasmine is seeking:  [roll]1d100/roll] v. 71

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*46*] v. 71 for a gossip check

----------


## farothel

have we moved to Montfort?  Or were Bruno and Wighard and the pilgrims already there?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, we sort of had three locations - back at the rathole, along the road with the pilgrims, and Montfort.  Bramble suggested moving the scene to the party regrouping there, so we're just sort of smooshing things in that direction, I think.  Right now we're doing adventures in Montfort montages, I think.

----------


## wilphe

Bruno and Wighard were a few days ahead along the road by the time the rat issue was resolved, so we have regrouped in (Outer) Montfort - which confusingly is the one on the Brettonnian side of the wall

----------


## MrAbdiel

> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Well doesn't Bretelis oath mean that he cannot stay more than one night under the same roof?
> 
> Also I feel you've invented a way to get hot wax in your eyes and hair


It does yes!  He will have to camp outside the temple after the first night.  And hey! I Theyre best quality candles, the wax pools helpfully hat the bottom of the candle :)

----------


## bramblefoot

i have a horrible Christmas themed adventure. i hope y'all are prepared for krampus and his daemon reindeer!

----------


## wilphe

I'll check the timeline and see if we are close to Sigmartag...

----------


## bramblefoot

lantern on head is very smart not to have. you know i would target that!

 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## wilphe

> Day 17 Enter Pass
> 
> Day 18 Ambush - Team Roland are still on this, Team Braincell meet lord du moll
> 
> Day 19 Braincell make Ludwigs Toes
> 
> Day 20 Braincell make Ludwigs Run, arrive Ludwigs Nose
> 
> So I think there's a twoday difference, and it will soon become 3


Timeline:(Team Braincell)

Day 21: Rest, Bruno's Demon, Damsel

Day 22: To Inner Montfort, wait

Day 24: Transit to Outer Monfort

----------


## MrAbdiel

> He doesn't want to have to force Bertelis to chose between them, but he will keep his position as self-appointed voice of reason within a group largely ruled by honour (Bertelis and the Dwarves, sometimes Bruno) and *occasionally by whatever thought processes govern Jasmine's impulses*


Who can know such a mind?  I wonder if we have not failed to fuel it with the pies it requires.

----------


## wilphe

> Altdorf  Bögenhafen: 90 
> 
> Two days at 2mph for maybe 8 hours of travel = 32 miles
> 
> Day 3 we might have made 12 more - mostly in the morning before it started raining
> 
> Day 4 depending how long the orc diversion took, another 12 because everything is still muddy
> 
> So, 56 miles travelled, just over halfway to Bogenhafen.
> ...


Day 3 was:

24th Ploughtide Bezahltag/Taxday

----------


## wilphe

It is now:

9th Sigmartide/Sigmarzeit

Backertag/Bakeday


24th day of Pilgrimage

Will pin something to the front

----------


## wilphe

Someone with better lore than me will know when are the main festival dates.

Cursory examination suggests the 15th - in less than a weeks time - so maybe try to plan something for that.

With sausages and decent beer - if we can find any

----------


## wilphe

Sigmartag is apparently the 18th

----------


## MrAbdiel

Main festival days holidays between months.  Coming up, between Sommerzeit and Vorgeheim, is Sonnstill, the summer solstice, which will feature much cavorting and saluting Taal and Rhya across the old world.

And then a month later we have bloody Geheimnistag, so GET READY FOR FUN. That's "everyone retreats to their nearest castle or fortified location and hopes there are no daemons tonight" night.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Main festival days holidays between months.  Coming up, between Sommerzeit and Vorgeheim, is Sonnstill, the summer solstice, which will feature much cavorting and saluting Taal and Rhya across the old world.
> 
> And then a month later we have bloody Geheimnistag, so GET READY FOR FUN. That's "everyone retreats to their nearest castle or fortified location and hopes there are no daemons tonight" night.


ooh! time for fun

----------


## LarsWester

Speaking of festivals I have been out of town at my in laws with two sick kids for the past week.   Still going to be flaky with posting until I return or the kids get better.  Can't believe that America sold out of children's medicine.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I could be somewhat less lazy and look at my books for festival descriptions.

....

........

Fine

Next big holiday I see is 18th of Sigmarzeit: First Day of Summer.  In the empire, it's usually a rest day, celebrated with people making their familys' various personal versions of the much enjoyed "Sigmar's Sausages" and hearing tales of Sigmar.  Given that we're in Brettonia, I'm sure that much of the day doesn't happen the same way; but our Pilgrims are imperial, so perhaps they'll do so.  And if they don't get too obnoxious, I'm sure the locals won't mind.

EDIT:  Oh no!  Dwarfs!  We missed "First Quaff", on the 33rd of the last month!  It's groundhog day for dwarven holds, tapping kegs and prognosticating the quality of the year to come off the flavor of the most recent brew.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Speaking of festivals I have been out of town at my in laws with two sick kids for the past week.   Still going to be flaky with posting until I return or the kids get better.  Can't believe that America sold out of children's medicine.


america isnt that good at medicine. what we are good at are guns, incarceration and defense spending

----------


## MrAbdiel

> america isnt that good at medicine. what we are good at are guns, incarceration and defense spending


As a beneficiary of that defence spending, I for one appreciate having grown up under the aegis of the Pax Americana; and you may have as many emus as you like in payment.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> bertelis: can i get a perception test?


Man, you ask that nicely you can get anything you want.

*Vs51* - (1d100)[*62*] or *Fate* - (1d100)[*89*] 

EDIT: APPARENTLY NOT

----------


## bramblefoot

you see nussing.

also, i will pass on the emus, unless i need cavalry for some bizarre reason

----------


## wilphe

> As a beneficiary of that defence spending, I for one appreciate having grown up under the aegis of the Pax Americana; and you may have as many emus as you like in payment.


I don't think the Emus would cooperate.

You already lost a war against them

----------


## wilphe

I believe we also need to sell the wagons as the next part of the route is more or less impassable to wheeled vehicles

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I don't think the Emus would cooperate.
> 
> You already lost a war against them


That is called a CEASE FIRE they took no territory from us >:(

----------


## bramblefoot

australians are still salty about losing a war to birds 100 years ago

 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MrAbdiel

It was a DRAW

----------


## MrAbdiel

> I believe we also need to sell the wagons as the next part of the route is more or less impassable to wheeled vehicles


Oh yeah, I totally forgot but we bought wagons and draft horses right..?  Feels so long ago!

----------


## bramblefoot

> It was a DRAW


if you cant beat unarmed flightless birds, what good are you!

----------


## wilphe

> Oh yeah, I totally forgot but we bought wagons and draft horses right..?  Feels so long ago!


Looking at the map however we might be ok until we reach Gisoreux, it will be the route through the woods and skirting the mounts that will be problematic.

I would like to be at Couronne for Sigmartide, but I expect we will actually be celebrating it about 1/4 of the way between Gisoreux and Couronne

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hireling to help with horses, plucked from the slaves of the skaven.  Say hello to Odmar:

*Spoiler: Odmar!*
Show



He has -5 toughness to that because he is a malnourished slave I guess, but boy is he strong for a lad.  He appears infact to have rolled up a redundant "Very Strong" result in his random traits, too, so I'll reroll that:

*Trait* - (1d100)[*8*] - Ambidextrous.  Well, it's not super useful for a guy whose job is to mind horses; but hey, skills is skillz.

And his random hireling quirk...

*Trait* - (1d100)[*8*] - Cracked Fingernails.  If that's the worst of it, he got off easy.

I would also assume he has no trappings, since he's a freed slave.  I'll buy him a set of clothes.  In fact, for good measure, I'm going to mark off 10 GC, which is enough for 10 sets of normal quality clothes, which should replace the rags that this nebulous handful of freed slaves are wearing.  Especially for the women who need to _cover their hair_ ffs so indecent.

----------


## LarsWester

Best to plan on botting me for about the next week.   Kid 1 has moved from aggressively vommitting everywhere to a constant flow from the other end over the past three days.   Poor kid has got the worst diaper rash and again no pain medicine for children available.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Damn... The world needs Superdad more than we need a competently piloted Gimgroth, so do what you gotta do, my man.

----------


## wilphe

May Shallya bless you

----------


## dojango

Sounds like rotavirus maybe

----------


## MrAbdiel

Gosh dang I am dumb.  I've been adding 'critical wounds' as negative modifiers like a chump. Bertelis might not have lost that last fate point!  It's too late to retcon now, but even now I learn lessons, lol

Edit: No wait, he was on 2 wounds and it just murdered him good, nm.  Hahaha.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Jasmine, on her way to wave her guns around and get into fights in Montfort as the only halfling in 100 miles in Bretonnia



This halfling, she kill me

----------


## MrAbdiel

Woo, a Jasmine-Wighard side adventure.  I love it.  *Kicks back to watch.  Secretly wishes disaster on his friends.*

----------


## farothel

Bruno has been asking around in town for some information on the road ahead.  Did that yield results or did I miss a post somewher?

----------


## bramblefoot

i missed that. gimme gossip, or if i missed the roll, tell me what you got

----------


## farothel

> i missed that. gimme gossip, or if i missed the roll, tell me what you got


my gossip roll was in the post (it was just enough, but as it's a fairly common thing to ask in a town like Montfort, I assume that it's no problem).

Seeing that we have acquired a few more servants, we should put them together in a group.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I imagine Odmar cries during his shave and haircut.  The most human he's been allowed to feel in years.  Poor bludger.

----------


## wilphe

That is probably something we should arrange for the rescuees in general

----------


## wilphe

> Woo, a Jasmine-Wighard side adventure.  I love it.  *Kicks back to watch.  Secretly wishes disaster on his friends.*


I have to admit I had "ignore him, try to sneak in and get captured anyway"

Not:

"Say something that gets him the most genuinely angry he has been during the whole campaign"


Guess she is on course to become a witchhunter

----------


## bramblefoot

one question. were wighard and jasmine just discussing this in the open?

----------


## wilphe

In low tones from the viewpoint of one of the alleys she was lurking in earlier

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*51*] v. 46 fear test

----------


## MrAbdiel

Honestly if one person was going to get kidnapped by a shadow I would have picked it to happen to the gentleman who can shoot devastating beams of light from his face.  Not that that's much comfort to him, of course.

----------


## wilphe

Well

(1d100)[*48*] 77 Sixth Sense to maybe get a warning of what is about to happen

(1d100)[*52*] 87 Fear

----------


## farothel

I'll be traveling tomorrow and the day after, so don't expect much replies from me until Saturday (I might, but I can't guarantee).

----------


## LarsWester

Ok I have returned to normal life cycle.   May need a day to read and catch up though.   So if there's anything that needs Gimgroth's urgent attention summarize here please.

----------


## wilphe

Wighard has told him about Yellow Eyes bragging about going after his daughter

Welcome back

----------


## LarsWester

nearly caught up on reading in detail but it seems that there was no need for anyone to drive Gimgroth while I was absent so I think I owe a few responses to some characters and a post detailing what Gimgroth has been up to since arriving in Montfort.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> nearly caught up on reading in detail but it seems that there was no need for anyone to drive Gimgroth while I was absent so I think I owe a few responses to some characters and a post detailing what Gimgroth has been up to since arriving in Montfort.


Sounds about right.  But also, how are the troops at your house?  On the mend?

----------


## LarsWester

They were doing alright until the 2 year old woke up at 3AM last night complaining he was sick.   He sneezed a few times but I'm hoping he didn't come down with anything more serious.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well, that sounds a mite better than the "Code Brown" you were wrangling before.  So we'll call that a won battle, even if they're still going through the wars.

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*81*] v. 66 perception

----------


## bramblefoot

alright, sing out if you're still here. i know we've had a few stragglers, and few cases of illness.

i wish to know should i can it, or continue on. also, should i just skip to couronne?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I am still here!  As far as moving ahead, I'm okay with that; if Jasmine pipes up about the scary secret magic hit, Bertelis will taddle on them to the Duke, or the Duke's receiver, or what have you before they go.

I'm in no personal OOC rush to teleport to Couronne, even if Bertelis is constantly suppressing panic and anxiety to accomplish just that.  If you decide there's no further disruptions and we make it to the big smoke, all I ask for is for Wilphe to calculate how long we spend on the road so I know how much time I have to pour into trying to train the horse Bertelis wants to break for Bruno.

Incidentally, group decision: Is it alright for the group fund to cover this horse replacement?  At a cost of 180GC plus our own labor training it, it's a good deal marked down from the 300gc a light warhorse normally is; and poor Bruno's horse died in defense of the column of pilgrims.  Bert made the purchase without consultation, so he can't cry if the group says no; but that's his hope.

----------


## farothel

> alright, sing out if you're still here. i know we've had a few stragglers, and few cases of illness.
> 
> i wish to know should i can it, or continue on. also, should i just skip to couronne?


sorry for the lack of response, but I'm still a bit jet-lagged.  I'll try to post tomorrow.

----------


## dojango

Yeah we can get back on the road, Jasmine will tell everyone in the inn and the freed slaves that the guy is dabbling in dark magic and dealing with orcs/ratmen and let the chips fall where they may.  She'll tell Bertelis about it as well.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well we know LarsWester is around; just catching up on reading and encountering his normal weekend duties, and after the long run of illnesses bouncing around his household I'm sure we can afford him some time to read up and decide if Gimgroth wants to do/buy anything while we're here, or on the road.

Morovir is checking in on things periodically, just I suspect with the standard busy distractions that serial post-addicts like myself don't have because I am... perhaps overinvested in such WFRPings.  I expect he'll check in soon - Morovir has plenty of stuff to do in downtimes, like work on the runesword he's begun, and perhaps to saw off and fix Jasmine's crimped blunderbuss!

TLDR no hurries I think

----------


## bramblefoot

> Yeah we can get back on the road, Jasmine will tell everyone in the inn and the freed slaves that the guy is dabbling in dark magic and dealing with orcs/ratmen and let the chips fall where they may.  She'll tell Bertelis about it as well.


ooh. wighard will not be happy

----------


## wilphe

> Incidentally, group decision: Is it alright for the group fund to cover this horse replacement?  At a cost of 180GC plus our own labor training it, it's a good deal marked down from the 300gc a light warhorse normally is; and poor Bruno's horse died in defense of the column of pilgrims.  Bert made the purchase without consultation, so he can't cry if the group says no; but that's his hope.


You have bought one horse right?

I thought this was replacement for Adelard not replacement for Burno?


Generally personal upgrades do not come out of group funds

----------


## wilphe

Have no strong opinions on if we skip to Couronne or not

I feel that we've done the dangerous and interesting part of the pilgrimage and am ready to move on, but if you had something planned

----------


## wilphe

> ooh. wighard will not be happy


Wighard will politely inform the Damsel - and inform her that Jasmine may start some trouble for which he apologises

----------


## MrAbdiel

hey Wilphe, before I go spelunking through our old OOC posts to find it, do you remember how we ended up purchasing the draft horses and wagons/carts for the journey?  We gotta sell them before we move on.  If you have no record, that's fine; I'll find it!

EDIT: NM, it's 150GC for 2 carts and 2 drafties.  We might need our hagglers/gossipers to make a roll or two for us to get market price for them; but given that we're here a couple days and everyone has their fortune points, the gossip rolls might be redundant.

----------


## wilphe

Of course if Jasmine is intent on raising a mob we might not be ready to move on yet

----------


## dojango

That's more of a 'fire and forget' type of weapon, I'm sure it will go fine in our absence.

----------


## bramblefoot

one question. were you wearing the hat when you were getting the ex-skaven to whack the man?

----------


## dojango

Of course not, the hat is a bluff. Going to give it to an urchin to wear around the town after we leave to confuse any watchers

----------


## bramblefoot

hmm. scratch one child

----------


## MrAbdiel

Woo, Couronne!  We made it, only extremely scathed!

We best tap the breaks on the IC thread for our dwarves to catch up though

----------


## wilphe

I will update the timeline

----------


## MrAbdiel

...Wait, is Jasmine really trying to compel the recently freed slaves into forming an angry mob?  Ooh boy.  Ooh boy.  Well, when she tells Bertelis, he'll definately try to get an audience with the Duke (or one of this knights) to tell him about this den of suspicious magics; but Bertelis isn't going to brook much delay.  Much as he likes chasing leads, his father is dying, his homeland is plagued and now in peril of serf revolt; and the shortest way home is by Couronne, and then by ship around the coast with, Manaan willing, minimal pirate interferance..

----------


## farothel

FP the perception test: (1d100)[*24*] vs 59

EDIT: better this way.

----------


## wilphe

Gonna say another 3 weeks of travel, taking us to 46 days total

31st Sigmartide

Konigstag/Kingday

Will mark Wighard down 46gc

----------


## wilphe

Haggle Roll wFP for the Draft Horses and Wagon

(1d100)[*47*] 56
(1d100)[*55*] 56

----------


## wilphe

Generic Opposition

(1d100)[*29*] 45

----------


## wilphe

Well we got 40% of value = 60 gc

At a GC a day for general expenses leaves 14

44 to balance n 171.8

----------


## dojango

> ...Wait, is Jasmine really trying to compel the recently freed slaves into forming an angry mob?  Ooh boy.  Ooh boy.  Well, when she tells Bertelis, he'll definately try to get an audience with the Duke (or one of this knights) to tell him about this den of suspicious magics; but Bertelis isn't going to brook much delay.  Much as he likes chasing leads, his father is dying, his homeland is plagued and now in peril of serf revolt; and the shortest way home is by Couronne, and then by ship around the coast with, Manaan willing, minimal pirate interferance..


It's not compelling, it's convincing, and yeah because it probably takes a few weeks to get an audience with the Duke's sub-assistant chamberlain in charge of fobbing off complaints this is a more direct (and time-sensitive) solution to the problem.  Also hopefully the townsfolk will join in the fun as well.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> It's not compelling, it's convincing, and yeah because it probably takes a few weeks to get an audience with the Duke's sub-assistant chamberlain in charge of fobbing off complaints this is a more direct (and time-sensitive) solution to the problem.  Also hopefully the townsfolk will join in the fun as well.


...This halflin' gon kill me.

Fortunately, I don't think it'll take that long to get the message moving to the duke, even if it takes a while to get his attention.  Travellers are supposed to check in with lords when they enter their lands in Bretonnia, though you're right that it's unlikely to involve a face to face with the duke himself at the drop of a hat!

----------


## wilphe

Notwithstanding everything else, nobles tend to be unhappy about foreign agitators stirring up the people with wild accusations

----------


## LarsWester

I fear I may be unable to continue.   I'll make a parting post for Gimgroth over the weekend.   Work has changed its IT security and I don't believe I can keep up forever over mobile.

----------


## bramblefoot

oh no! well, if its the case, its been a good run

----------


## wilphe

In which case I would like to say how much I have enjoyed exploring Wighard and Gimgroth's relationships with you

----------


## MrAbdiel

Aww! That sucks!  What will become of Gimgroth the Beardless?  Perhaps he must rush back to the Empire to fight a duel on behalf of that dwarven princess he saved hmm.

Well, if circumstances ever change, wed love to have you back, Lars.  Theres still treasure to find and vengeance to have on Yellow Eyes.  And this means Bertelis will have to snap out of his funk and commit to being out next combat monkey.  ;-;

----------


## MrAbdiel

Also, I did want to check in, not to overly underscore it, Wilphe, Dojango, and Morovir; but about this horse purchase...

Bruno lost his horse back on the road before; it died bravely charging a Dragon Ogre.  Strictly speaking it's one of Bruno's starting trappings, but a Warhorse is like 300GP so it's not an inconsiderable loss.

Bertelis just picked up one they'll have to finish training themselves, but got it at 180GP.  Bertelis was _hoping but not insisting_ that we'd be willing to subsidize that purchase with group funds, and establish therewith the precedent that incurring a significant loss of trappings in the course of adventure is cause to appeal for the group to subsidize.

As of the moment, Bertelis paid the 180 himself; if the group is willing to cover it (or part) from the group kitty,  that would be great.  But if not, that's what Bert gets for charging off on his own!

Meanwhile, animal training rolls!  Bruno has the best Fellowship for training, and it makes sense he should lead the effort.  Three weeks of travel means three rolls to teach this horse 'tricks'.

Now, *bramble*, I'm assuming things like 'getting her used to the saddle and bridle' are things that just take time and aren't tricks, since the tricks are the kinds of stuff I'm about to mention that come from the Career Compendium for animal trainers; but if you object to any amount of this stuff, you let us know.  In the compendium, they talk about _Breaking_, _Domination_ and then _Training_.  But this is a bred horse, not a wild one, so it's already "broken"; it's just having trouble accepting saddle, harness, rider, etc, which is the domination portion of the thing, which has no rules.  But again, since there's three trainers alongside literally all day, I think we can say the domination squares out in the first week, as part of us teaching 'Stop'.

Warhorses can learn: *Gallop (Simple), Stop (Simple), Jump (Moderate), Canter (Moderate), Charge (Moderate).*  Simple tricks can be taught in a week, Moderate ones in three.  So I recommend we work on *Stop*, then *Gallop*, and then get a start on *Charge.*  Canter and Jump will have to wait; once you've got Stop, Gallop and Charge you can ride that horse into battle at full speed, or walk it at a normal pace, but just not have a good handle on it for moderate speeds and jumping for a while to come.

So Farothel, you might want to make three Animal Training tests for those three weeks.  Probably with a +10 from assistance by Odmar and Bertelis; and rerolls with fatepoints along the way because why not?  That's what they're for.

----------


## farothel

there's just one problem with this, and that is that animal training is an advanced skill and Bruno doesn't have it, so I can't roll.  I have animal care, which means I can make sure the horse is okay and treat it when it's not, but I can't train it.

EDIT: sorry, I do have the skill (I should put them in alphabetical order so I don't overlook some), so yes, I think it's best if I roll with my Fel of 67.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> there's just one problem with this, and that is that animal training is an advanced skill and Bruno doesn't have it, so I can't roll.  I have animal care, which means I can make sure the horse is okay and treat it when it's not, but I can't train it.
> 
> EDIT: sorry, I do have the skill (I should put them in alphabetical order so I don't overlook some), so yes, I think it's best if I roll with my Fel of 67.


Haha, I gotcha brother; checked our sheets before, to make sure.  Presumably, Bruno trained his last horse to do stuff.

There's also no rules for the horse being trained to cope with ambient gunfire (or magic), but I like to think Bretonnian horses get a primer in ignoring gunfire just because it would be... very bad for the Bretonnian Military if their closest neighbours and military aversaries could fire their guns in the air and make all the grail knights get crushed by their panicing horses, lol!  But that, I think, is part of the 'off screen extra training' stuff that isn't counted for the purpose of tricks.

----------


## wilphe

> Also, I did want to check in, not to overly underscore it, Wilphe, Dojango, and Morovir; but about this horse purchase...
> 
> Bruno lost his horse back on the road before; it died bravely charging a Dragon Ogre.  Strictly speaking it's one of Bruno's starting trappings, but a Warhorse is like 300GP so it's not an inconsiderable loss.
> 
> Bertelis just picked up one they'll have to finish training themselves, but got it at 180GP.  Bertelis was _hoping but not insisting_ that we'd be willing to subsidize that purchase with group funds, and establish therewith the precedent that incurring a significant loss of trappings in the course of adventure is cause to appeal for the group to subsidize.
> 
> As of the moment, Bertelis paid the 180 himself; if the group is willing to cover it (or part) from the group kitty,  that would be great.  But if not, that's what Bert gets for charging off on his own!


There is period precedent for it - but it would be nice if Bertelis had asked the rest of us before doing it.

For the moment however we don't have 180 GC

----------


## dojango

Since we're in Bretonnia, Bertelis and Bruno should do the knightly, honorable thing of buying the horse on credit and then not paying it back until we're good and ready.  (Otherwise yeah, Jasmine is fine with using group funds to cover the cost).

----------


## wilphe

Is Morovir still with us?

Not posted for nearly a month

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Is Morovir still with us?
> 
> Not posted for nearly a month


A fine question.  granted, it's the super-busy month; but I'll send him a message to check on him.

----------


## wilphe

Ok Bramble, while we wait a Dorf count may I proceed with our side business?

----------


## bramblefoot

but of course

----------


## farothel

and let's see if I can train my horse on the way here:
roll 1 (Stop trick): (1d100)[*6*] vs 67 (FP if reroll is needed: (1d100)[*22*])
roll 2 (Gallop trick): (1d100)[*7*] vs 67 (FP if reroll is needed: (1d100)[*44*])
roll 3 (Charge trick): (1d100)[*76*] vs 67 (FP if reroll is needed: (1d100)[*50*])

Stop and gallop are no problem, Charge took a bit longer to teach.

----------


## MrAbdiel

> and let's see if I can train my horse on the way here:
> roll 1 (Stop trick): [roll0] vs 67 (FP if reroll is needed: [roll1])
> roll 2 (Gallop trick): [roll2] vs 67 (FP if reroll is needed: [roll3])
> roll 3 (Charge trick): [roll4] vs 67 (FP if reroll is needed: [roll5])
> 
> Stop and gallop are no problem, Charge took a bit longer to teach.


Nice.  That's 1 of the 3 successes you'll need to teach Charge, since Moderate tricks need 3 successes. But for now, you can ride her without issue; just without gears 3 and 4.

...Also why does the king want to speak to me!?

----------


## wilphe

No reason -whistles casually-

----------


## bramblefoot

> Nice.  That's 1 of the 3 successes you'll need to teach Charge, since Moderate tricks need 3 successes. But for now, you can ride her without issue; just without gears 3 and 4.
> 
> ...Also why does the king want to speak to me!?


dont worry about it. we have plans

----------


## farothel

Don't worry about me not seeing the king.  Going there with a demon in your eye might not be a good plan anyway, so I'll stay with the Shallyans to have it removed.

----------


## dojango

> Don't worry about me not seeing the king.  Going there with a demon in your eye might not be a good plan anyway, so I'll stay with the Shallyans to have it removed.

----------


## wilphe

Wighard's summons in Altdorf probably needed Gimgroth to be there or it would have perhaps seemed a little self-indulgent.

This time however I cannot really justify someone else being there and in part it the scene is to take advantage that Abdiel and I post fast

----------


## farothel

I thought Bramble did the kings and the really important NPCs.

----------


## bramblefoot

> I thought Bramble did the kings and the really important NPCs.


im not picky. if he steps outta line, i bonk him  :Small Smile: 

we will have discussions on the things needed to discuss

----------


## bramblefoot

> Wighard's summons in Altdorf probably needed Gimgroth to be there or it would have perhaps seemed a little self-indulgent.
> 
> This time however I cannot really justify someone else being there and in part it the scene is to take advantage that Abdiel and I post fast


also, your message box is full, so we cannot have our discussion

----------


## wilphe

Deleted two

----------


## LarsWester

Going to have to leave for a long time I think.  The way I'm leaving it is Gimgroth is leaving to protect Beatrix from Yellow-Eyes.   If I ever get the chance to play again I'll have him send some letters to meet you all with Beatrix in tow.

----------

